# Roleplaying Mafia V - Musical Chairs Edition



## Sarun (May 9, 2011)

presents

by​ 



> This game is very different from usual mafia games. In usual version, players would be given one role which they will play till they die, lose or win. However in this game, player's role changes after each night. Ex: You could start out as mafia roleblocker, next round town cop, then a serial killer etc until you die.​
> So, Mafia teams change, town roles change, serial killers change, survivors change. RNG decide roles. But I will make sure no player gets same role again until it everyone else alive gets it. Play the role u get to fullest. More u survive, more roles u can play!​
> Basically, musically chairs aspect of this game: kills and lynches is equivalent of removing chairs. modkills means players gets replaced. ​


 
*Goal of the player:*
Survive to the end and win.


*What happens when a player gets killed or lynched:*
The player gets eliminated (unless there is a reviver) *along with the role that player currently held.*
Roles are switched as long as the players who led the role at the moment gets killed or lynched.
Ex: If sarun [Town doctor] gets killed by vigilante, then that means there are no more cop for rest of the game.


*End Game Scenario:*
1) Game ends when all mafia and serial killer all die. That means players who are town at that moment and player who town allied independent at that moment wins.
2) Game ends when mafia outnumbers town. All players who are mafia and their allies wins.
3) When only serial killer player remains alive, hence that player the winner.


*Requirement:*
Players need to be very committed to this game.Posting requirement is as follows:
- Have to vote in every phases. No skipping.
- In Days 1 and 2, players have to make combined total of minimum 6 productive posts *not including their vote*. So, 8 posts minumum from both Day 1 and 2.
- From Day 3 onwards all surviving players need to make atleast 5 productive posts per day phase *not including their vote*. So, minimum 6 posts each day from Day 3.

Productive posts don't include "i just got online, can someone help me up?", "towns gonna town", "trollololol" or "" etc. I will consider what productive is.


*Spite or Policy Lynches*
Since goal of this game is to survive and win, it is very and very likely that there would targetting of people who people don't like or very good. I don't want to stop kills, but I will be more adamant on lynches.
Spite and Policy Lynches are not allowed.
When I get online, I might ask why such and such person is leading the lynch votes. If I get no reasonable explanation and I feel this spite or policy lynch to get rid of hated or good players, I would null the lynch.
I am giving you 10 post requirements, please try to put ur fellow gamers under pressure and then lynch.
If 10 is not enough, ask me, I'll increase it.


*Deaths:*
Still there is good chances that good players get killed or lynched early, don't despair. If I do modkills, I will (like to) bring you back on. So, lurk if you must but please keep an eye on ur PM box in case.


*MVP:*
Not necessarily the winner. I determine this.
The person who used the roles he or she got to the fullest and best. And showed good wits and skills playing the game.


*Player's Choice:*
Best Player as determined by players themselves of this game after the game.


----------



## Sarun (May 9, 2011)

*Other Rules*​ 
*There will be 3 phases in this game.*

*Dawn Phase* (Credit to James' from the origins of this term)
This is the phase in which I role assign surviving players by rng. As mentioned before, a plyer won't get same role more htan onece unless all other remaining roles and possibilities are exhausted.

*Day Phase*
Please follow the posting instructions (see Requirement in Purple color in 1st Post)

*Night Phase*
No talking. Maybe one or two reaction posts for the lynch.



*Votes*
Remember that your voting post don't counttowards the "productive posts" requirement.

*Voting Method*
*[Vote Lynch "Insert Name of the Player here"]*
ex: *[Vote Lynch sarun uchiha]*

*No Lynch Votes*
*All [Vote No Lynch] and its variants would be considered as self-votes.:33*

Players are required to vote every phase.
Remember, vote soon and often!


*Dead Players*
Don't despair, if you contributed heavily in the game, you will brough back if there are any modkills or.....
And I invite all dead players to lurk in the thread.
*But remember, dead men (and women) tell no tales!*



*Roles*

*Role List*
It's hidden.
Would only be revealed if I show up particular action on write-ups.

*Role Reveals*
Role reveals of ur current role is allowed but not of previous ones. However, remember you are unlikely to get same role again 99.99% of the time, so other players would know what role you are less likely next time if you role reveal.
But, then again, I'm not against fake claims.:33



*Discussion*
Please limit it to this thread. Mafia members are limited to talking through PM's and the chatboxes I set up for them.
No other means of discussion would be acceptable. I will yield the almight modkillhammer on those who break this rule! Fear the hammer!



*Write-ups*
Not all actions may show up write-ups.
Hints if shown may or may not be reliable.


*If there is anything else to be added, VM me.*


----------



## Sarun (May 9, 2011)

*




Write-ups:






Day 1:
*




















*Night 1:
*





*Day 2:












*​


----------



## Sarun (May 9, 2011)

​ 

James: So, the great Troll finally decided to take a perm.
Raven Rider: Will miss that littlle critter.
Rofl: Caught by mods, I presume?
Dei: He wasn't caught, he turned himself in.
Marco: It's just a rumor.
JTG: Then again, he evaded capture for so long.
Chiba: , who do suspect.
Luci:  I betrayed him, it should be mine, No I kid, we all love him.
Plat: It's mine after all, I promised him we will play next mafia game.
VLD: He was already in my next one, now who will take his spot.
aiyanah: End of an era, sigh...
WAD:  Even strong gets weak but I never expected this.
Fear:  I told him not to trust them.
LB:  Well, there goes another one of us.
Sphyer: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, there must be a reason for this.
Azn: Sphyer-sama...he wanted us in his will to find his secret.
Sajin: Bro, are we set for sail?
ETT: Sorry bro, I'm going solo.
Tia: Sorry boys, I'm gonna borrow your sails.
Blaze: Only another Uchiha deserves to find it.
Shark: I used to be his comrade for years, for his honor, I should find it.
Shin: It doesn't matter who knows whom and how long you all are in this business, it's time for new trolls.
Awesome: I will find it because I'm Awesome!
Chaos: FU all of you, it's not yours or mine but I'll get it anyway.
Ivy: I wish we were in same team once other than fated chess game.​ 









​ 

*Thus, the Great Game starts. Little did the gamers knew that Sarun wasn't really dead. He was.....*​ 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Find out what he is doing from future write-ups.


 


Game Start!​ 
The Phase will end:​ 


> Wednesday, 12 Noon US EST
> Wednesday, 9 AM Pacific
> Wednesday, 4 PM GMT​


----------



## aiyanah (May 9, 2011)

kehehehehe
*[vote lynch blaze]*
he would obviously have a mafia role on day 1


----------



## A. Waltz (May 9, 2011)

IT HAS BEGUN!!!!!! DDD

well judging from the write up, ivy-chan seems the most suspicious to me.. hmm...

omg i actually read the write up! i liked it! XD


----------



## Jαmes (May 9, 2011)

very good  

subscribing


----------



## Sarun (May 9, 2011)

*Player List:*-



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Alive (11/12):-*
aiyanah
Blaze Sajin AznKuchikiChick
Chiba
EnterTheTao Chaos
James
Marco
R o f l c o p t e r
Raven Rider
Shark Skin Legendary Beauty
Shin-Zangetsu
St. Lucifer
WhatADrag


*Dead but invited back if any modkills occur (all dead people are invited back btw) (9):-*
JiraiyaTheGallant
Fear
LegendaryBeauty
Sajin
Deiboom
AznKuchikiChick
Platinum
Sphyer
VastoLorDae
Princess Ivy
Awesome
Chaos
Tia Halibel


*Modkilled due to inactivity (4):
*Blaze
Shark Skin
Blaze Sajin
EnterTheTao



____________________
*All Roles have been revealed!*​ 
*Survivors:*

*Namsopp - Assassin/Unreliable Ballot
*[Assassin]
Kills one target on either day or night phase.
[Unreliable Ballot]
His votes are randomly counted as negative vote, self-vote, null vote or double vote.



*Independents:*

*Mio-WAD – Serial Killer
*[Serial Killer] 
Kills one target each day and night.

*Izaya – Last Laugh/Town gonna Town*
Independent need to be last man standing to win!
[Last Laugh]He role assigns his killers and all of his lynchers for next day.
[Town gonna Town]
Any time town kills or lynches one of their own, Izaya gets a kill.




*Mafia:-

Alive:*

*IKILLU - Godfather/Nexus/Tactician
*[Godfather]
Controls and sends in all actions of his mafia.
[Nexus]
All actions (except from Hero) on him are reflected off to a random target (with Lightning Rod having 33% chance of getting hit).
[Tactician]
Can sacrifice surviving mafia roles for a dead mafia role each day phase.

*Uchiha – Janitor/Copy Cat/*Zombie*
[Janitor] Burns away the role and innocence of any mafia kills.
[Copy Cat]
Copies a random ability of the target.
[Copy Cat ability #1: Zombie] 
If killed or lynched, turns into unkillable zombie that kills a random townie each phase.
 [Copy Cat ability #2: Dead Recruiter] 
Recruits his killer(s)’ role if killed or one of the lynch voter to mafia if lynched.
[Copy Cat ability #3: Nexus]
All actions (except from Hero) on him are reflected  off to a random target (with Lightning Rod having 33% chance of getting  hit).

*Wade Barrett - Bus Driver/Bus Conductor
*[Copy Cat ability #2: Dead Recruiter] 
Recruits his killer(s)’ role if killed or one of the lynch voter to mafia if lynched.


*Dead:

Szayel – Mafia Doctor/Phoenix*
[Mafia Doctor]
Protects one member of mafia each phase.
[Phoenix]
Plants a seed in a target. If the player is killed under any future role, target dies in his or her place.

*Virus*
[Bus driver]
Switches roles of two players.
[Bus conductor]
Can redirect action of a player to another player.

*C@#kblocker - Roleblocker/Commuter
* [Mafia Roleblocker]
Roleblocks his target either day or night phase.
[Commuter]
Commutes either day or night phase.
*
In Limbo:

**Resident Evil – Hitman/Zombie*
[Hitman] 
Kills one target on either day or night phase.
[Zombie]
If killed or lynched, turns into unkillable zombie that kills a random townie each phase.




*Town**:*

*Village Fool – Skitzo/Lightning Rod*[Skitzo] 
Needs to randomly do an action (kill, protect or roleblock – mod rng’s) against a target each phase. 
[Lightning Rod] 
33% likely that any nexus hit actions get redirected to this role. 

*Dr Money in the Bank - CPR Doctor/Mr Money in the Bank*
[CPR Doctor]
Required to protect a target but target dies if he is not targeted by someone else by end of Night.
[MITB]
Access to any one of the ability of dead roles. At game start, this role will be considered a kill until anyone dies. 2 use. Use once per day and night

*The Artist – Bomb/Bomber* 
[Bomb] 
Kills his killer or one of his lyncher.
[Bomber]
Bombs his target each phase but a townie has 25% chance of getting caught in the blast.

*Troll Fairy – Troll Card/Prayer 
*[Troll Card] 
Access to troll ability each phase which stays in effect for that phase and the next phase.
[Prayer] 
Prays for a target each day. Target gets a kill (additional if they already have one).

*Hero – Vigilante/Determinator*[Vigilante] 
Kills a target each day and night.
[Determinator]
His vigilante ability bypasses any Nexus.

*True Saint – Reviver*
[Reviver]
Revives one dead player each day phase who will be given random dead role. 

*Avatar – Master of Elements*
[Master of Elements] 
Can kill, roleblock and protect each phase.
  [Call]
  Can transfer Master of All Trades ability to a target (target will have Master of all Trades regardless of his or her future roles) if Avatar dies

*Psycho – Advanced Bodyguard/Jailkeeper*
[Advanced Bodyguard]
Required to protect a target. Kills target’s attackers.
[Jailkeeper]
Won’t let his protected target to make any action.

*Town Aizen/Coward/Escape Artist
*[Coward]
Hides behind a target. Target gets all the actions directed at Namsopp. Target needs to die before Namsopp comes in any danger.
[Escape Artist]
If his target dies, he has one chance of escaping one killing action

*Governator – Governor
*[Governor]
Can Stop lynches. Can even save himself or herself.
[100xDeath Vote]
If killed or lynched (but how could he be with Governor ability), can cast 100xDeath Vote on a target that will kill the target.

*Orihime – Roleblocker*
[Roleblocker]
Roleblocks a target either day or night. 
[Beloved Princess]
 Town is protected from all actions for one full day and night phase after the role’s death.

*"Boss" Tweed - Politican/Puppeteer*
[Politician]
Casts votes on behalf a target.
[Puppeteer]
Controls the target,s abilities.


*Wannabe Urahara - Inventor*
[Inventor]
Sends between number 1 and 4 to the mod. Could use the invention on night.
[Experimental Doctor]
Protects a target each phase. The targets get one random ability at night.


*Fodder
*[Generic ]

*Brodus Clay – Bodyguard * 
[Bodyguard] 
Required to protect one target.*
*


----------



## A. Waltz (May 9, 2011)

i see i see...

then i will go with 

*[vote lynch blaze]*


----------



## Jeroen (May 9, 2011)

Posting to subscribe.
Now, I'm off to work.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 9, 2011)

this thread deserves a:


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 9, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Marco]*

Failure of a brother.


----------



## Jαmes (May 9, 2011)

*[vote lynch enterthetao]* 

suspicious write-up dialogue thar  

if you die it's sarun's fault :33


----------



## aiyanah (May 9, 2011)

< didn't even read the write-up
i'll skim it tomorrow when i'm less tired
time for bed :/


----------



## Awesome (May 9, 2011)

Are there role hints in the skit? 

If pirates = townies than those not eager to find it are most likely mafia at the moment.

James: So, the great Troll finally decided to take a perm. *- Neutral. Can indicate many people*
Raven Rider: Will miss that littlle critter. - *Miss him, possibly town*
Rofl: ZEHAHAHA, Caught by mods, SHAMEFUL! He don't deserve his title anyway. - *Blackbeard, who is a pirate. Townie.*
Dei: He wasn't caught, he turned himself in. *Neutral, possible mafia*
Marco: Yeah, right.
JTG: I betrayed him, it should be mine.  *-Unsure of Marco and JTG*
Plat: It's mine. *- possible townie*
VLD: NOOOOOOOOO, MINE. *-townie due to wanting troll piece*
aiyanah: Yours. *-aiyanah trolls all the time. undecided.*
Sphyer: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz *-Sphyer gonna Sphyer*
Azn: Sphyer-sama...I mean I'll find the treasu....the secret. *-I'm not sure.*
Sajin: Bro, are we set for sail? *- pirate, indicates town*
ETT: Sorry bro, I'm going solo. *-only known pirate who goes solo is Mihawk, probably town. Makes Sajin town too*
Tia: Sorry boys, I'm gonna borrow your sails. -Undecided
Blaze: Only another Uchiha deserves to find it. -*Neutral / mafia due to not wanting to find it.*
Shark: I used to be his comrade for years, for his honor, I should find it. - *Indicates WB possibly, a pirate and thus townie*
Shin: It doesn't matter who knows whom and how long you all are in this business, it's time for new trolls. *-Independent? *
Awesome: I will find it because I'm Awesome! *-Reminds me of Luffy *
Chaos: FU all of you, it's not yours or mine but I'll get it anyway. -* indicates possible apathetic townie*
Ivy: My, my, I wonder what all this fuss is about. *- possible mafia / undecided.*

Food for thought.


----------



## Jαmes (May 9, 2011)

what's musical chairs about anyway?


----------



## Awesome (May 9, 2011)

Never played it. Google is your friend James


----------



## Jαmes (May 9, 2011)

but laziness is my best friend


----------



## Awesome (May 9, 2011)

Google is to help the lazies







Pick your poison.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 9, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch AznKuchikiChick]*


----------



## Jαmes (May 9, 2011)

oh alright so that's what it is. where i come from we have a different name for it. we call it trip to "insert name here".


----------



## Awesome (May 9, 2011)

*[vote lynch Marco]*

I'll stick with my undecided.


----------



## Sarun (May 9, 2011)

Lemme reiterate, there are no clues in the write-ups. I just felt like writing that. So, don't use that as evidence in case if I ask reasons to check against spite voting.


----------



## Awesome (May 9, 2011)

All that work for nothing 

I guess I'll stick with my vote then considering there's no leads.


----------



## Jαmes (May 9, 2011)

well i thought you said there may or may not be any clues


----------



## Sarun (May 9, 2011)

I'll rewrite the write-up later. Because once my exams are over, I'll get fresh ideas.

As for this phase, I'll extend past 24 hours because I have exam and I'm travelling tommorw.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 9, 2011)

*[vote lynch WAD-dono]*


----------



## Olivia (May 10, 2011)

I'll vote for Blaze since I honestly don't know who to suspect at this point.

*[Vote Lynch Blaze]*


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

edited the write-up.


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2011)

*[vote lynch Sajin]*

Playing Anti Sajin .


----------



## Chibason (May 10, 2011)

For quitting in the last Sarun game...
*
[Vote Lynch AZN]*


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

Note that I extended day phase by 12 hours.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 10, 2011)

Chiba said:


> For quitting in the last Sarun game...
> *
> [Vote Lynch AZN]*



wat

what game was this? D:

oh.. you mean diplomocy.. i see 

i was always rooting for turkey!!


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2011)

spite voting is punishable by sarun though


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2011)

Yeah spite voting is a no no.

So let's all be anti sajin for a phase and hold hands as we string up the noose :33.


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2011)

Posting to subscribe.


----------



## Olivia (May 10, 2011)

That's the exact reason why I'm voting for Blaze, I have no prior opinion of him, so thus I'm lynching him.


----------



## Chaos (May 10, 2011)

If I prove I'm mafia this phase, will you people lynch me?


----------



## A. Waltz (May 10, 2011)

Chaos said:


> If I prove I'm mafia this phase, will you people lynch me?



of course we would.


----------



## Chaos (May 10, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> of course we would.



Awesome.

In that case, we can watch you die by a mafia day action when sarun comes on.

Mark my words


----------



## A. Waltz (May 10, 2011)

Chaos said:


> Awesome.
> 
> In that case, we can watch you die by a mafia day action when sarun comes on.
> 
> Mark my words



waaah D:
that's not fair! D: fine fine, i won't vote to lynch you. D:


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

I envy whoever gets my role the next phase.

Also, I can't wait for the end of the game where it is revealed how people switched.

modkill Chiba

In the meantime, 

*[VOTE LYNCH AZNKUCHIKICHICK]*


----------



## Chaos (May 10, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> waaah D:
> that's not fair! D: fine fine, i won't vote to lynch you. D:


----------



## A. Waltz (May 10, 2011)

why are you all voting for me

my role is like the most towniest role you could imagine


----------



## Chaos (May 10, 2011)

Yea, but I'm a mafia asshole


----------



## A. Waltz (May 10, 2011)

grrr smh

hmm...


----------



## Chibason (May 10, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> i was always rooting for turkey!!



Oh, you 

*[Change Vote Lynch Awesome]*



St. Lucifer said:


> modkill Chiba



Not cool, bro 

It should be clear that I was joking with her.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 10, 2011)

i think chaos hinted that awesome was a mafioso by saying "Awesome!"

or somethin like that

maybe he investigated him

hmm

jk


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

This game is pretty groovy. If you think about it, it's best for us to all play town, even the mafia, and leave the game up to chance. The mafia would have to screw their own group up by always lynching the strongest role. First of all, the mafia would lynch the godfather. It would be the majority against the godfather so you would just be betraying your team, but it would work out well. In the end, there'll be a few players dead, but it'll be a lot smoother.

Just remember that everyone's pretty alone in this game. Might as well play town since the majority are on the town side, and you wanna decrease the amount of mafia as possible, even if that means killing your own team. 

Betray your own mafia for town > Kill mafia. Less chance of being mafia greatly decreases by each mafia that dies. And then you get a closer, better chance to winning.

Follow this!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

Okay.

So who is your godfather, St.Lucifer?


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

I'm not mafia this round. If I were, I would betray my team with that idea.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the extra role sarun. Would not have missed this game. I was hoping there would be clues in the opening write up but it seems there aren't so Chaos looks dodgy. 

*[Vote Lynch Chaos]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

Yes St Luci. Is it Chaos? Is he your godfather? The way he said *"we"* when he threatened azn was suspect no? :ho


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2011)

perhaps that's what chaos is doing luci?  

*[change vote lynch chaos]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

This game is so bizarre.

But let's roll with it.

*[Change Vote Lynch Chaos]*

Soon this game will be nonstop towning


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

I'm not mafia dude. If I were, I would've conspired against the godfather once I mentioned the idea. Seriously, it's a good plan.

Chaos is not doing my plan. He's trying to get himself lynched, not the godfather. In other words, he's probably the jester.


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2011)

Chaos is probably a jester.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

But we don't know who the Godfather is.

If we wants to volunteer that information, then we can dedicate every lynch for every day phase to selling out the Godfathers 

I'm sure he'll do that if he wants to keep playing


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

That's right.. in a sense. However from my understanding of this game, there's only one set of roles. Roles aren't brought up again after the lynch. Surviving roles get randomized. It's more like we lynch the roles rather than the people playing them. First, it's imperative to lynch The Godfather role. Then lynch your assassin next phase. It's plain and simple. 

Please realize that everyone's alone in this game. No one should be spite voted or anything. Just get lynched if it just so happens that you get the strongest mafia role in that one phase (which is unlikely). 

To all the mafia members: Remember that you are only temporarily mafia, and town outnumbers you. Lynch your godfather!!!


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

We'll squeeze him until he drops a name.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

Well you guys can do that.

Right now I'm a skitzo/lightning rod. (33% to get killed by nexus attacks)

Do whatever you want with that info. I'm going to bed


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

Just listen to me guys!!!


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

That unlucky. I bet that role is the ''hot potato'' which everyone that gets it will want to skip the phase real quick before shit gets bounced around.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

Whats the problem Luci? We did listen.


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2011)

but we don't know who the godfather is.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

Exactly, so we just have to smoke out mafia or people that act dodgy. It would be epic if we could interrogate someone under threat if a lynch. Just knowing they could be town the day, they would sell out godfather so quickly.


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

Yes it's unlucky, but at the same time it's the best way to play right now. If only I had been mafia 

The only thing is that someone would have to sacrifice themselves by admitting who their godfather is...


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

lol this phase has already become a mess
chaos might just be the jester
what a shame it would be for another jester win to occur if mafia follow through on that bait he laid out
i'll wait for sarun's update before acting


----------



## Chaos (May 10, 2011)

Yea, I'm a jester with a day-kill.


----------



## Sajin (May 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yeah spite voting is a no no.
> 
> So let's all be anti sajin for a phase and hold hands as we string up the noose :33.



*[Vote lynch Platinum]*

Let's not :33


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

He may just be the jester.


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2011)

The mafia should reveal their godfather. They'll win as town probably.


----------



## Chaos (May 10, 2011)

And spoil all that fun? Oh hell no.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 10, 2011)

I see what St. Lucifer meant, betray the fellow mafia if you're mafia but that's risky.
Betraying a fellow mafia will have to force you admitting you're a mafia as well so you are a target as well.

I like my role right now. Fits me right. I wish not to have this one I'm having right now be switched to something else.

I'm a doctor and I have a one shot use ability.

*[Vote lynch Marco]*

By the way, Sarun, don't you think you'll be having difficulty with this set up?
I mean, you'll have to rng every phase and send roles by pm one by one as well. heehee


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

That's true Ivy but I think sarun has already thought of that and is ready to do the damn thing.

Remember what LM's job was like?

Just goes to show it can be done.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 10, 2011)

I don't know about Lifemaker's game. I think I should check it out. :33

Anyway, I wonder how are character roles based in here?
My role is Inoue Orihime right now. And I'm not a doctor, I misread my role. I'm actually a roleblocker. 

And another question to the mod, Since our role changes every phase, that means we'll receive a pm every night phase receiving our new role. On that night phase, what are our roles? Is it the previous or the new ones we'll receive?
Will the new role we're going to receive effect going to take place right after we receive the new role on that night phase or the next day phase?


----------



## Chaos (May 10, 2011)

Cop is totally useless, since they investigate in the night and can't post their findings until everyone has new roles


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

I think sarun might have made day cops instead. It would be hilarious having nights cops pop up like "Awesome was godfather!!!....yesterday."


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2011)

i think sarun said something about not having any cops at all but he might have changed that and made some day cops.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch AznKuchikiChick]*

eh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 10, 2011)

hhhhhhhmmmmmm.


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

one of you role revealers will be trolled soon
luci, lets put your idea to the test because your the only one willing to out your own mafia, we can also test chaos's claim this way


----------



## Raven Rider (May 10, 2011)

You guys started without me! 


*goes and looks back to catch up*


----------



## Fear (May 10, 2011)

So wait, what Chaos is saying is that he is a mafia, but it won't matter since his role will change after night phase.


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2011)

naw chaos said he's jester with a daykill ability.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 10, 2011)

Well then, I hate the character, I'm loving the role,

I'm the avatar/jack of all trades

Most towniest character ever 



I think the point of a cop is that we get to know what roles are out there, but its kind of useless if it only reveals "guilty/innocent"

So town, who do you want me to kill? I'll be gone for like 9 hours so tell me when o get back. I don't want to waste a kill by accidentally towning.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

Kill Chaos.

He's either mafia or jester trying to get an easy win.

I hate jester wins.

And we need to take out the mafia roles if we're gonna go by St. Lucifer's plan.


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

lol i'm switching chaos and luci's roles


----------



## Chibason (May 10, 2011)

Im betting that any cops we have are _day_ cops

Edit: Is role revealing allowed?


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch Marco]*
> 
> Failure of a brother.



Obvious mafia, sister. Too obvious.

*[VOTE LYNCH LegendaryBeauty]* Let's see.

EDIT:


St. Lucifer said:


> This game is pretty groovy. If you think about it, it's best for us to all play town, even the mafia, and leave the game up to chance. The mafia would have to screw their own group up by always lynching the strongest role. First of all, the mafia would lynch the godfather. It would be the majority against the godfather so you would just be betraying your team, but it would work out well. In the end, there'll be a few players dead, but it'll be a lot smoother.
> 
> Just remember that everyone's pretty alone in this game. Might as well play town since the majority are on the town side, and you wanna decrease the amount of mafia as possible, even if that means killing your own team.
> 
> ...



This would make the game quite boring. But let's follow this guys.

*[VOTE LYNCH LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Im betting that any cops we have are _day_ cops
> 
> Edit: Is role revealing allowed?



You can role reveal whatever you are at the current moment you cannot role reveal your priors from previous phases.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

I don't think you can role reveal what you are now. You can role reveal what you were the previous day though but you can only hint your current role. Sarun did say fake revealing is semi-acceptable.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

> Role Reveals
> Role reveals of ur current role is allowed but not of previous ones. However, remember you are unlikely to get same role again 99.99% of the time, so other players would know what role you are less likely next time if you role reveal.
> But, then again, I'm not against fake claims.



His own words.

Thus why I've already revealed as Skitzo/Lightning Rod


----------



## Chaos (May 10, 2011)

Come on, a jester with day-kill.

And people actually believe an incredibly stupid role like that exists?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

Ah my bad. Thanks for clearing that up WAD. But if you role reveal truthfully now, then technically tomorrow you've revealed your previous role no?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

Prepare for modkill tomorrow WAD! Bwahahaha!!!


----------



## Chibason (May 10, 2011)

^lol conflicting answers...


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2011)

Technically, yes.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

Dunno man I'm following the rules that's all I know


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

The rules are a trap! You're a dead man posting.


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

role revealing just means you've told everyone which role your unlikely to have again
claim the same role on another phase and i'll be less inclined to believe you


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

I think the idea is to mitigate the building of cases based on your previous night actions.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 10, 2011)

This is an advanced post for the next day phase:

I was Orihime Inoue, the roleblocker yesterday(aka right now).


----------



## Chibason (May 10, 2011)

Chaos...you trip me out every time you play...I suppose you really want to be lynched?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

I'll make sure to forward this when the time comes Ivy.


----------



## Chaos (May 10, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Chaos...you trip me out every time you play...I suppose you really want to be lynched?





Naaaaaah.


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

i apologize for keeping you all waiting on day actions (yes there are).

but, i request you all to wait.

i am embarking on 4 hours trip soon. Main reason why the phase is extended for 12 hours.
once i get home, all the actions will be processed.


----------



## Dei (May 10, 2011)

So the game finnaly starts should be really fun.
*[Vote lynch Azn]*
Im the day cop get the scum


----------



## Jeroen (May 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH CHIBA]*.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 10, 2011)

oh yeah the vote...


*[vote lynch Princess Ivy]*

 Once I set my sights on getting someone lynched/killed...I never stop until I do...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> So the game finnaly starts should be really fun.
> *[Vote lynch Azn]*
> Im the day cop get the scum



I knew my scumdar was dead on with my first vote.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 10, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> So the game finnaly starts should be really fun.
> *[Vote lynch Azn]*
> Im the day cop get the scum



But your always the day cop.


----------



## Dei (May 10, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> But your always the day cop.



Can't help that the RNG loves me


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

Deiboom spite from the HoU game. :33 You can't possibly be the cop, again.  Also I thought there were no cops?


----------



## Dei (May 10, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Deiboom spite from the HoU game. :33 You can't possibly be the cop, again.  Also I thought there were no cops?



IM just trying to save everyone from the horror


----------



## Raven Rider (May 10, 2011)

The horror of everyone finding out that you are infact mafia.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 10, 2011)

Blood will be shed soon. 



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Deiboom spite from the HoU game. :33 You can't possibly be the cop, again.  Also I thought there were no cops?



Not a cop, but maybe a day cop.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

Hahahaha! I would lol if Deibizzle was mafia and the scheme backfires.


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

waiting patiently for those actions
luci might be mafia by the end of this phase


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> So the game finnaly starts should be really fun.
> *[Vote lynch Azn]*
> Im the day cop get the scum



I thought Sarun hasn't gotten around to respond to the day actions yet. :33


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

dei has been caught


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

It's possible he's just delaying actions that requires write-ups.

Giving results to a day cop investigation with a swift reply to a PM is not unfathomable.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

WAD may be right but Dei be trippin.


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2011)

WAD trying to save his mafia buddy?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

As if I ever buddy when I'm mafia.

I've thrown my teammates under the bus many a time 

Just saying, it's likely Dei is lying, but not impossible he's saying the truth.


----------



## Chibason (May 10, 2011)

@Rofl-


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

*[change vote lynch st. lucifer]*
he'll give us a reason not to later
if anyone is attacking chaos, call that action back like right now


----------



## Chaos (May 10, 2011)

Careless godfather is careless.

Couldn't care less really, fucker didn't let me choose my own day-kill.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

Ok aya, *[Change Vote Lynch St Luci]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

Chaos said:


> Careless godfather is careless.
> 
> Couldn't care less really, fucker didn't let me choose my own day-kill.



Confirmation of mafia? Or well executed Clown-bait? 

I ain't biting.


----------



## Dei (May 10, 2011)

Vote Azn or feel the horror of getting derped.


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

alright dei
*[change vote lynch azn]*
inb4wegetderped


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2011)

WAD, I remember you wanting to radically changing your gameplay style. Team spirit and shit like that.


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

he's just playing srsly again


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

Keep posts relevant Marco. I'm watching you. :eye


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

only 4 posts need to be relevant
quota reached 
now i'm chillin


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2011)

How is what I posted not relevant?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

I'm serious business again.

Let the boots quiverin' begin.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

@aya 
Oh yeah, I forgot about that, good point even I can chill now. 

@Marco
I was just throwing suspicion and reaction fishing...the usual stuff.


----------



## Dei (May 10, 2011)

6 productive posts are gonna be hard to reach on the first day phase:/


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

I've already made six productive posts 

I just hope I won't die :/


----------



## Dei (May 10, 2011)

Im gonna blame timezones most of the discussion was already done when i enterd


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

lol
*[change vote lynch shin - zangetsu]*
i see you


----------



## Dei (May 10, 2011)

I see LB lurking


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

I've made six productive posts. The phase is extended Deiboom there's plenty of time.

lol Aya, U can't see me


----------



## Chaos (May 10, 2011)

I see myself lurking.

Do I have to vote for myself now?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

lol Deiboom you're lurking far harder than LB. Almost as hard as me. :ho


----------



## Dei (May 10, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> lol Deiboom you're lurking far harder than LB. Almost as hard as me. :ho



Lurkers gonna lurk


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

i aint even voting for lurkers


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

All game long if I have to.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

Sajin creeping with us. :ho


----------



## Sajin (May 10, 2011)

Chaos is scum as fuck. Claiming mafia, then a jester... I don't know what his agenda is but it doesn't seem to be helping town.

*[Change vote lynch Chaos]*


----------



## Chaos (May 10, 2011)

I fucking love this game


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Chaos]*

Back to my original vote I guess. Dodgy dude.


----------



## Dei (May 10, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Chaos is scum as fuck. Claiming mafia, then a jester... I don't know what his agenda is but it doesn't seem to be helping town.
> 
> *[Change vote lynch Chaos]*



Vote Azn im a cop


----------



## Sajin (May 10, 2011)

I think Shin-Zangetsu is town, seems way too active/involved to be mafia.

Not that it'll matter this phase, but... +1 contributive post get


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

saj, did you know, i fucking love furries


----------



## Sajin (May 10, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> saj, did you know, i fucking love furries



aiyanah is scum as fuck, this comment is completely out of character for him so he's obviously trying to get on my softer side which is probably for me to ignore him and let him continue devising his scummy plans.

*[Change vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

Sajin you're mastering the post count strategy


----------



## Sajin (May 10, 2011)

I have a town read on Platinum knowing his lurking habits, he posted more than once per phase already.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

What's the post count strategy? Do you actually go back and count how many posts each person makes?

In b4 laughing at noob.


----------



## Chibason (May 10, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Vote Azn im a cop



Hmm, well she did get quiet once you started saying that...

*[Change Vote Lynch AZN]*



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> What's the post count strategy? *Do you actually go back and count how many posts each person makes?*
> 
> In b4 laughing at noob.



He doesn't have to manually count each of our votes. Any of us can click on the 'thread replies' and see how many posts each person made.


----------



## Dei (May 10, 2011)

Sajin said:


> aiyanah is scum as fuck, this comment is completely out of character for him so he's obviously trying to get on my softer side which is probably for me to ignore him and let him continue devising his scummy plans.
> 
> *[Change vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

saj has that post strat down to a tee


----------



## Sajin (May 10, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> What's the post count strategy? Do you actually go back and count how many posts each person makes?
> 
> In b4 laughing at noob.





			
				Strategy said:
			
		

> want an easy way to get ur posts in?
> Post #1
> A is scum as fuck
> Post #2
> ...





WhatADrag said:


> Sajin you're mastering the post count strategy



Someone kill WAD ffs. His flip would give us a lot of information to work with.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

What is this post strat? I wanna do it too!


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

Why would killing me give information?

I'm Skitzo/Lightning Rod.

I don't lie about such things. Whoever gets the role next phase can confirm it exists too


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

Ah okay. Geez, I'll stay away from that for now.


----------



## Dei (May 10, 2011)

Sajin


----------



## Sajin (May 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Why would killing me give information?
> 
> I'm Skitzo/Lightning Rod.
> 
> I don't lie about such things. Whoever gets the role next phase can confirm it exists too



Very well. I guess you can be left alone for now 



Chiba said:


> Hmm, well she did get quiet once you started saying that...
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch AZN]*



Chiba is scum as fuck, jumping a wagon with a weak reason that also feels forced, Deiboom clearly isn't being serious so this was just an excuse to jump on a wagon.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

I see what you mean Chiba. Thirty posts, quite nifty. Why have I never clicked there before? I suppose I've never had use for such info.


----------



## Dei (May 10, 2011)

Sajin said:


> Very well. I guess you can be left alone for now
> 
> 
> 
> Chiba is scum as fuck, jumping a wagon with a weak reason that also feels forced, Deiboom clearly isn't being serious so this was just an excuse to jump on a wagon.



Of course im serious im a cop after all


----------



## Sajin (May 10, 2011)

I think azn is town, Avatar/JoaT would be a fairly random claim if she was lying from what I know about her.


----------



## Dei (May 10, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I think azn is town, Avatar/JoaT would be a fairly random claim if she was lying from what I know about her.



She is secretly a mastermind that is deluding you all.


----------



## Sajin (May 10, 2011)

As a (probably) last contributive post for today, someone kill WAD ffs. Sure we'd be able to tell whether he's mafia the day after when someone (or no one) gets his role but by then he would have as much of a chance of being a townie as the rest of us.

Also thanks to him for this great strategy, would never get enough posts without it


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

She probably town. She and Dei just hate each other.

lol Dei talking all this shit. If had a kill she probably used it on you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

I will surely die on Day 1 in all 5 games that are starting soon


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

No you won't WAD. At least not in this one. Nobody's gonna kill you. Next phase yes, you'll probably die but so will all of us.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

People always want to kill me.

They'd rather go after the most inconsistent mafia player in the history of ever then go after certain threats like Mio


----------



## Sajin (May 10, 2011)

I always go for Mio first


----------



## Chaos (May 10, 2011)

If sarun keeps to the requirement, we've 12 modkills incoming


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 10, 2011)

We don't have any updates thus far, right?


----------



## Dei (May 10, 2011)

The phase is still young


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

Sajin you usually go afer Mio second and Amrun first.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

Maybe Sajin is actually mafia with Mio this round


----------



## Sajin (May 10, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Sajin you usually go afer Mio second and Amrun first.



Your info is outdated


----------



## Chaos (May 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Maybe Sajin is actually mafia with Mio this round



Mio not even in game.

lolwad


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

if mio was in this game...if?


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2011)

Mio's not playing? Blasphemy.


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

deal with it


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

Damn.

I'm simply a tertiary target of Sajin's


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

No one seemed to listen to my genius plan. Seriously, mafia, discuss it. It works!!

Whatever. If I am mafia next phase, I am putting my ass at risk to get the godfather lynched, so you better watch out. I'm going out for the greater good.

And I can't get modkilled for selling out my teammates, well I wouldn't think so since teams change every phase. If anything, I'll just hint to who they are.


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2011)

I listened.

*[VOTE LYNCH LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Chaos (May 10, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> No one seemed to listen to my genius role. Seriously, mafia, discuss it. It works!!
> 
> Whatever. If I am mafia next phase, I am putting my ass at risk to get the godfather lynched, so you better watch out. I'm going out for the greater good.



Winners will be the people who roll lucky in the end anyway, whether we're using your method or not.

Problem is, your method ruins the whole fun.


----------



## Sajin (May 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Damn.
> 
> I'm simply a tertiary target of Sajin's



Not even in top 10, brah 

I always leave you alive as mafia and it somehow works out.

Also, revealing your teammates here as mafia would kill all the enjoyment in the game, so I'd rather that not happen. /in before someone says I'm scum for posting this


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> No one seemed to listen to my genius plan. Seriously, mafia, discuss it. It works!!
> 
> Whatever. If I am mafia next phase, I am putting my ass at risk to get the godfather lynched, so you better watch out. I'm going out for the greater good.
> 
> And I can't get modkilled for selling out my teammates, well I wouldn't think so since teams change every phase. If anything, I'll just hint to who they are.


you might be mafia later this phase
i have the ability to swap 2 peoples roles this phase
i used it on you and chaos


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> We don't have any updates thus far, right?



 MAFIA...is what this smells like. This is so not LB like, ever. Not when she's town.

Only two posts.
Lurked extensively before popping in to ask this trivial question which is quite obvious because well...she's reading the thread. And LB ain't no inactifag.

So suspicious. Town LB forever taunts mafia, just putting this out there to see what ya'll think.


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

aiyanah, how early did you use it? like what time? EST

It all depends.


----------



## Chaos (May 10, 2011)

But. I have vote majority.

That means you guys are lynching town now 

This is fucking priceless, all of it


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> aiyanah, how early did you use it? like what time? EST
> 
> It all depends.



10 minutes after this post


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2011)

maybe we should have an agreement about staying loyal to the mafia if we get mafia roles so that the game won't be fixed. i did suggest to sarun to strictly uphold the no name giving rule.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 10, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> MAFIA...is what this smells like. This is so not LB like, ever. Not when she's town.
> 
> Only two posts.
> Lurked extensively before popping in to ask this trivial question which is quite obvious because well...she's reading the thread. And LB ain't no inactifag.
> ...



Oh dear, you caught me.  What am I supposed to do now? I'm shivering in my boots because someone from left field points a finger at me since I'm trying to be productive and make relevant posts like OP dictates. Oh woe is me. I'm going to get lynched now.


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

It wont work. I think you'll have the ability to have another chance to use it though. It's not your fault, it's just that we haven't received updates yet. You can switch me with anything, I wouldn't mind. However, try to do it fast before the dayphase ends. I will try my best to convince the people that are mafia. 

I'm just saying this right now because Chaos, unless you're nexus, you're a dead man walking.

Well hopefully, Sarun does the updates in the other that they happened, unlike the night phase.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Sajin]*

Playing pro-Mio


----------



## Chaos (May 10, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> It wont work. I think you'll have the ability to have another chance to use it though. It's not your fault, it's just that we haven't received updates yet. You can switch me with anything, I wouldn't mind. However, try to do it fast before the dayphase ends. I will try my best to convince the people that are mafia.
> 
> I'm just saying this right now because Chaos, unless you're nexus, you're a dead man walking.
> 
> Well hopefully, Sarun does the updates in the other that they happened, unlike the night phase.



You have no idea at all bro


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

lol mafia godfather/jester


----------



## Sajin (May 10, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Sajin]*
> 
> Playing pro-Mio



*[Change vote lynch WhatADrag]*

Playing pro-Sajin


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

Well lets see how it goes. If he's bulletproof mafia, that'll be good.

I'm really excited for this game


----------



## Chaos (May 10, 2011)

Three guesses wrong so far.


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

Well you're claiming to be something that can't die to a kill

So you're Nexus, Bulletproof Town, Bulletproof mafia, godfather (who is bulletproof), or bulletproof independent.


----------



## Chaos (May 10, 2011)

Nope                 .


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

governor with a lynch redirect


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

If you're not bulletproof something, a day commuter that used his action after 3am, or an attack redirector, then you have to die.

Governor can die with a kill.


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

chaos is just trolling


----------



## Chibason (May 10, 2011)

J?mes said:


> maybe we should have an agreement about staying loyal to the mafia if we get mafia roles so that the game won't be fixed. i did suggest to sarun to strictly uphold the no name giving rule.



That should be a given tbqh...smh


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

True, mafia betrayal should be forbidden or the game would get boring fast. 

sarun arrive already. Did the vehicle break down?


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2011)

Mafia betrayal is forbidden? Dammit. *[VOTE NO LYNCH]*


----------



## Chaos (May 10, 2011)

lolmarco

You not even mafia.


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2011)

Oh, I never said I'm mafia.


----------



## Chaos (May 10, 2011)

How can you *betray* mafia when you're not mafia?

It's hardly betrayal when they're your enemy


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

Mafia betrayal should be allowed. No one is going to be mafia forever.


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

you guys 
imma just wait for sarun


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

Damn inactive mods!!


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Chaos]*

All his posts point to him revealing as a mafia.


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

Just wait till Sarun comes back. Its then when we should know what role he is. I attacked him early on in the phase.


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2011)

Chaos said:


> How can you *betray* mafia when you're not mafia?
> 
> It's hardly betrayal when they're your enemy



What is this, an interrogation? Geez! Lay off buddy.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

lolwut? Is Marco being pressure by a mafioso? 

What's the matter? Is it a bit hot under these lights?


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2011)

I got three words for you pal! "I ain't snitchin'"


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2011)

Lol Marco being interrogated by mafia.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

Alright Mr Marco. You wanna play it that way? I'm gonna walk out that door. And my partner Deiboom gonna come in here, and you don't wanna deal with him because he's as corrupt as cop roles get. You'll be begging to cut a deal.

So I'll say it again. 

*Who's the godfather? *


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

ok, I am back online. Now to read through the pages and writing the write-ups.


And I see about betrayal in the page, lemme say that it is against the spirit of the game to reveal ur teammates if you are mafia.


then again, it might all be fakes.

so, i suggest to give ur fellow players fair chance.


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

I really do hope you're mafia, Chaos. I'm bringing the Godfather down if I do get switched, even if I am him myself.

Sarun, read through the thread. It's strategy, not betrayal. This isn't like other games, remember.

I will not do it if you say that you indefinitely don't want it to happen. But hear me out, it's more of a strategy.


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2011)

Can't wait for some write ups


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> I really do hope you're mafia, Chaos. I'm bringing the Godfather down if I do get switched, even if I am him myself.
> 
> Sarun, read through the thread. It's strategy, not betrayal. This isn't like other games, remember.
> 
> I will not do it if you say that you indefinitely don't want it to happen. But hear me out, it's more of a strategy.


Since this is new game type, I'm willing to hear.

I'll read the thread and see what I feel about strategy.

Probably, this will turn out interesting.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

Man i can't wait to see these write ups. :excite


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

you know what, even i can't wait, i'll do reading later, write-up galores coming up.


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2011)

Thank. God. This should be interesting.


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

Do them in order of how you received them pl0x.


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2011)

Writeups are always a good thing :33.


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2011)

I better have sent the first action then


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Do them in order of how you received them pl0x.


of course.


Awesome said:


> I better have sent the first action then


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

I'm sure there are some deaths. I may be one of them.


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2011)

My role is so very ironic.


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

Reading the actions I got, I couldn't even as much as hold my laughter as when rng's decide the roles.


*Incoming Action Alert!*


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2011)

Less talking more writing


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

Don't make me whip you. 

Get back to work sarun.


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

sorry, eating on road is not good combo.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

>Sees sarun uchiha has the latest post in the RP forum
>Clicks this thread
>Doesn't see write-up


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

lol looks like i can only swap abilities and not roles
oh well, anyone with half a brain can read mafia abilities


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

Oh yeah. How many of you are nexuses?

I feel there's at least 3-5 of you for some reason. I'm going to get fucked


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

chaos is nexus


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

My role has a 33% to attract redirected nexus attacks.

Fucking Lightning Rod


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

Can we role reveal?


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

reveal your role and what abilities you now have


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

Don't go after chaos after we switch. Im WAD in james' HoU

Wait you said we switch abilities? I guess it doesn't matter that im wad


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

What do you mean you're me?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

That must be one epic write up.

In b4 we wait and sarun posts tomorrow like ''sorry guys I fell asleep''


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

say    what?


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

I have the same abilities and position as you in that game. My role is name you/Mio. Basically skip the fact that I have to kill mangetsu. 

I'm playing pro-town obviously.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

So your role is called WAD/Mio? 

With Suigetsu's abilities?

Iiiiinteresting.


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, I thought we were all named after players in this game.


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

Day Action
*
Too Fool to Kill*!

The fate of town and mafia lies in one tiny village or more specifically the inn at that village. This is where the the great troll was rumored to be before his capture/surrender. The room used by sarun was sealed off to all by authorities but....
​ One foolish man decided to be the the Sherlock. The fool broke through the mod booby traps (don't underestimate the fool). He found a man investigating the wreckage. The man smirked, fearing no fool. Even though man knows not that he faces fool, the man's reiatsu can't be penetrated. The fool's head raced with thoughts. He rushed wildly towards the man.











_"There lived a man who told tall tales
Read the thoughts that are written in his head.
Why believe them? You better believe.

It's a tragedy to see__
A foolish man fail.
But part the blame.
Should be on chance.

For it's shame, what really should've happened.__
A powerful man would have wound up dead
otherwise
for the fool uses the skitzo like it's some kind of chance
too many luck, too many luck"_ 

The man smirked. Fool tried to heal the man but the man need know healing. The man can't be healed by normal means. After all, he is Wade, the nexus of CORRE.

*[Fool] uses his skitzo ability {protect} but [Wade Barrett's] Nexus reflected it off.*

*The Fool's protect ability went to be person least needing it.

*[Namsopp]: HAH, this is even better. My survival goes up 300%.

*[Namsopp] gets protected.*


*Revealed Roles and Affinity:

Village Fool (Town)
[Skitzo]
Can kill, roleblock or protect by random chance.

[Wade Barrett] (unknown)
[Nexus]
Reflects everything off except from unreflectable hits.

[Namsopp] (Unkown)
*{Just a lucky little critter)
​


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

interesting that your role is someones name


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

That was me 

As I said, I'm Skitzo/LRod.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 10, 2011)

The fuck is Namsopp.


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2011)

Thank god no one died yet. I better be next Sarun 

Reminds me of nami + usopp. Or Mansopp


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> The fuck is Namsopp.



A Nami x Usopp pairing it seems


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 10, 2011)

I thought it might be that too.

 Who the fuck would pair Nami and Usopp together?


----------



## Sajin (May 10, 2011)

no Sajin role I bet


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2011)

Any intelligent man, LB.


----------



## Olivia (May 10, 2011)

Been gone for most of the day, but I plan to be active. Just give me a second to catch up on what I've missed.


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert!
*
More Namsopp next!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Any *intelligent* man, LB.



Marvelous paradox, Awesome.


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

*Day Action

Too scared to die!*














Namsopp can't believe his luck. He had already 200% percent sure of surviving any kills. Forget all the nexuses and bulletproofs () that are in this game, he is true the (faux) unkillable.

He inherited the will of cowardice from his parents, the great pirates of 7 seas. Their union was twisted for some, logical for others, fate for the wise ones.

But do not underestimate the resourcefulness or loyalty of Namsopp. He already made contingency plan to cling on to his life. He found a person of perhaps undefined gender (he didn't bother). The person looked powerful and was himself/herself looking for target to be reborn.

The coward that he is, he sneaked up behind on his target's back and hid behind the target's gooey target like thing.

*Namsopp uses cowardice to hide behind Szayel.
*Namsopp now have target to hide behind and a protector.
*Revealed Roles and Affinity:

Namsopp (Survivor that can win town and mafia)
[Coward]
Hides behind a target. Targets gets all the actions directed at Namsopp. Target needs to die before Namsopp comes in any danger. 

[Szayel] (unknown)
*Seeking perfection.​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

lololol that picture


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

time for more mad actions.

*Incoming Action Alert!*


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

more actions


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 10, 2011)

Looks like I missed alot in this phase. Forgive my absence, sarun. I've just been busy with PMs from my game.

*[Vote Lynch Awesome]* for now.


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2011)

Spite lynch from HOU?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Spite lynch from HOU?



Because I made an attempt on you and, apparently, it failed.


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

*Day Action

Final Verse!*


_
"Stop, you are killin him.......stop, stop.....stop....stop stop, really, he is dead now!"
_










The tale of the fool continues. The man has no shame. He used to be a legend in the game until his mojo was hit badly in a needless game he played confidently. He towns and towns to his heart content from then on, leading any town childs awry. He tried going away to save the town the trouble but the games lured him back. The games that keeps all in the abyss of trolldom.

But, this time he went to far. But everyone loved him, except the ones who didn't. Or they liked him but feared him returning back to his glory. Or they felt he is not really with him. Such is the fate of those who had past success. They require protection and bulletproof vests. But he had none, he wasn't afforded to get one because....

There was a misguided doctor in town. Fool's usual doctor was out with sorrow from sarun's apparent demise. This left this reckless, killer doctor in charege.
He had his sense of justice. The fool was found in sarun's room on his last day. The fool was told to go there. Those who don't follow the rules are trash that deserves to die.
And the doctor, feeling that this is the will of the dead (even though nobody might have died so far), decide to give the final solution to the Fool problem.
The doctor invited the fool who suspected nothing in his room. Sedated him. Stole his organs (Oh, I kid). Removed his gloves. Then heaved onto Fool's chest. Heaved and heaved until sedated fool no longer could breathe
The doctor should have waited.

*Doctor Money in the Bank uses his Money in the Bank kill on The Village Fool [WhatADrag]

*What a shame that a one of the contenders for Male MVP fell 1st.

New Role appears:

*Doctor Money in the Bank (Town)
[Mr Money In the Bank]
Gets a day kill on Day 1. Access to a dead player's ability from Night 1 onwards instead.
*

Game dead:
*WhatADrag*
 *Village Fool - Skitzo/Lightning Rod

[Skitzo]* *
Needs to randomly do an action (kill, protect or roleblock ? mod rng?s) against a target each phase.* *

[Lightning Rod]* *
33% likely that any nexus hit actions get redirected to this role.* ​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

Oh look. I wasn't lying about my role


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

i am disappoint you guys killed wad


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 10, 2011)

loltownies.


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

WAD, if you are interested, could  put you in list of returnees?

List for returnees are dead players who I can recall if there are any modkills. I'm pleased by ur activity and contribution in this thread.
since roles change anyway, ur return won't change anything other than possibly removing inactive players.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 10, 2011)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 10, 2011)

Sure. Count me in.


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2011)

Oh shit...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 10, 2011)

I don't understand why people are so stupid in killing people who role-reveal themselves early on. Do you think they're lying?  Time and time again, more often than not, it's legitimate. Yet people derp regardless.

It's sickening.


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

townies smh
*[change vote lynch chaos]*
inb4 he's the jester


----------



## Olivia (May 10, 2011)

Wasn't expecting WAD to die so soon.

Also as I can't make a decision:

*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert!
*
Short notification about an ability that is unlocked due to townie killing another townie.


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

*[change vote lynch tia halibel]*


----------



## Olivia (May 10, 2011)

Because that totally made sense last game aiyanah. 

Truth be told I've just been lazy about re-reading this thread, so I can't make an accurate decision.


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

reminder, while it is allowed to vote no lynch, at the end of day phase, any no lynches are counted as self-votes.


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Because that totally made sense last game aiyanah.
> 
> Truth be told I've just been lazy about re-reading this thread, so I can't make an accurate decision.


because another game applies to this one


----------



## Olivia (May 10, 2011)

Exacta. 

*@Sarun:* Don't worry, I remembered. I did that so I'd want to actually go and look for someone to lynch, and if I didn't I would get punished for it.


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2011)

derp doctor. all doctors are derps now. i have not seen a single doctor recently who has delivered  

is szayel a mafia role?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

Which bum kills WAD? Ultra towning smh.


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Exacta.


nope.avi       .


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

*Day Action

Finally!

*









*


**[Izaya]*: Sucks, not as powerful as the other game. Guess, I need the help of townies to unlock at least a quarter of that role.

***[Dr Money in the Bank] (townie) kills WhatADrag [Village Fool] (townie).
*
[Izaya]*: Well, they didn't disappoint.


"When townies gonna town,
whatchya' gonna do!"


*[Izaya] gains a kill. Anytime town kills or lynches another town, Izaya gets a kill. Good luck, townies.*


Reveal:

*Izaya (unknown)
[Town gonna Town]
**Anytime town kills or lynches another townie, Izaya gets a kill.*​


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

lemme remind all of those who accuse the doctor of derping, remember i got some action yesterday night when i opened the game. i went to bed after that before posting results. it could (or not) be one them.

it's that i didn't post it until now. if the doctor was not convinced by WAD's role reveal or didn't bother reading the thread, he couldn't correct it.

But, let's blame myself.


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2011)

I would say Izaya is Mio. But she's not playing 

Or maybe he forgot to correct it...


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 10, 2011)

Is this the same Izaya that Mio played? What anime is he/she from?


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

i blame the doc


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2011)

Durarara, Shin-Zangetsu

Yea, it was the doc's fault. He probably just forgot to change it though...


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2011)

well silly doctor. regardless he/she has just made the doctor's reputation worse  

sarun how long is this phase gonna last?


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert!
*
Next one might be confusing but ones who get it would understand the interestingness (i made it up) of the coming upcoming write-up and the one above.


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> well silly doctor. regardless he/she has just made the doctor's reputation worse
> 
> sarun how long is this phase gonna last?



since i'm determined to make this phase success after by mess-up in starting and my delay, until either time specified in 4th post (15 hours from now) or bit longer, so everyone gets to post and vote.


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2011)

so izaya has sent in his kill


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

Has my kill gone through yet??


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

*Day Actions

Another rival appears*














*[Mio-WAD]*: Wait, there is an actual Izaya role on top of mine. But, there is no way, he/she/it get the kill before I do.

The  psychopath was ecstatic to see a rival. His own power is near game  breaking but he wonders what the Izaya has. Is he/she/it town, mafia,  coward like Namsopp or an Independent like she-he is? Could he/she/it be  her-his ally or is this new rival her-his eternal enemy? Feeling  competitive, she-he set to get some blood to satisfy is daily blood  thirst.
She-He can't fool the town like sje-he did in last game. Oh,  looking back, town was led in like jacked up sheep to slaughter. Praying  that her-his target is Izaya himself, Mio-WAD moved behind her-his  target.

His-her target was none other than a mafia goon. A hitman  actually. Boy, Mio-WAD couldn't believe her-his luck. What a power  role.
The hitman was trying to kill a target of his own but Mio-WAD  didn't even give him pleasure of knowing the target (aka Mio-WAD send in  action before hitman/mafia did).

*[Mio-WAD] as serial Killer killed [Resident Evil] (mafia).*

*{Mio-WAD}
*  [Serial Killer]
  Kills one target each day and night.


*[Resident Evil] (mafia)
* [Hitman]
Kills one target on either day or night phase.

[Zombie]
???



Resident Evil turned zombie and killed random towni Sphyer [The Artist] (Town).














​

Sphyer [The Artist] 


[Bomb]
Kills his killer or one of his lyncher.

[Bomber]
Bombs his target each phase but a townie has 25% chance of getting caught in the blast.


Due  to his Zombie status, Resident Evil is unkillable, therefore he  survived [The Artist's] bomb. Zombie Resident Evil is running wild, brother.  Find a way to stop him, town.​


----------



## Chibason (May 10, 2011)

Wow, can't believe townie killed WAD...smh


LMFAO@ 





			
				Sarun Uchiha said:
			
		

> Zombie Resident Evil is running wild now


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2011)

who the hell did you attack luci?


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

I attacked Chaos. Not sure if he died.


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2011)

let's lynch him then. 

*[change vote lynch chaos]*


----------



## A. Waltz (May 10, 2011)

Sphyer-sama!! D: WAD-dono!! D:




*YOU WILL BE AVENGED, MINNA!! I'LL FUCKING KILL YOU!!*


*[vote lynch chaos]* lol I was gonna kill him but if lucifer already attacked him then ill attack someone else.


Also, sarun , didn't I protect sphyer-sama?! D:


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 10, 2011)

Seriously, was I roleblocked or something?


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2011)

I think so. I doubt someone would protect me, I'm not BP, and it didn't show up in the write ups.


----------



## Olivia (May 10, 2011)

Okay, sounds good to me. 

*[Change Vote Lynch Chaos]*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I think so. I doubt someone would protect me, I'm not BP, and it didn't show up in the write ups.



Well that's beautiful.


----------



## Chibason (May 10, 2011)

Hmm, I'm going to need another read over on that write-up I think...
*
[Vote Lynch Chaos]*


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> Sphyer-sama!! D: WAD-dono!! D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went in order on how actions were sent. Mio-WAD sent in action before u. Therefore, Zombie randomly attacked a townie before u got to put ur protection.

remember, you change ur actions until i put it in write-ups during day. this is how i roll but if this wrong way, i am willing to change.


JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Seriously, was I roleblocked or something?


I didn't get into all actions taht was sent because my bro took the comp. I'm no more in univ. i gotta share comp time at home.


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2011)

so we still have jtg's action coming up? which is what exactly? a daykill? haven't read beyond that time i went to sleep


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

Chaos isn't dead. He wanted to get hit by the day vigilante.

*[VOTE LYNCH CHAOS]*

Either that or he's nexus and the kill landed on the zombie.


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2011)

Are you killing me JTG? 

If so, I'll reveal and you can take it back.


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Chaos isn't dead. He wanted to get hit by the day vigilante.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH CHAOS]*
> 
> Either that or he's nexus and the kill landed on the zombie.



it actually looks like chaos was resident evil himself  now he's a zombie. he needs to be lynched i take it.


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

btw, doctor and roleblocks won't usually appear in the write-ups usually unless it is significant, involves deaths or trollworthy.


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert!
*
Very awful one.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 10, 2011)

Whats going on?

--so behind


----------



## Olivia (May 10, 2011)

I wonder what it is.


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2011)

This better not be JTG's action


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2011)

sarun said awful. awesome died.


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2011)

It's a shame. I was going to reveal myself as mafia when I would become one. Sucks for town.


----------



## Chibason (May 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It's a shame. I was going to reveal myself as mafia when I would become one. Sucks for town.



Even if you die, you're still Awesome, bro..


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2011)

I'll always be Awesome until a mod decides I'm not. I'm a doctor.

Decided to get rid of info.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'll always be Awesome until a mod decides I'm not.



The only person that can decide your not Awesome is CHUCK NORRIS!

...............and he thinks you are.


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

*Day Action!

Awesome no more!

*









(I so wanted to use that song for better purpose!)




***Mafia Headquarters***

_: Damn, why has to be my day?
[Person whose favorite singer is Rebecca Black]: He didn't even get his kill.
[Fits as British Bond Villain]: Simmer down, will you, it's fate us mafiasos. We need to look at the bigger picture. Zombie Resident Evil is practically a serial killer on our side.

(Above mafia convo reveals none of their names directly or gives any indication of their size, especially size.)

The awesome one is contemplating what he had done if he had done anything and yet to do if he has yet to do. Nobody is sure other than him and Sarun incognito. What he is doing right now is chilling, maybe wondering whether sarun role assigned (but he didn't).

Suddenly he was surrounded by cousin (role) of now Zombiefied mafia. The Assassin cannot fail at no cost after the Hitman failed his kill. This is for loss of his comrade tarnishing his good day.

The Awesome One: "Why me?"
Assassin: "Why not?"
The Awesome One: "Because I'm Awesome."










[Uchiha]: "And noone will know how awesome your role is!"

*Mafia Assassin [IKILLU] assassinates Awesome which Mafia Janitor [Uchiha] burns away with his Amaterasu.


Awesome
Role - Hidden to all by Janitor
Loyalty - Hidden to all by Janitor


IKILLU
[Assasin]
* Kills one target on either day or night phase.
 

 *
Uchiha
[Janitor]
*Burns away the role and innocence of any mafia kills.


Mafia is no where done, especially Szayel. After doing some housekeeping, he decide to ensure a means to his rebirth in case he dies as he feels he is a target. He finds the cutest maiden of all and implants into her seed. But, that little maiden has potential to be walking god in certain universe. Let's see what that maiden does in my, no our story.

*Szayel player ensures rebirth.

*​ _​_
_​


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2011)

well we know awesome wasn't mafia :/


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 10, 2011)

Perhaps I wasn't paying close attention, but why did you guys know Awesome was going to be targeted? Because sarun said "awful"?


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

mafia totally killed their own


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2011)

sarun can you update the player list?


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

Sarun's write-ups are so hard to read.

Also, didn't people say JTG was gonna kill him?


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2011)

Go back and read the thread. It's obvious who mafia is now. I highly suggest it.
/dead.


----------



## Olivia (May 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Perhaps I wasn't paying close attention, but why did you guys know Awesome was going to be targeted? Because sarun said "awful"?



I was wondering the same thing honestly.


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> sarun can you update the player list?


thanks for reminding me. i totally forgot.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 10, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> sarun said awful. awesome died.



James made a joke out of it LB.


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> mafia totally killed their own



well that wouldn't be surprising actually


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2011)

well it seems that chaos is zombie resident evil. he can only be lynched then? :/ 

oh and lb is szayel.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, I really doubt that. :/


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Yeah, I really doubt that. :/



lb you should just tell us who your godfather is  

although yeah that's probably against the spirit of the game. but you wouldn't mind right?


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

kehehehehe
who's abilities should be switched?


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

the thing is you lynch godfather or mafia kills vigilante now, nobody gets to play godfather or vigilante latter.

remember town today, possibly mafia tomorrow. vice-versa.:33


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

We'll leave that up to chance. Lets lynch the godfather.

Actually wait for the next phase to do that. Lets get rid of this crazy dude first (Chaos)

Next phase, when I'm not godfather, I'm calling him out.


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2011)

so it's chaos then?  

i'd ask vigi to kill lb but then her role will be reborn anyway :/


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

remember (i admit that i didn't tell u before), abilites of some roles carries on through future to you or some other target while some roles would only benefit player or the target during that night and day.


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> *We'll leave that up to chance*. Lets lynch the godfather.
> 
> Actually wait for the next phase to do that. Lets get rid of this crazy dude first (Chaos)
> 
> Next phase, when I'm not godfather, I'm calling him out.


that's (one of) the spirit of game.


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> remember (i admit that i didn't tell u before), abilites of some roles carries on through future to you or some other target while some roles would only benefit player or the target during that night and day.



Can you rephrase this, I have no idea what you said.


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

i might be mafia later on 
i'll just sit tight and cause havoc over night


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Can you rephrase this, I have no idea what you said.


what i meant that there are few roles (maybe 1, maybe 24) in the game that would give the player that use that role an opportunity to survive danger even after that role has expired.

I revealed too much anyway.


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

Okay. Would we already know this if it pertained to our role, or is it a hidden role that you haven't even mentioned yet.


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert!
*
Edit: Hold on, I probably went ahead of myself.


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Okay. Would we already know this if it pertained to our role, or is it a hidden role that you haven't even mentioned yet.


u would know.


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

Alright. So all my awesome abilities will not be carried on with me.

What a drag.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 10, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> lb you should just tell us who your godfather is
> 
> although yeah that's probably against the spirit of the game. but you wouldn't mind right?



Yeah, I am Syazel. But I'm not going to reveal anyone.

This is beneficial for town, actually. Since I'm not going to be mafia (in all likelihood) next phase, it'll be harder to kill me when I have a pro-town role. Leave me be.


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Alright. So all my awesome abilities will not be carried on with me.
> 
> What a drag.



there are more awesome abilities out there. with names and roles that you won't normally expect.


----------



## Awesome (May 10, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Alright. So all my awesome abilities will not be carried on with me.
> 
> What a drag.



How punny      .


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2011)

oh but you are lb  don't worry i don't think you're getting lynched this time.

welp ninja'd by szayel herself


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, I totally gave up that ruse.


----------



## Olivia (May 10, 2011)

Szayel was one of my favorite Espada, so I'm jealous. 

Oh well.


----------



## Friday (May 10, 2011)

Wait, so Szyael is bulletproof and unlynchable? I don't understand that things role.


----------



## aiyanah (May 10, 2011)

another action?
inb4 i die :/


----------



## Jαmes (May 10, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Wait, so Szyael is bulletproof and unlynchable? I don't understand that things role.



i think szayel role can be killed but at this point, he will be reborn on that target lb chose. i think he's lynchable though.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 10, 2011)

I am indeed lynchable.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 10, 2011)

....whats wrong with me. I miss a chance to lynch LB and now she has an extra life. hm....such a sad day...


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

next action would end up with lot of hair pulling.

and probably change the complexion of the game so far.

what happened, what is happening and what is going to happen, nothing will be certain after this coming action.


----------



## Sarun (May 10, 2011)

Updated the player list before this mega action. tell me if there is any more details need to be added to that post (#3). I'll consider it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 10, 2011)

You have my full attention with what you said sarun....most interesting.


----------



## Olivia (May 11, 2011)

Why, does a mafia have an ability so no more write ups can be made?!


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

inb4 i'm dead. :/


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

this is a long write-up because past outcomes are affected and so,......


----------



## Chibason (May 11, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> this is a long write-up because *past outcomes are affected* and so,......



:S


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

We trollin (Straight up trollin)
We trollin (Straight up trollin)
North side im trollin
South side im trollin
East side im trollin
West Side im trollin

Im trollin like 305 with amazing spammin
My initials say it all theres no need to flammin
LD
RP
MD
So troll
See my out on trollin Bleach
Trollin life out of reach

*The Tooth Troll Fairy has appeared.*
*


With his reversing mirror.



Everything that happened, is happening and will happen be reversed. The actor and target will be reversed. The action will be reversed. People can use abilities they don't have thanks to this trollsday device.

This write-up will center of all and what comes before and after this until the end of Night 1 will be affected.

Let's now go back to beginning and reverse things!

Write-up 1:
Rather than WAD [Town - Village Fool] use skitzo protect on Wade Barrett[Unknown - Nexus].
Wade will use Master of All Trades' (opposite of Skitzo) kill on WAD.
Namsopp gets no protection now.

**WhatADrag*
*Village Fool - Skitzo/Lightning Rod
[Skitzo]**
Needs to randomly do an action (kill, protect or roleblock ? mod rng?s) against a target each phase.**
[Lightning Rod]**
33% likely that any nexus hit actions get redirected to this role.* 



*Write-up 2:
Rather than Namsopp hiding behind Szayel, Szayel puts Namsopp in front of him as shield against any attacks.



Write-up 3:
Null and vois as Village Fool died. It would be universe piercing if there is an attempt to reverse with a totally dead player involved.
However, Doctor Money in the Bank [Mr MITB] can at least claim he didn't kill an innocent. Which means.....



Write-up 4:
Izaya gets no kill.



Write-up 5:
Instead of Mio-WAD [Independent - Serial Killer] killing [Resident Evil - Mafia Hitman/Zombie], Resident Evil protects Mio-WAD.
That means no death of The Artist.



Write-up 6:
Rather than Resident Evil kill Namsopp, Namsopp protects Resident Evil. Oh, such a role reversal for the coward.
Rather than [IKILLU - Hitman] killing Awesome and [Uchiha - Janitor] janitoring that kill,
Awesome body guards [IKILLU] and investigates the player identity of [Uchiha]
And instead of [Szayel] planting seed in his target to ensure his rebirth, his target (the maiden) claws out his heart. Szayel's current player will die if his target player (his lifekeeper) ever dies or is lynched



****I warned that this ability is potentially game breaker.***
Sorry, victims.


***Meanwhile TrollFairy finds Sarun thanks to this godly trollness***

Troll Fairy: Gurarararara. Perfect.
Sarun: I hope you are elated.
Troll Fairy: Truly, I should replace you as Troll King.
Sarun: you didn't find my secret. It's in one piece.
Troll Fairy: Don't care. I troll all of them. I wanna see the look on their face.
Sarun: And yours too.
Troll Fairy: Nani?
Sarun: You trolled yourself.
Troll Fairy: ?
: 
Sarun: 


*Troll Fairy utilized Prayer on Virus to give Virus a day kill. But under influence of Reversing Mirror, Virus instead cursed Troll Fairy thus removing reversing mirror. Troll Fairy trolled.

So, thankfully for rest o Day 1 and Night 1, actions won't be affected by Reversing Mirror anymore.*

* Troll Fairy - Town - Troll Card/Prayer*

*[Troll Card]*

*Access to a troll ability each phase which stays in effect for that phase and the next phase.*

*[Prayer]*

*Prays for a target each day. Target gets a kill (additional if they already have one).*


*
*
*
*
*Virus - (unknown)
*
​​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2011)

So we went back in time, and I got killed again anyways?

Fucking fate.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 11, 2011)

Is my life keeper the person I targeted?


----------



## Chibason (May 11, 2011)

​

A fine troll you are, Sarun of the Uchiha


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2011)

WHAT!? hahahahhahaha


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

Chiba,inspired by myself in Lifemaker's Grist game.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Is my life keeper the person I targeted?


Szayel's lifekeeper was the person he put his seed onto.


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> So we went back in time, and I got killed again anyways?
> 
> Fucking fate.


got killed sooner than prevous but that wouldn't allow the unknown Izaya to have a kill in the day.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 11, 2011)

And is there a way to reverse the situation? As in remove the heart from the maiden's possession and not have this lingering death threat over said player's head?


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> And is there a way to reverse the situation? As in remove the heart from the maiden's possession and not have this lingering death threat over said player's head?


nope.
Both Szayel and Uchiha of the mafia got pretty much wrecked thanks to Troll ability.

Pray that wither Troll Fairy gets mechanism that erases previous trolls.



Seems that write-up helped nobody, not WAd who died sooner, not IZaya who lost his kill, not Uchiha who is now exposed, not Szayel who is in mercy of someone else, not The Troll Fairy himself who got trolled.

Promise next mechanism would be more fun.


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

lol trollfairy is not exempted from his own troll


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 11, 2011)

I doubt the person I targeted would have any hostile intentions for me; on the contrary, I chose them because they're not likely to die.


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> lol trollfairy is not exempted from his own troll


i was minute that there worried and wondered whether I have to troll the that write-ups itself.

What he is trolled for is affects him little, it's that the idea struck me that troll fairy himself could be trolled.

Lulz indeed. Troll Fairy is one role I wish to see not die soon.


----------



## Chaos (May 11, 2011)

Wait. Waaaaaaaaaait.

This means I am no zombie.

Which means...

Even if I'm lynched, I'm still alive


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

I don't who/can't tell zombie is but Resident's Evil's Zombie mechanism hasn't been explained yet in write-ups. Right now, Resident Evil is fully alive after Troll Fairy' reversing mirror.


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

well since the reversing mirror is gone, lynches won't be trolled, assuming they were trollable  

let's let this chaos lynch go through


----------



## Chaos (May 11, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> well since the reversing mirror is gone, lynches won't be trolled, assuming they were trollable
> 
> let's let this chaos lynch go through



Yea, lynch me. Have a random townie die again and have me survive the thing either way.

Hell yeaa.


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2011)

So does this mean I get another kill to use?


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

a lynch isn't an attack though


----------



## Chaos (May 11, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> So does this mean I get another kill to use?



Nope. Your action's been reversed, but it's still used.

The more interesting question is, will *my* kill now go through? Since I wasn't prevented from doing it, I think it should.

Even though I couldn't choose my own target.


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2011)

Well if you're back to being your regular self and you have day Vigi abilities, then go ahead. Although I don't see why you wouldnt take this opportunity to kill mafia.


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

I forget about one kill. Well, check that old write-up again. I'll repost it anyway.


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

there u go.




sarun uchiha said:


> We trollin (Straight up trollin)
> We trollin (Straight up trollin)
> North side im trollin
> South side im trollin
> ...


----------



## Chaos (May 11, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Well if you're back to being your regular self and you have day Vigi abilities, then go ahead. Although I don't see why you wouldnt take this opportunity to kill mafia.



I'm not a traitor like you 

Oh, James, you little survivor you.


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2011)

Oh Chaos.. I'll get the mafia on your ass once this day is over!!!! and if I become mafia.

But that's after I kill the godfather myself 

watch Sarun troll me and make me the godfather.


----------



## Chaos (May 11, 2011)

/inb4nexusnextphase


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

my wish is to survive this day phase


----------



## Fear (May 11, 2011)

What the hell.


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert!
*
few more.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2011)

Oh Lord. What more trolls are to come?


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

i think this is as far as i go


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

*Day Action
*









*Hero strikes demoralized Mafia!


*The hero wisely waited out the passing of Troll Reversing Mirror.
Then, he mad his move.

Mafia was in jitters from the trolling of Troll Fairy on them. Their one member exposed, one member's life in another's hands,many members are close to being completely exposed, things could not get any worse until....

[Hero]: Look what i have found.
[Uchiha]: I survived the troll, do you think you can take me down?
[Hero]: I wasn't here for you.

Virus looked past him, he saw his comrade on the floor. He couldn't understand what happened. How did [Assassin] get killed? Was it the [Uchiha]? And why is talking to [Hero] when moments ago he and [Assassin] was in the hideout drinking with rest of scums. Then, it hit him.....

He was so wasted. The bartender kicked them out of the bar. Assassin was his designated escorter. No, he was his friend. One True Friend.
 Assassin always had his back. It seemed just yesterday that he and Assassin committed the 1st hit.

But there weren't alone. They were accompanied by that coward Namsopp. Namsopp is supposedly protecting IKILLU. He didn't trust Namsopp. After all, he is no part of mafia. Their commotion attracted an enemy. Alas, it is none other the Hero himself.

*Namsopp uses Escape Artist abilities to escape from the attack thus leaving the person he should protect in open.*

Hero kills IKILLU in front of IKILLU. IKILLU was devastated and stunned to shock at his comrade death.

He couldn't do anything to save his comrade. He had no weapons and in no shape to use them. He lost his comrade. He was exposed. He don't what to do.

[Hero] unfortunately was limited to one kill. But, hopefully, he will come across Uchiha if the "investigator" reveals him.

*[Hero - Vigilante] kills JTG** [Mafia Assassin/Unreliable Ballot].*

Meanwhile the doctor is wishing he did made protection sooner. And at right target.
But glad, he didn't do before the trollsday scenario.


*[Namsopp]
* *[Coward]*
*Hides behind one target each night phase.*

*[Escape Artist]*
*If his target dies, he has one chance of escaping one killing action.*



*JTG** [IKILLU - Mafia Assassin/Unreliable Ballot]*
 [Assassin]
  Kills one target on either day or night phase.

  [Unreliable Ballot]
  His votes are randomly counted as negative vote, self-vote, null vote or double vote.


*[Hero - Vigilante]
*  [Vigilante]
  Kills a target each day and night.


1st official mafia role to fall.
​


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

that's it for today. If I have missed ur actions, please re-PM me. SOrry.

But I think I got all covered.


And, I think there are lot who have yet to use their ability. If it is required, do so. Otherwise u can hold it.


day phase would end in approximately 7 hours and 15 mins or few hours after that (if i'm out of home).

plenty of time to PM me ur action, post and vote.


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

lol good work vigi applause is in order  

sarun will resident evil be lynched without returning as zombie? :33


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

if this was a open role game, i would give a definite answer.

how about, maybe or maybe not.

and i did say that Zombie mechanism is not fully explained last page.


u all are welcome to try.


Besides, mafia would enjoy this uncertainty. they were trolled pretty bad by troll fairy.


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2011)

That was an amazing troll. I've never seen a space-time bending troll to that extent. I take it as I'm not dead anymore as well. :33

*[vote lynch Raven Rider]*

Die, Janitor.


----------



## Marco (May 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> That was an amazing troll. I've never seen a space-time bending troll to that extent. I take it as I'm not dead anymore as well. :33
> 
> *[vote lynch Raven Rider]*
> 
> Die, Janitor.



*[VOTE LYNCH Raven Rider]*

This seems legit.

Also, WAD. I have a gift for you.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 11, 2011)

Guys don't vote me


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

productivity is gold :33

*[vote lynch raven rider]*


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

sorry raven 
*[change vote lynch raven rider]*


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH RAVEN RIDER]*

although I dont understand why not lynching chaos will indefinitely kill him.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 11, 2011)

Look's like Raven it is.

*[Vote Lynch Raven Rider]*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 11, 2011)

Well shit. 

I did want to do more in this game, but I currently have 90% of my attention on modding my own game. So getting day 1'd here is actually a good thing for me.

Thanks, Vigi!
/dead


----------



## Sphyer (May 11, 2011)

I'm gonna vote for Raven Rider I think.


----------



## Jeroen (May 11, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH RAVEN RIDER]*.
I'm confused as fuck lol...


----------



## Sphyer (May 11, 2011)

Then again, I'm not so sure


----------



## Raven Rider (May 11, 2011)

Even you Onee-chan?


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

you're the janitor. we can't have that  

also we don't know for sure if chaos' role can be lynched. we'll deal with that later on.


----------



## Chibason (May 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Raven Rider]*


----------



## Dei (May 11, 2011)

*[Vote lynch RavenRider]*
I finnaly catched up.


----------



## Sajin (May 11, 2011)

*[Vote change lynch Raven Rider]*


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> you're the janitor. we can't have that
> 
> also we don't know for sure if chaos' role can be lynched. we'll deal with that later on.



So you're the godfather 

Mafia besides Chaos, next phase, tell us if the hitman role can be lynched!


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> So you're the godfather
> 
> Mafia besides Chaos, next phase, tell us if the hitman role can be lynched!



nope. but wormo said raven rider was the janitor. :33 

chaos already knows who i am.


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2011)

Are you bulletproof in any way?


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

I just woke up. I'm giving (or might give) 2 hour mercy to get all the actions in before closing the dy phase.

mainly because, i have to read the entire thread and not the vote count and post requirement.

plus there are some actions that pending,


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert

nobody goes down without fighting or smh.
*


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

*Day Action

 Awesome Act!*

The Troll fairy had given Awesome one more chance. He know he is protecting a mafia but he is given chance to investigate some in this game. Not just investigate, but actually the name of mafiaso.

Mafia Assassin laid dead on the pavilion. Hero's bullets gazing right through his head onto upper cranium in his brain. Blood was flowing out effortlessly from the body. A man sat next to him weeping. He don't know what to do. He lost a comrade right in front with him doing nothing.












Awesome inched froward from the shaft that he was hiding. He saw the face of the man in the shadows.

*Awesome finds who [Uchiha] is.*

Awesome leaves the tearful mafia to tell the town rest of the news. To form a mod to lynch that mob. He felt so awesome!

[Uchiha] wasn't along for long after Awesome left. Resident Evil, currently not a zombie, appeared.

[Resident evil]: You weeping. It's mafia way to kill and be killed.
[Uchiha]: He shed some tears for you too. And I'm next to the grave.
[Resident Evil]: I'm glad town is scared to lynch me. Kuahahahah.
[Uchiha]:  I am not just a janitor you know.
[Resident Evil]: It's a risk. You might just be a Hitman, not the ability you covet.
[Uchiha]: Worth the risk. I wanted to be Hitman before but now the other also interests.
[Resident Evil]: Come at me, bro.
[Uchiha]: 

​
*[Uchiha] uses his Copy Cat ability to randomly copy one of [Resident Evil's] ability. The dice rolled and revealed the ability he copied as [Zombie].



**Resident Evil - Hitman**/Zombie*
*[Hitman]
Kills his target day or night.
Kills one target on either day or night phase.
[Zombie]* *If killed or lynched, turns into unkillable zombie that kills a random townie each phase.*

*
Uchiha
[Janitor]
Burns away the role and innocence of any mafia kills.
* *[Copy Cat]*
*Copies a random ability of the target.*
*[Zombie]*
*If killed or lynched, turns into unkillable zombie that kills a random townie each phase.*​


----------



## Dei (May 11, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Day Action
> Awesome Act!
> 
> The Troll fairy had given Awesome one more chance. He know he is protecting a mafia but he is given chance to investigate some in this game. Not just investigate, but actually the name of mafiaso.
> ...



The Uchiha role is haxed wouldn't mind getting it


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> The Uchiha role is haxed wouldn't mind getting it


It was above Troll Fairy level of hax (with Tsukiyomi) before the final draft.
Almost the Naruto manga levels.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 11, 2011)

lol Uchiha.


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert


somebody is coming back.
*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 11, 2011)

Hey WAD               .


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2011)

How about I take care of uchiha. Awesome let me know who he is. Or we can lynch uchiha and I take care of raven.


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2011)

Uchiha is OP as expected. And you know who he is, St. Lucifer.


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

*Day Action
*​*
Passion of the Saint!*

The Town is on ascendancy. mafia got f#$^ed by the [Troll Fairy]. Lost their their kills and around 3 of them have been revealed under various mechanisms. Just when they thought they can scare away town with [Uchiha] copy catting Zombie role, the most innocent man in village had other ideas.

Praying and fasting in town church, sweating blood, this saint of a man decide to bring back another innocent back to life.












[True Saint] walks to coffin and said: "Fool, Fool, FOOL!"
WhatADrag: "Yes, my lord."
[True Saint]: I am giving you one more chance at life. Wise up. Man up."
WhatADrag: But, my liege, mafia knows who I am surely, I'll be killed soon.
[True Saint]: I impart my full blessing. You (the player) will immune from death rest of today and tomorrow. Don't mess up this chance.
WhatADrag: Thank you, my lord. I give my word that I will not town anymore, I will scum hunt to protect the town and kill her enemies.
[True Saint]: Do not disappoint me.
WhatADrag: 
[True Saint]: What's that look.
WhatADrag: Saint, do you know how your ability works?
[True Saint]: I resurrect one dead player and they are given one random dea.....
WhatADrag: 
[True Saint]: Wait, a min...it can't be....don't tell me....
WhatADrag: 
[TrueSaint]: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
WhatAdrag:  Guess, I'm red and immune.

*[True Saint] resurrects WhatADrag. WhatADrag randomly got role of [IKILLU]. WhatADrag is immune from any actions for rest of day and night.*
*


True Saint
* *[Reviver]*
*Revives one dead player each day phase who will be given random dead role.*






*IKILLU - Mafia Assassin/Unreliable Ballot/Day 1 and Night 1 Immune
  [Assassin]
   Kills one target on either day or night phase.
   [Unreliable Ballot]
   His votes are randomly counted as negative vote, self-vote, null vote or double vote.*


*Mafia getting back into the game.*​


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2011)

Sarun, this is obviously a troll game. Don't lie


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2011)

I'm back.

Now who to kill? 

Also who are my mafia cohorts, sarun?


----------



## Marco (May 11, 2011)

I was expecting that.


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2011)

You'll probably be town next phase, WAD. Don't do anything drastic.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 11, 2011)

I called it first.


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Sarun, this is obviously a troll game. Don't lie


I didn't design it ot be that way.


Awesome said:


> You'll probably be town next phase, WAD. Don't do anything drastic.


Day Phase is not over yet. Mainly because I have to share my comp and I still have some actions left to do.


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I called it first.


but did u expect to this way?

neither did i until i checked who all are dead. then i rng'd and rng gods decide to play troll.


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2011)

So the RNG gods deemed me worthy?


----------



## Marco (May 11, 2011)

I was pretty sure WAD would be resurrected as mafia.


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> So the RNG gods deemed me worthy?


RNG gods have been wrecking havoc since i decided to rng the roles. Once this game is over, I'll reveal who got which roles on day 1. some of them are freaking unbelievable.


Marco said:


> I was pretty sure WAD would be resurrected as mafia.


oh, u sly.


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert


it's not over yet. not in slightest. nobody, even me is probably safe from troll gods who seemed to have hijacked this game.
*


----------



## Dei (May 11, 2011)

Oh god they just keep comming


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

*Day Action

Art is Blast* 



The Artist was in a bad mood. He was sleeping when the zombie mauled him to death. He was meeting Da Vinci up in ART heaven when Troll Fairy pulled him back to the living realm. He has one pestering fangirl who is following the player. His hands are restless. He needs....

as Art. An ultimate art. One that captures the beauty of the moment. One that is better seen than explained by sarun's write-up.

He saw a target below. He was in clouds. The target was lowly human. He didn't care about the target's loyalty. Who cares, when you are town one day and someone else tomorrow. Only thing he saw was that his target had cold eyes. The cold eyes of a man who just killed. The one without remorse. He also sees the smirk of triumph on his target's face. This man don't get it!

He needs to understand what it feels like to die. He needs to understand what it means to kill. Kill artistically.

The Artist searched his satchel for his handy C2's. What, it's not there.

[The Artist]: What the F....

The Artist senses someone behind him.

​
[Avatar]: Hold there, young padawan! I can't let you do anything today. Fear not, I will protect you too.
[The Artist]: Youuuuuuuuuu!!!
[Avatar]: Don't be surprised. This is for your good.
[The Artist]: But Art requires me....
[Avatar]: I understand, however I still cannot let you do the kill. Your bomb puts town in danger. Allow me.

Avatar produced firey hot flames and sent down to the unsuspecting man down below.

[Avatar]: You are cold murderer!

The fire burnt through the heart of the target.

​
[Hero]: But why? who? The b@$%#^d. I killed a mafia, you ungrateful townies.












*[The Artist] tires to kill the Fear [Hero - Vigilante] but [Avatar - Master of All Trades] roleblocked and protected [The Artist]. However, [Avatar - Master of All Trades] killed [Hero - Vigilante] in turn.



* *{Avatar - Master of Elements*}

*[Master of Elements]*

*Can kill, roleblock and protect each phase.*











*Fear {Hero - Vigilante/Determinator*}

*[Vigilante]*
*Kills a target each day and night.*

*[Determinator]*
*His vigilante ability bypasses any Nexus.*
​


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert


Last action set in motion another set of actions.
*


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

*Day Action*

* Again!*












​*[Izaya]*: Curse that Troll Fairy. I had already planned to make a kill before that wretched role took it away.

***[Avatar] (townie) kills Fear [Hero] (townie).
*
[Izaya]*: Well, they didn't disappoint again.


"When townies gonna town,
whatchya' gonna do!"


*[Izaya] gains a kill. Anytime town kills or lynches another town, Izaya gets a kill. Good luck again, townies.*


Reveal:

*Izaya (unknown)
[Town gonna Town]
**Anytime town kills or lynches another townie, Izaya gets a kill.*


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert


Might need to delete some incoming action posts in future.
*


----------



## Fear (May 11, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2011)

I wonder who my team will tell me to kill


----------



## Fear (May 11, 2011)

If only I survived until the night.

Ungrateful townies indeed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2011)

I chose someone to kill 

Call it justice.


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

*Day Action!

So Independent yet feels so Town!*


(This is my fav image to sue so far. Using it thrice so far.)

[Izaya]:  I can't wait. I better kill my target.

***Meanwhile in deranged Mafia HQ (local bar)***

[?One who could be British Bond Villain?]: Simmer down, simmer down. Status report, Szayel.
[Szayel]: We were trolled hard by the Reversing Mirror. [Resident Evil] and [IKILLU] lost their chance to kill. [Uchiha] was exposed. And original [IKILLU] died.
[Uchiha]: But things aren't all bad. I got Zombie abilities from Resident Evil. And we got new [IKILLU].
New [IKILLU]: 
[Resident Evil]: Was Namsopp supposed to protect the original?
[Szayel]: Namsopp is an escape artist apparently. He escaped from his duty. It also means, he used both cowardice and escape artist for today.
[?One who could be British Bond Villain?]: Alright fellows, lets move bases. It seems people are suspicious of our [?Parasite?].
[Szayel]: You guys go ahead. I believe my lifekeeper would show up here anytime.

***Szayel remains while rest of mafiaso went for pub that has blazt zone for WWE PPV's.***

[Szayel]: Why is she late?
[Izaya]: Looking for someone?
[Szayel}: You....

***Bang***
*
[Izaya] kills LegendaryBeauty [Szayel] cold blooded in the bar.** Since Szayel player was prevented by Reversing Mirror the use his of the role's Rebirth ability, Szayel player is dead.

This means the person Szayel has been protecting is no more protected.
* 


> @JG and LB
> Please look forward to getting revived or replacing someone.
















*Legendary Beauty {Szayel Aporro Granz - **Mafia Doctor/Phoenix**}
* *[Mafia Doctor]*
*Protects one member of mafia each phase.*

*[Rebirth]*
*Puts a seed in a target. If the player is killed under any future role, target dies in his or her place.*



*[Izaya]
**[Town gonna Town]
**Anytime town kills or lynches another townie, Izaya gets a kill.*​


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

One thing i didn't address earlier (about Namsopp):



sarun uchiha said:


> *Day Action
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert


Who comes in top in Day 1. Find out as Day 1 near its end.
*


----------



## EnterTheTao (May 11, 2011)

*[vote no lynch]*

I know it's terrible, but I have to get a vote in and this is almost over. dunno if I can catch up in time.


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2011)

*[change vote lynch WAD]*

Not because of you, but because of your role. He's confirmed mafia right now, and even though he is a big help to town and could be next phase, his role is dangerous.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2011)

I'm immune and shit bro


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

*Day 1

I KILL U!* 



[IKILLU]: I say I KILL YOU and you and you and you and you and you.
[?Before Life and Virtual?]: I'm in you team.
[IKILLU]: I see u no much talking in our lair.
[Uchiha]: I didn't realize you were part of our time. I nearly let [IKILLU] kill you.
[?Potential British Bond Villain?}: How about some townie who we already know?
[IKILLU]: The I kill the Artist.
[Uchiha]: Wait...........

[IKILLU] didn't wait. He rushed out to the clouds, pierching heavens and found The Artist. Charging his lazors, he pointed the gun straight at The Artist's heart.
The Artist smirked.

[IKILLU]: Any last words.
[The Artist]: You lost your touch.
[IKILLU]: 
[The Artist]: 

[IKILLU] pulled was gonna pull trigger but before he could so, he and his underpants were blown away by [Avatar] who was protecting The Artist].












​
*[IKILLU] fails to kill [The Artist] thanks [Avatar's] protection.*​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2011)

And Sphyer one-ups me again


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *[change vote lynch WAD]*
> 
> Not because of you, but because of your role. He's confirmed mafia right now, and even though he is a big help to town and could be next phase, his role is dangerous.


WAD is totally immune for today and tonight, bro cuz i don't want revive ability to go to waste.


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2011)

Okay then. 

*[change vote lynch James]*

I have no leads right now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch James]*


----------



## Sajin (May 11, 2011)

...Isn't WAD confirmed mafia?

*[Change vote lynch WhatADrag]*

/in before I missed something

Edit: Yeah, I did.


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

BTW, I'll close the day phase in 1 hr and 20 mins (7 PM US EST).

I'm doing vote count.


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2011)

Lynch James everybody. 

And I suspect you're done killing now, WAD? Want to go back into town mode instead of insanity-driven mafia mode


----------



## Raven Rider (May 11, 2011)

Why are you guys changing votes now. I'm just a Janitor of course.


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2011)

OP piece of shit 
I would have killed you too.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2011)

Awesome said:


> And I suspect you're done killing now, WAD? Want to go back into town mode instead of insanity-driven mafia mode





> Lynch James everybody.



Sounds good to me


----------



## Sphyer (May 11, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> And Sphyer one-ups me again





*[Vote Lynch WhataDrag]*

I forget if he's immune to lynches.


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2011)

He is, Sphyer. And is James confirmed town? I'm not sure if WAD is in town mode or not.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 11, 2011)

Why not lynch James and figure it out.


----------



## Sphyer (May 11, 2011)

I'll just got with my guess and say

*[Change Vote Lynch VastLorDae]*


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

Players in bold yet to vote.



Aiyanah > Blaze > St. Luci > Azn > shin > Chaos > Tia > Raven
AznKuchikiChick > Blaze > WAD > Chaos
Aweome > Marco > Chaos > Raven > WAD > James
*Blaze
**Chaos*
Chiba > Azn > Awesome > Azn > Raven
Deiboom > Azn > Raven
EnterTheTao > ETTJames > ETT > Chaos > Chaos > Raven
Marco > LB > LB > Raven
Platinum > Sajin
Princess Ivy > Marco
R o f l c o p t e r > Chiba > Raven
Raven Rider> RavenSajin > Platinum > Chaos > aiy > WAD > Raven
*Shark Skin
*Shin-Zangetsu > Chaos > St. Luci > Raven
Sphyer > WAD > VLD
St. Lucifer > Azn > Chaos > Raven
Tia Halibel > Blaze > Tia > Chaos > Chaos
VastoLorDae > Ivy
WhatADrag > Azn > Chaos > Azn > Sajin > James


JTG > Awesome > Chaos
LegendaryBeauty > Marco
*Fear*



Raven – 10
Chaos – 2
James – 2
ETT – 1
Sajin – 1
Marco – 1
VLD – 1
Ivy – 1


If i made a mistake or missed u vote, PM/VM me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> I'll just got with my guess and say
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch VastLorDae]*



This is the best course of action


----------



## Raven Rider (May 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch Raven] *


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

1 hours or so left int he phase. if u have any actions, send them in, if u have to vote, vote.


----------



## Olivia (May 11, 2011)

After catching up I can say:

*[Change Lynch Vote Raven]*


----------



## Awesome (May 11, 2011)

He's unlynchable


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2011)

So I'm assuming there are like 2-3 night actions since there have been at least 20 day phase updates.


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH CHAOS]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2011)

My action can be performed again at night


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2011)

Weren't you the lightning rod? This game is very confusing.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 11, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Weren't you the lightning rod? This game is very confusing.



Got killed and revived.

But this time he joined the dark side.


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2011)

He was revived as a killer? How does that even make sense D:

So if I am lynched and revived, would I be an unlynchable, or just not bulletproof, and a day + night doctor?

For which side though, I'm independent..


----------



## Raven Rider (May 11, 2011)

He got someone else's dead role. 

You would have immunity for a whole day and night phase till your role was switched again.

Look back and see for yourself.


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2011)

I see. 

Hey Sarun, I just have a request. If you could update the dead players list and also make the roles more easier to read. I have ADHD so I can't focus if everything is one color that isn't black. I have to skim through it and it's impossible to read (I'm serious). And change the font.. Pretty please


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2011)

Also, how do we get rid of Zombies? Are they vengeful jesters? Is our goal to become a zombie and get attacked. Seems like mafia has to win this since there are two zombies.


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

lol how many actions are there?


----------



## Chibason (May 11, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol how many actions are there?



By my calculations, 47 per phase...which doubles each phase.


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

sarun is gonna be drained at the end of this game


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

i lived  and lb died


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 11, 2011)

I'm dead?  Shows how much attention I was paying.


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

WAD, Assassin ability has only 1 kill. Enjoy ur immunity and/or do faction kill.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2011)

Faction kill it is then.

My choice.


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

lol looks like i'm gonna die


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

I was helping my parents move a cupboard to basement. but that cupboard got stuck in the basement stairs. it took ages to move that cupboard back upstairs.



St. Lucifer said:


> So I'm assuming there are like 2-3 night actions since there have been at least 20 day phase updates.



Some roles can have multiple actions per phases.



WhatADrag said:


> My action can be performed again at night


nope.


St. Lucifer said:


> He was revived as a killer? How does that even make sense D:
> 
> So if I am lynched and revived, would I be an unlynchable, or just not bulletproof, and a day + night doctor?
> 
> For which side though, I'm independent..


Reviver revives the player. The player gets one random role which was dead. When WAD, was revived, there were 2 dead roles available. Mafia assassin and his old role. rng chose mafia.


> St. Lucifer said:
> 
> 
> > I see.
> ...


I'll recolor everything. i need lot of updating to do. i was so far just concerned about getting the actions.

zombies may be unkillable but they can be eliminated from game. it's the one of the usual ways to get rid of someone in the game. i just don't want to spell it. but it's very obvious when i say un*kill*able.

and for record, there are no zombies in the game atm as Troll Fairy reversed some stuff.


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

Aiyanah > Blaze > St. Luci > Azn > shin > Chaos > Tia > Raven
AznKuchikiChick > Blaze > WAD > Chaos
Aweome > Marco > Chaos > Raven > WAD > James
*Blaze
**Chaos*
Chiba > Azn > Awesome > Azn > Raven
Deiboom > Azn > Raven
EnterTheTao > ETTJames > ETT > Chaos > Chaos > Raven
Marco > LB > LB > Raven
Platinum > Sajin
Princess Ivy > Marco
R o f l c o p t e r > Chiba > Raven
Raven Rider> RavenSajin > Platinum > Chaos > aiy > WAD > Raven
*Shark Skin
*Shin-Zangetsu > Chaos > St. Luci > Raven
Sphyer > WAD > VLD
St. Lucifer > Azn > Chaos > Raven > Chaos
Tia Halibel > Blaze > Tia > Chaos > Chaos > Raven
VastoLorDae > Ivy
WhatADrag > Azn > Chaos > Azn > Sajin > James


  JTG > Awesome > Chaos
LegendaryBeauty > Marco
*Fear*



Raven – 10
Chaos – 2
James – 2
ETT – 1
Sajin – 1
Marco – 1
VLD – 1
Ivy – 1

doing the final write-ups and ending phases soon.


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert


Guess there are some last minute actions.
*


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

who will be trolled in the end i wonder?


----------



## A. Waltz (May 11, 2011)

Yay new action sugoidesune


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

i'll bet it's me


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

Day Action

Don't kill me, bro!



Losing his kill didn't phase him. The fact that his former target didn't die faze him at all. He holds all the cards, or he thins. Town better not dare to kill or lynch him, right?

Mio-WAD sees his rival Izaya beating him to punch to be 1st Independent o kill. He was slightly grumbled.










​
[Mio-WAD]: I wonder whether if that role is same as mine? I need some scums to kill. And I am sure, they would be at.....

***Mafia in Mortuary***
[?Bond Nemesis?]: We have lost two comrades today.
[IKILLU]: And gained one.
[?BondNemesis?]: I haven't forgotten what happened before?
[IKILLU]: Past is past, we are comrades now.
[Uchiha]: I hear town is speculation on how to kill Zombies.
[Resident Evil]: It's no fun, really. You have no control You are really dead in soul, just you body running wild.
[Uchiha]: Still, you show up as alive in player list.
[Resident Evil]: If they figure it out, they cans till eliminate us totally from the game. And it's pretty obvious how.
[?Bond Nemesis?]: And you take one for team then. It saves other mafiasos from lynches. We scums live to victory another day.
[Resident Evil}: This place is getting depressing.
[?Bacteria Killer?]: Let's drink! Come on guys, ***Date Masumune voice*** Here we go, guys!"
[Uchiha]: 
[?Bond Nemesis?]: 

Mio-WAD sees mafia scums coming out of the mortuary together. He can't attack them when they are together. Though their faces are obscured, he figures town might know some.

[Mio-WAD]: Hey broad, you, yes you over there, I have a question to ask you.
[Brodus Clay]: I'm a guy.
[Mio-WAD]: Wait a minute fellow, I saw you before in that pub this afternoon. Why are still tagging me?
[Brodus Clay]: I have my reasons. Come let us get out of here. This is scum neighborhood in the town.
[Mio-WAD]: Why do you care about me?
[Brodus Clay]: I need some to care about.

Mio-WAD draws out his right hand in gun-like position.

[Mio-WAD]: I'm gonna kill you.
[Brodus Clay]: Don't kill me bro.

Without Brodus noticing, Mio-WAD had already drew a surgical knife in left hand. He is gonna hack this stalker to death. But...

Some is holding his left hand. Mio-WAD looks behind him and sees a.....

[Psycho].

[Psycho]: Don't kill your bodyguard, bro.
[Mio-WAD]: Who are you?
[Psycho]: Another one like him, maybe bit different.
[Brodus Clay]: I can't believe you tried to kill me, bro. How could you?
[Mio-WAD]: You fool, I need know protection!
[Psycho]: I am not just body guarding like him, I am also preventing you from shedding blood. Welcome to your jail, psychopath. My name is Psycho, your Jailkeeper.



*Mio-WAD tries to kill his bodyguard [Brodus Clay] but Mio-WAD's Jailkeeper [Psycho] stops Mio-WAD from killing.


Independent - Mio-WAD [Seriak Killer]
* *[Serial Killer]*
*Kills one target each day and night.*
*


Unknown - Brodus Clay [Bodyguard]
* *[Bodyguard]*
*Required to protect one target.*
*


Town - Psycho [Jailkeeper]
* *[Jailkeeper]*
*Won’t let his protected target to make any action.*​


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert


Which brave soul is thinking this is over?
*


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

:/
another one?
i'm just gonna go into hiding next day phase


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

lol luci they're trying to protect you left and right


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2011)

At least I didn't kill town.

Also, Jailkeeper, thanks so much for protecting me. I'm very honored. BUT I AM BULLETPROOF. And I'm obviously town by my strategies.


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

you can kill at night though so you have another go.


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2011)

Yeah but I had 2 go's today. Thank God I didn't listen to Chaos saying I couldn't kill.


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

wait is wad unkillable?


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2011)

WAD the player, or me?

We both are bulletproof, I believe.


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

good news is there are around 1-2 actions left, bad news, just lulz. I wonder how, if when or how this game would even end.


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> wait is wad unkillable?


you'll find out soon enough james


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> wait is wad unkillable?


WAD the player is just immune to any actions affecting him for today and night 1 since he was revived. from day 2 onwards, he becomes regular again.

reviver and rng can so troll this game if deaths pile up.


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

i meant wad the player. oh aiya :33 

and sarun where's that write-up that may potentially be the death of me? :33


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2011)

Wait how does the reviver work? How many players get revived? 

I'm such a lost boss.


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








i'm eating now but when i finish the write-up, u will see some modification of the above image in it.


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Wait how does the reviver work? How many players get revived?
> 
> I'm such a lost boss.


reviver revives 1 player each day. that player will get one of the dead roles - could be his former one or something else.


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2011)

Hey Sarun, what country are you from?


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Hey Sarun, what country are you from?


India but lives in US now.


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i meant wad the player. oh aiya :33
> 
> and sarun where's that write-up that may potentially be the death of me? :33


if wad is immune to all actions then i may have just wasted an action
oh well
if it goes through your abilities will be swapped with wad's
your allegiances will stay the same though


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2011)

goddamn sarun. I wish to suck your indian dick


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

sorry for the lateness of the write-up. my bro was using comp.:33


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

so where is this write-up? :33


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

it's coming. heavy Bleach stuff in there, man.


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

*Day Action

God is town!* 















*Spoiler*: _Background_ 




After spending 20,000 years imprisoned like a good boy, Aizen came out reformed. But Souls Society never trusted him anymore. Feeling shunned, Aizen decide to leave SS.

He met his former intellectual rival, Urahara and had some sake.

Aizen: There is nothing left for me to do in this verse anymore, my fellow. Feels like Tsukishima or Ginju or Soul King takes my former role.
Urahara: You mellowed.
Aizen: Being confined makes you rethink your priorities. I had enough of being god or raging against Soul King. It's time for me to settle down, knock a beautiful girl, start a family and live a good life. I feel being a common man would be good change of pace after being a shinigami, manipulator, god and in prison.
Urahara: You really changed. Well, i wouldn't stand in you way. If anything, I'll give you gigai and maybe find you a Masaki.
Aizen: That's not enough, bro.
Urahara: I'm ur bro, now.
Aizen: We were always bros in spirit, always, since you were in ur mama's womb.
Urahara: I wonder what kind of hell did you stay in to see you become this pussified.
Aizen: Let's drop that. Will you help me?
Urahara: I'm interested because I do feel somewhat sorry to see you fall this low.
Aizen: Then, get me away from this place. Not just SS or HM. I mean from this bleachverse.
Urahara: Why so drastic?
Aizen: So, you can do it?
Urahara: I can as I gained verse breaking levels among fandom after I outsmarted you.
Aizen: Don;'t brag.
Urahara: You sure?
Aizen: Positive.



Urahara takes Aizen to his toilet. He points at the toilet.



Urahara: See that!
Aizen: Ok.
Urahara: you go through that.
Aizen: WTF?
Urahara: That's where we flush out who don't belong. But in ur case, you are going out voluntarirly.
Aizen: Well, I change my mind.
Urahara: Ok, but you wanna take a peek.
Aizen: Why?
Urahara: There is something cool in it.



Aizen foolishly took a peek in Urahara's toilet. urahara kicks him from behind.

Aizen: WTH....
Urahara: Good luck, bro!:33







Aizen: Where am I?

He fell middle of market apparently in a town (or mafia led sham of a town). People were gathered around him. People were pointing at him and calling him freak. He felt embarrassed. Then, he realized that he is m'f'g Aizen. He felt rage inside his body. He realized his true calling was actually was to troll at people.

A girl asked him his name. He answered that he is Aizen Souske. Girl told him that it is no good name and sounds very threatening to town. Aizen didn't understand. The girl feeling sorry and thinking that he is bishie foreigner took him to her little cottage.

Aizen feeling the good will of the girl explained his situation. Girl find the incredulity of Aizen's story to be very cute. She fawned all over him. Aizen feeling bit awkward but her on spot and asked her about the town. She then gave a lengthy account of eternal struggle between Town and Mafias. Also explained actions of some cowardly survivors and legendary (and trolling) Independents.

Aizen asked which side the girl is on. Girl said she is not important even to be a role. Aizen asked girl which side hould he be on. Girl said even though he look kindah evil with hairdo, it would very interesting if he is town side. Therefore, Aizen decide to join Town and took the name [Town Aizen].

Aizen then decide to live happily ever after with that girl. And there were many little Aizens running around the town.

And sarun's execution changed everything, I mean everything.
[Town Aizen] was forced to be a role in Town Army.

Watching closely, he decide to make his move. But alas, it failed. Maybe he is not powerful. The girl, now his wife, therefore Mrs. AIzen (she is not playable character btw) consoled telling him that it is not his fault.

*[Town Aizen] tries to switch role of WhatADrag and James but it failed due to immunity on WhatADrag's thanks to his revival.*



*Town Aizen - Bus Driver/Bus Conductor*

[Bus driver]
Switches roles of two players.
​


----------



## Jαmes (May 11, 2011)

lol aiya it failed


----------



## aiyanah (May 11, 2011)

smh wad is immunes
imma grab a bulletproof role over night and switch wad with his target


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 11, 2011)

Let's do that aiyanah


----------



## Sarun (May 11, 2011)

Blaze and SharkSkin have to vote/post. I'll contact them over night and see if they want to continue playing.

If I missed their votes/posts, my early apologies.

Day End write-up next.


Edit: I hit 11k.


----------



## Sarun (May 12, 2011)

Day Phase End

Last STroll Before Dark!
 


The Lynch mob has formed!












 
​ Town had enough of the s@#t. It's time they take things into their hand.

[Psycho]: It's high time we stop towning and lynch confirm townie rather than leave confirmed to derping vigis and lynch one of us.
[Brodus Clay]: We have one confirmed. I believe he is called [Uchiha].
[Uchiha]: Hold on, bros, I think you are making no mistakes. You don't even which side [Brodus Clay] is one?
Awesome: Don't weasel out. I investigated you and confirmed your scummy a$$ after the Troll Fairy.
[Uchiha]: oh, I know I would be lynched but have you guys know the consequences of lynching me.
[The Artist]: zzzzzzzzzzzzz Are we seriously having a convo with a mafioso? Why isn't his head on my feet?
[Avatar]: Calm down, youngbie.
[The Artist]: Since when did you become my senior. I used to remember you fawn over my art.
[Avatar]: Since I was assigned this role. But once it's all over and done, we will get back to that.
[Town Aizen]: I think we are in haste.
[?Urahara?]: How uncharacteristic?
[Town Aizen]: You are in this game? Wait a minute, you not quite....

[Game Boss aka sarun]: Simmer down, simmer down.
Have you reached a verdict, townies?
[Resident Evil]: Hold it boss, remember you are part of his fandom.
[Uchiha]: Don't bother, I already copied your ability, remember.

[Namsopp]: Foolish town, why are you lynching unlynchables?
[Mio-WAD]: He is unlychable?
[Izaya]: Don't you read the write-ups?
[Mio-WAD]: Do I get anything if I kill Izaya?
[Izaya]: Same question here?
[Game Boss]: Nope.

[Troll Fairy]: No one notices that sarun is not dead after all?
[IKILLU]: It doesn't even amtter anymore. Ever since your troll, nothing is certain anymore. You do know that even I was killed not long ago. And look at me, not town and scum as hell.
Awesome: I am getting restless. I have been holding the guilitone ropes for a while. Bring the fiend in now.
[Psycho]: I prefer we hack him to death.
[The Artist]: Let's compromise with good old lynch where each person gets to kick him to crubs.
[Uchiha]: 

[Game Boss]: So, that is what town decided, good, let the most scummiest of town throw the 1st kick.

***All the townies rush to kick [Uchiha] to death. Some are drawing their katanas and revolvers.***

[Mio-WAd]: Wish, I was town.
[Namsopp]: You really think this would end well.
[Izaya]: Hopes [Uchiha] somehow turns town.
[Mio-WAD]: Want another kill?
[Game Boss]: Hold it.

***Townies look up.***

Awesome: What now?
[Game Boss]: On count of 3. 3, 2, On.............

[Governator]: Hold the lynch.
Awesome: NANI?
[Governator]: I'm stopping the lynch.
[Brodus Clay]: Why?
[Governator]: Because I feel this is  a troll game. And I want to troll like a boss before the bed.
[Psycho]: You are part of town.
[Governator]: Details, details.
[[[[All]]]: 
[[[Mafia]]]: 
[Uchiha]: Sanji
[Resident Evil]: What's the matter, bro?
[Uchiha]: I was so gonna Zombie on the town b^##s.

[Sarun]: Well, that's a wrap for the day.


*Lynch on [Uchiha] failed due to [Governator] saving him.*

*[Governator]
* *[Governor]*
*Can Stop lynches. Can even save himself or herself.



Day  1 has ended. Please send in Night actions if have any.

Night 1 will end in:
*


> Friday, 1 PM US EST
> Friday, 10 AM US Pacific
> Friday, 5 PM GMT


{Please wait until tomorrow for OP updates. Sorry for inconvenience.}


----------



## Awesome (May 12, 2011)

Good idea governer. It's better to leave Uchiha alive for now otherwise he can wreck havoc for the rest of the game.

edit: I had no idea this was posted at 1 am ....


----------



## Sarun (May 12, 2011)

*Special offer to gamers (and lurkers) at Night

You all are allowed to ask me constructive questions about game? It could be about game type, roles and write-ups. I'll answer them if I feel it is needed and/or is precedent with earlier answers I have given. This offer will only last until few hours after I'm done updating write-ups.:33
*


----------



## Sarun (May 13, 2011)

End of Night!














NonTroll-Stop Action Packed Night!

It was a dark and noisy night. Mafia was usual worked at night to regroup and plot against town. Independents look into options wondering whether there is some catch that there are 2 similar independents out there. [Namsopp] stalks his new prey to hide behind. As town with all the nerfed roles are pulling all-nighter to kill mafia, town further and troll the game.

[Town Aizen]: I didn't forget about you despite what happened at the lynch.
[?Urahara]: I am not someone you can forget.
[Town Aizen]: The lynch stop from Gorvernator sure came at the perfect time.
[?Urahara?]: What do you mean? I'm afraid I do not understand. I believe you saw me there when Governator stopped lynch.
[Town Aizen]: We only heard Governator's voice. We never saw his face.
[?Urahara?]: You are making that up. We never saw that in write-up.
[Town Aizen]: It's implied. And do you think you can get away with this? It's best not to underestimate me.
[?Urahara?]: Why should we trust you Aizen.
[Town Aizen]:I am already shown as town while you, you have that question marks which so far showed up for obvious unrevealed mafiasos. More than that, you are not real Urahara. You just feel weak imitation of that one. Just a wannabe.
[?Urahara?]:  OOOOHH, You know too much already. Now, where is that Cubey smiley?
[Town Aizen]: I don't know your real identity otherwise you (player) would be my target tonight.
[?Urahara?]: Actually my action would make yours futile!


[Mio-WAD]: I'll kill you onc, bro.
[Izaya]: We are same, bro.
[mio-WAD]: 
[Izaya]: You are definitely more powerful. I'm looking forward to see who you kill. Certainly not me, I'm sure. Insticts. Don't ask why!

["Boss Tweed"]: Disappointed that I didn't use my ability in day but nonetheless, I will target WhatADrag.

[Dr. MITB]: Now that I got [Village Fool's] skitzo ability, let's use it on him. Am I forgetting something about WhatADrag?

[Orihime]: Time to use Santen Kesshen.

[?Mafia Godfather?]: Hope this is a great day for the Red Team!

***Soliloquy***
[?Urahara?]: Foolish Town! That I am part of, or Am I?
***

***Up in Paradise***
[Sarun]: Now, to set everything in motion.
****


*[Orihime] prepares to roleblock the [Troll Fairy] who was sleeping.

[Namsopp] sees a [Generic] (yes, they are there), and smiles that he is gonna put that poor role as shield in few minutes.

[Mio-WAD] not happening that lynch was stopped id determined to kill [Uchiha] who was not that resisting to death.

[Town Aizen] frustrated not knowing who [/Urahara?] is or where is loyalty lies is planning to switch the abilities of [Mio-WAD] role and [Namsopp] role.

[Town Aizen] wasn't done. Determined to show off his power, he thinks of a way to redirect anything [IKILLU] does onto [Mio-WAD] and anything [Resident Evil] does to [Governator] which is not allowed because this is double action of same thing.
Reminder: Any actions will fail on WhatADrag who was revealed to be [IKILLU].

[Dr Money in the Bank] getting [Village Fool's] skitzo ability decide to use this ability in ironic way by planning to skitzo (which mod finds out as protect) [IKILLU].
**Reminder: Any actions will fail on WhatADrag who was revealed to be [IKILLU].

Well, maybe 3rd time's the charm.
"Boss Tweed" is the latest ti attempt in acting on [IKILLU]. "Boss Tweed" wants to control [IKILLU].
**Reminder: Any actions will fail on WhatADrag who was revealed to be [IKILLU].

Now, onto mafia. [Resident Evil] plans to kill [Orihime]. [IKILLU] plans to kills [Troll Fairy]. [Uchiha] wants to copy 100xVote from [Governator] role.

Well, [?Urahara?] is actually town. [Wannabe Urahara] to be exact. Why was he not given color before. For, drama, why not? And he decided troll everyone (except.....). Even me, kindah..

[Wannabe Urahara] uses Invent #2 which turns out skipping night phase to render all night actions void. And [Wannabe Urahara] asks mod to use it.


All Night Actions except [IKILLU's] are void now! Night Phase has been voided by [Wannabe Urahara] for everyone except [IKILLU].

 
All night actions are void and night skipped except for [IKILLU] as [IKILLU] is unaffected by any actions until end of Day 1.

Explanation: Night Void will affect [IKILLU's] action which is to make a kill hence, the role is exempt from losing its night action tonight.


[IKILLU] kills Sajin [Troll Fairy]. End of troll card in the game.

Anotehr update not related to night phase:
[Dr Money in the Bank] protected Deiboom [Psycho], however since [Dr MITB] is a CPR doctor and [Psycho] got no actions from anyone, [Dr MITB] "accidentally" kills him.

This means Izaya gets a kill.
 


Start of Dawn Phase.*​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 13, 2011)

You dumbasses. Thinking you can stop me


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 13, 2011)

Should I have a new role now?
hmmm, I hadn't received a pm. And more importantly, am I still alive?

The write up said that Resident Evil planned to kill Orihime, did Orihime died?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 13, 2011)

no, only sajin that damn fairy troll died.


----------



## Chaos (May 13, 2011)

Ya, he and Deiboom


----------



## Dei (May 13, 2011)

Dammit dead already


----------



## Friday (May 13, 2011)

I wasn't trying to kill you WAD. I just failed at my fucking kill.

Well at least Deiboom died.


----------



## Sarun (May 13, 2011)

alright, just woke up now. time rng roles and send them out.

*Do Not Post yet. It's Dawn Phase!


**Edit: Finishing randomizing.
Mod killing Shark Skin and Blaze.
Day Phase to start in hour and 15 mins.
*


----------



## Sarun (May 14, 2011)

*Start of Day Phase. Start posting!

**Mod killed Shark Skin and Blaze.* LB replaces Shark Skin and Sajin replaces Blaze.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2011)

Ok guys....I was the godfather last day phase....I ordered the hit on you sajin....I feel better saying this now. I hope one day you forgive me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 14, 2011)

Felt good carrying out the hit


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2011)

WAD felt no remorse doing it.


----------



## Chaos (May 14, 2011)

Yay day two.

I promise I'll play somewhat more serious from now on


----------



## Marco (May 14, 2011)

WAD gunna WAD


----------



## Marco (May 14, 2011)

Ai, one of last time's mafia should post the role list for the mafia.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 14, 2011)

So Sajin tried to kill me last night? 

*[Vote lynch Shin-Zangetsu]*
Random~


----------



## Jαmes (May 14, 2011)

we have no leads at all


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 14, 2011)

No Princess....I put the hit out on you.


----------



## Sajin (May 14, 2011)

Smh Vasto. I thought we were bros


----------



## Awesome (May 14, 2011)

Giving the mafia list from last phase would help town out a lot. Since they were already mafia, they have a less chance of being one anyway and would make it easier to believe they are town.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 14, 2011)

So a new day begins. Wasn't revealing the previous day roles prohibited? I'm still curious about the mafia list thought and would like to see it.


----------



## Awesome (May 14, 2011)

Only role reveals. Faction reveals aren't I believe.


----------



## Jeroen (May 14, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Since they were already mafia, they have a less chance of being one anyway and would make it easier to believe they are town.




The odds of those people being mafia again is smaller, yes, but not by much lol.


----------



## Chibason (May 14, 2011)

I'm personally not a big fan of the 'previous day's mafia role list being posted' idea. 

It will sway too many people into thinking those players would be townies today...which wouldn't always be the case.


----------



## Marco (May 14, 2011)

You all got me wrong.

This game has closed role list. So we don't know the roles in the game. They're pretty much hidden until someone uses an ability.

I'm asking for the mafia from last phases to reveal the different roles and their abilities.


----------



## Jeroen (May 14, 2011)

Marco said:


> You all got me wrong.
> 
> This game has closed role list. So we don't know the roles in the game. They're pretty much hidden until someone uses an ability.
> 
> I'm asking for the mafia from last phases to reveal the different roles and their abilities.



Wouldn't that be against the rules ?


----------



## Chaos (May 14, 2011)

This game is in essence free for all.

In other words, why would I release information that might help you?


----------



## Marco (May 14, 2011)

But then previous mafia people know the roles anyway. Might as well ask Sarun.


----------



## Chibason (May 14, 2011)

Marco said:


> You all got me wrong.
> 
> This game has closed role list. So we don't know the roles in the game. They're pretty much hidden until someone uses an ability.
> 
> I'm asking for the mafia from last phases to reveal the different roles and their abilities.



Ah, that makes more sense...yet and still, I wanna be old fashioned and not be told the list of roles/abilities outright.


----------



## aiyanah (May 14, 2011)

lol come at me


----------



## Sarun (May 14, 2011)

Don't post role lists, please.

but u may role reveal or role hint now that people already done so. Remember, this means other players know which role u are unlikely to get 99.9999999999999% of time in future. also, even though there are 25 players, there are not that as much roles in post #8 in 1st page. you could create/claim/hint fake roles and pass it off as your own.:33


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 14, 2011)

I'm just chillin


----------



## Chibason (May 14, 2011)

Sarun, you did manage to create some unique and powerful roles. After my generic day 1 im really liking this one. 

edit: I feel obligated to warn town not to use any abilities on me or even vote to lynch me...


----------



## Friday (May 14, 2011)

Raven, you're so lucky you survived.

I think I targeted you anyway.

And damn, I'm not mafia again.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 14, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch AznKuchikiChick]*

This is the right thing to do


----------



## Raven Rider (May 14, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Raven, you're so lucky you survived.
> 
> I think I targeted you anyway.
> 
> And damn, I'm not mafia again.



 You would of leashed a zombie on the town if you attacked worked and I still would of lived.


----------



## aiyanah (May 14, 2011)

lol weekends
*[vote lynch chiba]*


----------



## Chibason (May 14, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> lol weekends
> *[vote lynch chibaaiyanah]*



Lmao......


----------



## Sarun (May 14, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert


Got around doing some.
*


----------



## Sajin (May 14, 2011)

Random voting stage? 

*[Vote Lynch WhatADrag]* for killing me you faget


----------



## Awesome (May 14, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been active sarun. I've been busy all day and I'm not sure if I can make it up to 10 contributive posts today. I might though.

As for suspicions, none right now. I'm tempted to vote someone but I also don't want to start a wagon until there is more information, and it might be hard to turn it around if one starts.


----------



## Sarun (May 14, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Sorry I haven't been active sarun. I've been busy all day and I'm not sure if I can make it up to *10* contributive posts today. I might though.
> 
> As for suspicions, none right now. I'm tempted to vote someone but I also don't want to start a wagon until there is more information, and it might be hard to turn it around if one starts.


It's not 10 anymore.
I believe u fullfilled combined quota (6 of 8) for Days 1 and 2. Just remember to vote. From day 3 onwards, it is vote + 5 posts.


----------



## Awesome (May 14, 2011)

I can remember to vote, but probably when I get back in a couple of hours.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 14, 2011)

It wasn't my call Sajin, I wanted to kill Azn for keeping me from killing Sphyer


----------



## Raven Rider (May 14, 2011)

Yep cause he asked and I said go for it but the boss had other plans I suppose.


----------



## Sarun (May 14, 2011)

Day Action

Bravely Coward!


(Credit to )









​
[Namsopp] is the 1st on scene. He reminiscence his close calls yesterday.

[Namsopp]: Sweet, I barely escaped after the troll yesterday. Why am I getting targeted? Both mafia and town should trust me.

***Mafia HQ***
[IKILLU]: We are one less now.
[Uchiha]: But we are stronger, especially me.
[Resident Evil]: Bro, that requires you to die. It's not pretty. Only consolation is that means we sure get townies kill until we are eliminated.
[?Dick?]: Let's see what boss wants to do with us.
[?Pre Life?]: I hear he has big plans for you, [?Dick?].
[?Dick?]: That's just prime!
[?Pre Life?]: Boss, we put our faith in you.
[Uchiha]: Of course. Even if our names change and number dwindle, we are one, we put trust in that man.
[Resident Evil]: Maybe I should check what boss is doing now.
[IKILLU]: Hold it bro, lemme. I wanna get some fresh air.
***

As [IKILLU] heads out to check on boss, he didn't realize he was alone. He was tagged along from the shadows. A man who takes risks in hiding from danger. A brave coward who hides right under the noses of scums and killers.

[IKILLU]: Boss, here I come to you!

[Namsopp]: How unsuspecting? He should have known that I would tag after him. And there are no trolls, right Sarun?

[Sarun]: Well, [Troll Fairy] is dead.

*[Namsopp] hides behind [IKILLU].*
​


----------



## Sarun (May 14, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert


Boss FTW!
*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 14, 2011)

haha who's dick and pre-life? What kind of roles are those?


----------



## Sarun (May 14, 2011)

*Link Removed*











*Day Action

Godfather's Gambit!

****Mafia HQ***
Godfather shows up in gran entrance. Scums at the meeting bowed in respect. Rumors are that the boss is doing some radical actions.
[?Boss?]: All sit.
[Uchiha]: Good day to you sir. I approve Madara theme.
[?Boss?]: Thank you, Uchiha.
[?Between Life and Material?]: I believe the theme belonged to Pain.
[Resident Evil]: Not anymore.
[?Boss?]: Where is [IKILLU]?
[?Johnson?]: I think he went searching for you.
[?Boss?]: Why?
[Resident Evil]: He wanted fresh air.
[?Boss?]: That amuses me!
[Uchiha]: Resvy ([Resident Evil's nickname]), wheren't you suggested looking for boss before Killu-san ([IKILLU's nickname]) volunteered?
[?Boss?]: Interesting.
[Resident Evil]: I just wanted to start our meeting soon.
[?Boss?]: Now, we may have to start without him.
[Uchiha]: 
[?Johnson?]: What's with that face?
[Resident Evil]: Remember, yesterday, 1st Killu-san was killed right in front of Uchiha-kun.
[?Between Life and Material?]: Worried, Uchiha-san?
[Resident Evil]: All of us should, and at the same time, trust in comrades abilities to defend himself?

[IKILLU] shows up at Mafia HQ. 

[?Between Life and Material?]: You scared your buddy Uchiha? 
[IKILLU]: Aren't we buddies?
[?Between Life and Material?]: Sure.
[Resident Evil]: Why are some of us quiet?
[?Johnson?]: Are we?
[Uchiha]: Of course.
[?Johnson?]: Why?
[Uchiha]: So townies won't pin point how many of us are there that easily from write-ups.
[?Johnson?]: Flawed.
[?Boss?]: Why are you still standing at the doorway, Killu-kun?
[IKILLU]: Sorry, allow me to take seat.
[?Johnson?]: Did I see someone behind [IKILLU]?
[?Boss?]: Suspicious, quick everyone, wear the cat masks to hide our identity.
 
 [?Between Life and Material?]: I want a red one.
[?Johnson?]: What now?
[?Between Life and Material?]: Because we are scums and we have Uchiha with Uchiha theme today?
[?Johnson?]: It's simply [Uchiha] requested [?Boss?] to set it up.
[Uchiha]: I didn't.
[?Boss?]: Actually, I didn't set up this place. Sarun did.
[IKILLU]: Ohhhh.....
[?Johnson?]: What?
[?Boss?]: Simmer down, simmer down.
[IKILLU]: What about me being suspicious.
[?Boss?]: Not you. Just taking precaution based on [?Johnson's?] advice.
[IKILLU]: What advice?
[?Johnson?]: Let's move. I hear [?Boss?} has great plans for me.
[?Boss?]: I do.
[IKILLU]: Very interesting.
[?Boss?]: [Johnson], I want you to roleblock a dangerous player. Then I want you to commute.
[?Johnson?]: Sweet.
[Uchiha]: Who is his target?
[?Boss?]: The one behind [IKILLU].

[Namsopp] runs out of Mafia HQ after being roleblocked. 

[[[Mafia Goons]]]: Since when did you know, boss? 
[?Boss?]: Since he was in his momma's womb.
[?Johnson?]: Oh, you!
[?Boss?]: That's not the best part.
[?Johnson?]: What is?
[?Boss?]: I'm using my tactician skills. I'm switching ur role to Szayel.
[[[Mafia Goons]]]: :amazed
[?Boss?]: How do you like it, my boy?
[?Johnson?]: Love it.
[?Boss?]: And you Uchiha, I want you to Copy Cat one of the abilities of [?Between Life and Material?].
[Uchiha]: My pleasure, Lord.
[?Between Life and Material?]: Yipee.
***
 
*[?Johnson?] is [C@#kblocker].
[C@#kblocker] roleblocks [Namsopp] thus making him unable to use his Coward ability.
**[C@#kblocker] then commutes for rest of the day (but he still may do actions).

* *C@#kblocker - Mafia Roleblocker/Commuter* 
[Mafia Roleblocker]
 Roleblocks his target either day or night phase.
 [Commuter]
 Commutes either day or night phase.


*[?Boss?] is [Wade Barrett].
[Wade Barrett] uses Tactician (actually a strategic move) ability to transform [C@#kblocker] to [Szayel]. Tactician Ability works even when target is commuted or protected as this ability is mafia specific done by godfather for strategic reasons.

* *Wade Barrett - Godfather/Nexus/Tactician
*[Godfather]
 Controls and sends in all actions of his mafia.
 [Nexus]
 All actions (except from Hero) on him are reflected off to a random target (with Lightning Rod having 33% chance of getting hit).
 [Tactician]
 Can sacrifice surviving mafia roles for a dead mafia role each day phase.



​[Szayel]: I'm back. This role is so winsome to waste away among dead.



*[Uchiha] copies random ability Dead Recruiter from [?Between Life and Material?].
*  [Dead Recruiter] 
  Recruits his killer(s)? role if killed or one of the lynch voter to mafia if lynched.​


----------



## Sarun (May 14, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> haha who's dick and pre-life? What kind of roles are those?


those are placeholder names until those roles uses some kind of actions. if u check write-ups, i change it often for same roles.


----------



## Sarun (May 14, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert


Blood!
*


----------



## Sarun (May 14, 2011)

*Day Action

High Target, Low Chance!


**
*(Credited to CCann of DeviantArt)*
*








​*

*[Mio-WAD]: Time to fill my daily bloodquest. Heard that [Izaya] fellow has a kill. Lemme make one before my "rival".
[Sarun]: he is not your rival.
[Mio-WAD]: The, why do we have same themes?
[Sarun]: Is that a reason?
[Mio-WAD]: It's a hint.
[Sarun}: Well, if you think about it, you use his theme.
[Mio-WAD]: I believe I'm based on players Mio and WAD.
[Sarun}: Moving on, just make your kill.
[Mio-WAD]: hopefully, this is [Izaya] scum.
[Sarun]: He is Independent like you.
[Mio-WAD]: Scum to me.
[Sarun]: Just do your work.

Feeling something to prove, [Mio-WAD] rushes onto Mafia HQ:

(Ignore The texts)

[Wade Barrett]: !!!
[[[Mafia Goons]]]: Intruder!!!
[Wade Barrett]: Stop him!
[Mio-WAD] points at [Wade Barrett]: I think you are the big one here. I'm coming for you, ^*%%@!

*[Mio-WAD] attacks [Wade Barrett] but [Wade Barrett]] survives thanks to his ** smile [**Nexus ability]. Unfortunately, the bullet bounces off to hit [Resident Evil].*

[Mio-WAD]: Hah, Gotcha.
[Wade Barrett]: 
[Resident Evil]: Don't be so down, boss. I'm deadly even in death.

[Resident Evil] goes into Zombie mode and rushes out to town. He sees a townie plotting a troll. Recognizing him (role) as the one who trolled last night phase, [Resident Evil] mauls him to death.

*[Resident Evil] under unkillable Zombie mode kills random townie AznKuchikiChick [Wannabe Urahara].

**Wannabe Urahara - Inventor*
[Inventor]
Sends between number 1 and 4 to the mod. Could use the invention on night.
[Experimental Doctor]
 Protects a target each phase. The targets get one random ability at night.​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 14, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Platinum]*

get emmmm


----------



## Sajin (May 14, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Platinum]*
> 
> get emmmm



Is that a vote with substance or just a random one?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 14, 2011)

He be lurkin'


----------



## Sajin (May 14, 2011)

Ah what the hell, *[Change vote lynch Platinum]* especially since he was apparently the Virus last time and I trolled myself on him.

Also because I am hella lazy and have 2 more posts to make, honestly the 5 posts requirement is way too strict.


----------



## Awesome (May 14, 2011)

*[vote lynch Platinum]*

Not enough time to read now.


----------



## Chibason (May 14, 2011)

Ah, Wad caught one.. 
*
[Vote Lynch Platinum]*


----------



## A. Waltz (May 14, 2011)

Man smh fuck u wad always killing me for no reason fuck u and ur scumdar suck bad like suck of dry blood not true blood

Smh


----------



## Raven Rider (May 14, 2011)

Azn you should reread the write u. Oh yea WAD was mafia he wasn't using a scumdar.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 14, 2011)

I wasn't even plotting a troll! D: didn't even get to use the role 

Smh wad


----------



## Sarun (May 14, 2011)

Don't worry people. There is a reviver in the game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2011)

NO NOT ONE DAMN PERSON REVIVE THAT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) WANNABE URAHARA! I am sorry you died azn but that role must stay dead!


----------



## Jαmes (May 15, 2011)

mafia are so active in this game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

I had no part in your death this phase, Azn


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

VLD, you can't revive roles, only players. Reviver can still revive Azn and she gets some other dead roles like WAD in last phase. There is a chance some other dead person getting Wannabe Urahara.


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert


Another one!
*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2011)

Oh....then carry on.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

If I die, Platinum is spiting me


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

Stop lynching me guys.

I'm town and I will prove it .


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

Who should I kill .


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

Sphyer you will taste my wrath .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch ]*


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Sajin]*

I'm playing anti sajin this day .


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

*Day Action

Let's Swap!


*










[Mio-WAD]: He stole my music.
[Izaya]: Maybe mine.
[Sarun]: I don't remember.
[Izaya]: Seems like extended version anyway.


[Brodus Clay]: I feel bit hungry. Few minutes won't kill anyone.


[Town Aizen]: It won't kill anyone. But more than a lifetime to troll.


*[Town Aizen] swaps abilities with [Namsopp].




Abilities for [Town Aizen] would be:
Town Aizen/Coward/Escape Artist
*[Coward]
 Hides behind a target. Target gets all the actions directed at Namsopp. Target needs to die before Namsopp comes in any danger.
[Escape Artist] 
If his target dies, he has one chance of escaping one killing action



 *Abilities of [Namsopp} would be:*
*Namsopp - Bus Driver/Bus Conductor*
[Bus driver]
Switches roles of two players.
[Bus conductor]
Can redirect action of a player to another player.​


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert


Action Filled Game!
*


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

*Day Action

Master of All Trades


*










Being a doctor is thankless job. Often derided and mocked for their mistakes, these men and women work hard to protect what they consider need to be protected.

*[Szayel] from outside town protects [?Computer Malware?].
[Avatar] protects [The Artist].

*[Avatar] was remorseful after killing the Hero in last day. He meditated and was in brink of suicide. He continued his protection of [The Artist].
In Avatar State, he meets the spirits of Golden Age (of Mafia Games in NF).
They advised him. He pretended to listen.

[Avatar] sees coward losing cowardice. He suddenly felt something tingling in his stomach. It was an urge to troll.

*[Avatar] roleblocks [Namsopp] thus making him unable to do Bus Drive and Bus Conduct abilities until after Day 2.
*
After trolling comes the killing. Bloodlust is peaking. He throws a great fireball at the the most corrupt man in the town.

*[Avatar] kills Sphyer ["Boss" Tweed].
*


"Boss" Tweed - Politican/Puppeteer
 [Politician]
  Casts votes on behalf a target.
    [Puppeteer]
  Controls the target,s abilities.​


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 15, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Platinum]*
This should go through


----------



## Chaos (May 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Platinum]*

That guy mafia, or we going random again?


----------



## Chaos (May 15, 2011)

Hey wait people. I think it's just made clear that Platinum is actually Avatar 

*[Change Vote Awesome]*


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH CHAOS]*


----------



## Chaos (May 15, 2011)

Is that how you thank someone who will deliver you an independent head? 

Edit: Je gaat eraan, kerel


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2011)

Chaos said:


> Is that how you thank someone who will deliver you an independent head?



Lynching scum is always the right reward if you ask me.


----------



## Chaos (May 15, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Lynching scum is always the right reward if you ask me.



Hear who's talking 

At least I made proper preparations.


----------



## aiyanah (May 15, 2011)

lol so lost in this game 
i'll catch up later
leaving my vote on chiba


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

Can you guys please leave me alone? Jeez


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 15, 2011)

Who's bugging you WAD?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

Anyone who's performed a day action so far except Platinum


----------



## Shark Skin (May 15, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Platinum]*


----------



## Chaos (May 15, 2011)

You've been modkilled, Shark.

Replaced by another inactive, too


----------



## Sajin (May 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *[change vote lynch Sajin]*
> 
> I'm playing anti sajin this day .



What a lucky faget, avoiding a lynch just like that 

*[Change vote Princess Ivy]*

Because she's still voting for Plat even after his hint. and also because it looks like she roleblocked me last night


----------



## Awesome (May 15, 2011)

I'm still voting for platinum too, but I'm not mafia.

*[change vote lynch Chaos]*


----------



## Shark Skin (May 15, 2011)

Chaos said:


> You've been modkilled, Shark.
> 
> Replaced by another inactive, too



Link or it didn't happen


----------



## Chaos (May 15, 2011)

@Shark



See player list

@Awesome

I was only picking up on WAD's not so subtle hints


----------



## Shark Skin (May 15, 2011)

I looked all over for the player list... I can't believe I was modkilled


----------



## Sajin (May 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm still voting for platinum too, but I'm not mafia.
> 
> *[change vote lynch Chaos]*



The difference is that Ivy only voted for him after the update.


----------



## Chaos (May 15, 2011)

Btw, about voting Awesome.

WAD is the survivor. He admitted to this the page before this one, claiming all the actions were used on him so far.

Survivor is hiding behind mafia. 

WAD knows who he targets. After that, WAD repeatedly votes for Awesome.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

Oh wait. I'm a retard. 

Let me go see who I hid behind


----------



## Chaos (May 15, 2011)

.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch VastoLorDae]*

Time to get your vengeance, Sajin


----------



## Sajin (May 15, 2011)

I so wish I had a "fuck yeah" emote right now 

*[Change vote lynch VastoLorDae]*


----------



## Awesome (May 15, 2011)

*[change vote lynch VastoLorDae]*

I'm fine with killing a mafia


----------



## Chaos (May 15, 2011)

xD

*[Vote VLD]*


----------



## Chibason (May 15, 2011)

Good job, Chaos. 

*[Vote Lynch VLD]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch VLD]*

That was a good observation Chaos.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

I'm a derp for not noticing this to begin with to be honest 

I usually am so good at interpreting information in these games too


----------



## Olivia (May 15, 2011)

I've been extremely busy, so I'm afraid I may not get up to the minimum, but oh well.

*[Vote Lynch VLD]*


----------



## Friday (May 15, 2011)

[VOTE LYNCH VLD]

Hey Sarun, what ever happened to my action?


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

Sorry, all actions are bit on hold. I'm bit tensed on my situation in another game. sorry.


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH VLD]*

I'd rather lynch Chaos, but 1 scum or the other, it makes no difference.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 15, 2011)

I died in this game right?


----------



## Raven Rider (May 15, 2011)

*[vote lynch VLD]*



AznKuchikiChick said:


> I died in this game right?



Yea by the zombie


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert


Yes, Azn. Killed by Zombie.
*


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Yes, Azn. Killed by Zombie.



Might wanna update the playerslist then..


----------



## Friday (May 15, 2011)

Yeah the dayphase updates and the player list needs to be updated.


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

*Day Action

Wade Pack!


*










​ [Wade Barrett] telepathy calls Szayel.

[Wade Barrett]: Even if you are out of town, I heard you can still do actions.
[Szayel]: Yes, you have anyone in mind?
[Wade Barrett]: It should be that bomber who no one will kill today or tonight.
[Szayel]: Suerte!

*[Szayel] shots his seed into [The Artist].

*[IKILLU] meets [Wade Barrett].

[IKILLU]: You called me boss?
[Wade Barrett]: Yes, you realize what's happening?
[IKILLU]: We are falling one by one. I'm probably next.
[Wade Barrett]: Well, you know what to do.
[IKILLU]: Who?
[Wade Barrett]: That annoying Avatar.

*[IKILLU] kills Platinum [Avatar].*


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert


This action might be used a lot in future.
*


----------



## aiyanah (May 15, 2011)

smh all of you
calm down on the day actions mang :/
*goes back into hiding


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

*Day Action

Let's Swap Again!


*










[Namsopp]: These new abilities are meant to be troll used.

*[Namsopp] switches abilities with [IKILLU].

*[IKILLU]: WHAT'S HAPPENING TO MEEEEEEEE!!?
*
Namsopp - Assassin/Unreliable Ballot
*[Assassin]
Kills one target on either day or night phase.
[Unreliable Ballot]
His votes are randomly counted as negative vote, self-vote, null vote or double vote.
*
IKILLU - Bus Driver/Bus Conductor
*[Bus driver]
Switches roles of two players.
[Bus conductor]
Can redirect action of a player to another player.​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

Watch the combo


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert


Mafia getting f'd but still.......
*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Chaos]*

He's mafia again, right? 

No point voting for VLD


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

Well now that i'm dead.

Who should I give the avatar ability too ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

Give it to me Platinum!

Your Knight of Eridan!


----------



## aiyanah (May 15, 2011)

gives it to me


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

WAD you lead the lynch on me that forced me to reveal myself .

Not something a Knight of Eridan would do .


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2011)

smh
People begging Platinum for the Avatar ability.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 15, 2011)

You guys.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

You're right, Platinum. I must repent for my sins 

Give it to aiyanah then, he is also a deserving Knight of Eridan.

(He was there for 'Day of the Platinums', right? )


----------



## aiyanah (May 15, 2011)

omg, avatar ability plzu


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

I'm glad people didn't question how Avatar ability can be transferred.

Edit: BTW, I lost what I worked for my current write-up as my firefox just crashed before.

Please, wait more.


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> You're right, Platinum. I must repent for my sins
> 
> Give it to aiyanah then, he is also a deserving Knight of Eridan.
> 
> (He was there for 'Day of the Platinums', right? )



Once you have repented you will be welcomed back into the legion of hope but until that day the ability must go to another .

Aiyanah was one of my loyal troops at the birth of erinon,perhaps I have found the one who will inherit my will ?


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

Or perhaps it will go to another still ?


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

*Day Action

Let's end the Pendulum Role!

*[Namsopp]: Perfect, I need to eliminate [IKILLU] before he can use his ability.

[IKILLU]: 

​*
*










*[Namsopp] kills VastoLorDae[IKILLU].*​


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Aizen


----------



## Awesome (May 15, 2011)

.

*[change vote lynch Chaos]*


----------



## Jeroen (May 15, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH CHAOS]*
Back to the other scum we go.


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

be back within 30 mins.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 15, 2011)

Worship me, WAD. I breathed life into you. :33


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 15, 2011)

You did well, LB 

Platinum since I avenged you, can I get Avatar prz?


----------



## aiyanah (May 15, 2011)

plat will give the avatar powers to someone random smh


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert


Who got the call?
*


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

Ivy > Shin > Plat
WAD > Azn > Plat > Awe > VLD > Chaos
Aiy > Chiba
Sajin > WAD > Plat > Ivy > VLD
Awe > Plat > Chaos > VLD > Chaos
Chiba > Plat > VLD
Plat > Sajin
Chaos > Plat > Awe > VLD
Rofl > Chaos > VLD > Chaos
Shin > VLD
Tia > VLD
St. Luci > VLD
Raven > VLD

Plat – 1
Chaos – 3
Chiba – 1
VLD – 8
Sajin – 1


Modkill Hammer might make its presence soon.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 15, 2011)

Ghost busters.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 15, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Chiba]*


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

*Day Action

The Call!*













[The Artist] sits around mourning for the person who protected me for past 3 phases (Note for Sarun: impressive different pair of players, but same combo).

[The Artist]: Sensei, I didn't even get to thank you for taking care of me.

[Avatar] appears in spirit form. 

[Avatar]: 
[The Artist]: Sensei!
[Avatar]: Disciple!
[The Artist]: You are back.
[Avatar]: No, I can't come back unless Reviver wishes so.
[The Artist]: I pray that person does so.
[Avatar]: Why the tears? Haven't I taught you to be strong in face of loss?
[The Artist]: But sensei...
[Avatar]: You are my favorite of all Artists. I would like to leave my legacy with you.
[The Artist]: 
[Avatar]: Use it well!
[The Artist]: Yes, sensei. 

*Platinum[Avatar] gives his Master of All Elements ability to [the Artist].
[The Artist] can now kill, roleblock and protect each phase starting now.
*​


----------



## Friday (May 15, 2011)

No probs WAD 

*[VOTE LYNCH CHAOS]*


----------



## Sarun (May 15, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert


Gambit!
*


----------



## Sarun (May 16, 2011)

*Day Action

Mafia Gambit!


*










[Wade Barrett]: We walk alone
In the unknown
We live to win another victory

[Szayel]: We are the young
Dying sons
We live to change the face of history 
so be afraid


[Uchiha]: It's the price we pay
The only easy day was yesterday

[?Trojan?]: So hear our voice,
We have a choice,
It's time to face it


[[[All Mafia]]]: We are one
We are one
We are one
We will stand together
Number one
Number one
The chosen ones
We are one
We are one
we will fight forever
we are one and we won't tire


[Wade Barrett]: We are the bold
United souls
We live to win another victory

[Szayel]: Our sacred scars
Show who we are
And tell the story of our memories


[Uchiha]: Don't be afraid
It's the price we pay
The only easy day was yesterday

[?Trojan?]: So hear our voice
We have a choice
It's time to face it


[[[All Mafia]]]: We are one
We are one
We are one
We will stand together
Number one
Number one
The chosen ones
We are one
We are one
we will fight forever
we are one and we won't tire


[Wade Barrett]: We walk alone
In the unknown
We live to win another victory

[Szayel]: Our sacred scars
Show who we are
It's time to face it


[Uchiha]: So be afraid
It's the price we pay
The only easy day was yesterday

[?Trojan?]: So hear our voice
We have a choice
It's time to face it


[[[All Mafia]]: We are one
We are one
We are one
We will stand together
Number one
Number one
The chosen ones
We are one
We are one
we will fight forever
we are one and we won't tire

*[Wade Barrett] uses tactician to replace [Virus] ([?Trojan?]) with [IKILLU].
[IKILLU] role bus drives and switches his abilities with that of [Wade Barrett]

Wade Barrett - Bus Driver/Bus Conductor
*[Bus driver]
Switches roles of two players.
[Bus conductor]
Can redirect action of a player to another player.

*IKILLU - Godfather/Nexus/Tactician
* [Godfather]
Controls and sends in all actions of his mafia.
[Nexus]
All actions (except from Hero) on him are reflected off to a random target (with Lightning Rod having 33% chance of getting hit).
[Tactician]
Can sacrifice surviving mafia roles for a dead mafia role each day phase.​


----------



## Friday (May 16, 2011)

So was VLD resurrected, or no?


----------



## Sarun (May 16, 2011)

No resurrections just role switching with tactician abilities. All dead and alive mafia roles are open to manipulation (switch around) by godfather each day.

Basically, mafia action rendered godfather into a non-godfather mafia with alternate abilites and making one of them new godfather.


----------



## Friday (May 16, 2011)

Why is the mafia so hax?


----------



## Jαmes (May 16, 2011)

sorry i haven't been active lately. i'll be back to read through after i finish my work i promise. 

*[vote lynch chaos]*


----------



## Sarun (May 16, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Why is the mafia so hax?


because i created nerfed game with lot of unbalanced roles. then again, it's not like players are set in a role.

At the very least for town, mafia lost 3 members.


----------



## Sarun (May 16, 2011)

*Incoming Action Alert


This would be kindah interesting.
*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 16, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Chaos]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2011)

Wait a second.

I have new powers again? I'm a bus driver AGAIN? 

Another action incoming after this. I'm jacking Sphyer's shit.


----------



## Sarun (May 16, 2011)

*Day Action

From the grave!



*[True Saint]: Last time, I revived a former town player who was given a mafia role after revived. I will have better luck than last guy, right?
[Sarun]: What makes you so sure? It is decide by rng. So, who are you picking.
[True Saint]: I want our Vigilante back.
[Sarun]: You have to pick players.
[True Saint]: Who is the former Vigilante Player?
[Sarun]: Fear.
[True Saint]: Him.
[Sarun]: But he has odds against him to become Vigilante again.
[True Saint]: So, he can get role again.
[Sarun]: Well, he is revived. SO, he can get it again.
[True Saint]: Trust me, I know what I'm doing. Don't deny this after you denied my earlier choice.
[Sarun]: That would have been gamebreaker.
[True Saint]: Whatever, do ur job.qorries
[Sarun]: Fear, Fear, son, come out of ur gave.

 *Fear is revived by [True Saint]. No actions affect Fear until end of Night 2. Fear gets the role of:
*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Hero - Vigilante/Determinator.

What luck for Reviver. You should be proud and thank rng gods.













​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2011)

I thought I could switch again but I was wrong 

Carry on


----------



## Sarun (May 16, 2011)

Updating 1st page. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Olivia (May 16, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Chaos]*


----------



## A. Waltz (May 16, 2011)

Wow fuck u angel dud

You choose to revive fear instead of me??! Smh


----------



## Chaos (May 16, 2011)

Good morning people 

I see you're well on your way lynching me, but I'd beg you to reconsider. Here, let me put it out straight for you.

You have two options at this point, which is lynch me, or listen to me for this phase. I'll show you the implications of both.

1. Lynch me. I will die. Three random townies will die. Another one will get recruited into mafia. Mafia will be resistant to all attacks until night phase 3. I will rise from the death two phases from now, bulletproof.

2. Listen to me. Lynch someone else. I will deliver you the head of an independent. Those three townies are safe. Next phase I'll be innocent.

I think this is worth thinking about.

So get your votes off me and vote some random poor nobody, and the mafia will take care of the rest tonight. 

Cheerio, my fellows, I'll see you either beyond this world (well, three of you at least) or otherwise, I'll see you tomorrow, when the roles are totally different again.

*[Vote Lynch James]*


----------



## Friday (May 16, 2011)

Chaos you've been mafia 2/2 times. It's time for you to go.


----------



## Chaos (May 16, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Chaos you've been mafia 2/2 times. It's time for you to go.



You're spouting bullshit. That only reduces the chance that I'll be it again.

But hey, make your own pick. I told the consequences of both choices, and so you know that 'going' isn't what I'll be doing by any means.


----------



## Marco (May 16, 2011)

FFFFFFF-

I unsubscribed somehow!!


----------



## Sarun (May 16, 2011)

some people yet to post. extending phase to allow myself to contact them.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2011)

So for my birthday I got death.....yeah screw you guys.


----------



## Jαmes (May 16, 2011)

but i'm not an independent this time  

wad is :33 and i protected him


----------



## aiyanah (May 16, 2011)

*[change vote lynch chaos]*
inb4 i'm actually dead


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2011)

aiyanah you served the superbomb in WoW


----------



## aiyanah (May 16, 2011)

you guys love playing dangerous games with bombs


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2011)

Sometimes you must resign yourself to fate


----------



## Chaos (May 16, 2011)

It's funny how people really think I'm this easy to kill.


----------



## aiyanah (May 16, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Sometimes you must resign yourself to fate


that is a weak mantra
your fate is always your own to decide


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> that is a weak mantra
> your fate is always your own to decide



Then decide that your fate in the BH game is not to be lynched


----------



## aiyanah (May 16, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Then decide that your fate in the BH game is not to be lynched


that is not the fate that i have chosen


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2011)

Not sure what's worse.

Resigning yourself to fate or fating yourself to doom.

You must always strive to live, and never surrender, aiya-chan


----------



## aiyanah (May 16, 2011)

> You must always strive to live, and never surrender, aiya-chan


did that already
but my team were inactive fucks that i cba to defend
anyway, this is not related to this game


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2011)

Fair enough.

Let's talk about my boss maneuver earlier on in the phase.


----------



## aiyanah (May 16, 2011)

do you have your aizen powers back or are those still with someone else?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2011)

No, someone else holds them.


----------



## Marco (May 16, 2011)

You guys. Come at me!!


----------



## Chibason (May 16, 2011)

This game is crazy, and the roles/abilities are haxx to insane levels...


----------



## Fear (May 16, 2011)

I am back.

Now to out another mafia.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 16, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------



## Friday (May 16, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> Let's talk about my boss maneuver earlier on in the phase.



You should be honored that Aizen gave you his powers you fool.

Bow before me.


----------



## Fear (May 16, 2011)

Who's left on the role list.

Who's the most suspected.

I know nothing since I unsubscribed the moment I died.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> You should be honored that Aizen gave you his powers you fool.
> 
> Bow before me.



Oh shit, my bad. I thank you 

LB seems to be taking credit for every happening in the game


----------



## aiyanah (May 16, 2011)

fear, i know less than nothing
but you can come at me all the same if you think i'm mafia
i feel like breaking a scumdar only because its so easy in this game
you probably wont die from my ability if you do target me
fucking revival shield


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2011)

Fear, R o f l c o p t e r.

He's scum.

Get 'em, tiger.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 16, 2011)

Because I'm pulling the strings behind the scenes, WAD.


----------



## Fear (May 16, 2011)

You're trying to trick me aren't you.

God damn tricksters.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2011)

Fear I'm confirmed survivor this round 

My scumdar says R o f l c o p t e r  is scum, though.


----------



## Fear (May 16, 2011)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2011)

Check for yourself, read all the shit that's happening with me in day actions this phase.

I have no reason to lie, I'm just saving you the time and effort it takes to be informed


----------



## Sajin (May 16, 2011)

I'd like to be replaced in this game if possible. Sorry.


----------



## Chaos (May 16, 2011)

rofl is scum.


----------



## Jeroen (May 16, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Check for yourself, read all the shit that's happening with me in day actions this phase.
> 
> I have no reason to lie, I'm just saving you the time and effort it takes to be informed



Whut ? What do those dayactions have to do with me lol ?



Chaos said:


> rofl is scum.



Says the former Godfather. smh


----------



## Awesome (May 16, 2011)

VLD was the former godfather from what he said.


----------



## Sarun (May 16, 2011)

just got back from univ (going to college again). that's why it's been qiet so far. some write-ups coming.


----------



## Chibason (May 16, 2011)

Dude, is everyone night talking? or is this twilight or some shit? 

super ninja'd


----------



## Sarun (May 16, 2011)

next write-up might be game breaker (actually game ender), so i'm negotiating limiting that ability. I should next time/game be more specific on role lists. Let's see how things turn out.

Either way, phase (or game) ends at 8 PM US EST.


----------



## Jeroen (May 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> VLD was the former godfather from what he said.



I was referring to the write-up this phase where he passed on his abilities to a teammate.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 16, 2011)

I could've contributed to that game ender, but nooooooooo.


----------



## Sarun (May 16, 2011)

Ok, that ability is nerfed so no game ender.


----------



## Friday (May 16, 2011)

Most likely a mafia ability. Don't know why mafia is so hax..


----------



## Sarun (May 16, 2011)

DayMafia Action

Enough!












 
[Wade Barrett]: 
[Sarun]: 
[IKILLU]: 
[Sarun]: 
[Uchiha]: :33
[Sarun]: Enough!
[Szayel]: What's wrong. There are no limits.
[Sarun]: Look, haven't you done enough damage. I'm limiting the ability to 4 times.
[IKILLU]: 
[Wade Barrett]: Don't sulk, I didn't even get to use that ability much.

*IKILLU uses tactics (2nd usage) switch Wade with Virus.
IKILLU switches Szayel with Wade.
Wade bus drives Wade and Virus.
IKILLU switches Wade with Szayel.
Szayel picks a beautiful, busty maiden to hide behind.*


*I'm extending day phase for longer for 2 reasons.

1) If you read what happened in the write-up, you will find Wade Barrett is now Szayel. Szayel has already picked a target. If you read his rebirth role, you can deduce the danger of that ability.
I feel and will admit I have overpowered mafia. Hopefully town can use time to form a strategy.

2) I didn't inform Fear (Town Vigilante) immediately after he was revived. I feel he should at least give him some time to make his choice.


And, I would like to apologize to all players for creating unbalanced roles. To town for overpowered mafia. For mafia for pulling rug out of their feet.

*I hope you all continue playing with as much fun possible.
​


----------



## aiyanah (May 16, 2011)

i haven't even seen all the abilities the mafia has 
i doubt its that hax looking at the town roles i've had so far


----------



## Sarun (May 16, 2011)

aiy look at tactician ability and u tell me it's not hax at all. haxness comes from that i didn't specify how many times it can be used.


----------



## Sarun (May 16, 2011)

incoming action alert.


----------



## Fear (May 16, 2011)

I'm about to kill someone.


----------



## aiyanah (May 16, 2011)

two people have been revived
the reviver alone is hax


----------



## Sarun (May 16, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> two people have been revived
> the reviver alone is hax


mafia has the advantage of knowing who is whom. Tactician is a deadly ability. If I have this role in future games, I would limit it to one use per phase.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 16, 2011)

If the deceased son betrayed his loving mother...


----------



## Sarun (May 16, 2011)

*Day Action

Hero's come back!

*[Hero]: This is so AWESOME!
[Sarun]: Not only are u back, you are now...
[Hero]: Yadda, yadda. Boring stuff. Give me the member list. I want some heads. them, scum heads.
[Sarun]: Ther are in 1s...
[Hero]: Giv'em to me!
[Sarun]: 
[Hero]: 
[Sarun]: Look up.
[Hero]: 
[Sarun]: Lemme get my intern.

​*
*









[Hero]: That's a lot of people to pick from.

[Sarun]: Who is unlucky one?
[True Saint]: Don't pick me bro, I revived you.
[Hero]: 
[True Saint]: What's that face? DON'T BETRAY ME!
[Hero]: I pick


*Spoiler*: __ 




[The Governator].

[The Governator]: I'm town.
[Hero]: Didn't stop you from trolling. Die troll!
[The Governator]: It was the former Governor.
[Hero]: Your role needs to be eliminated.

Fear [Vigilante] kills Princess Ivy [Governator].

*Governator – Governor
*[Governor]
Can Stop lynches. Can even save himself or herself.
 [100xDeath Vote]
If killed or lynched (but how could he be with Governor ability), can cast 100xDeath Vote on a target that will kill the target.

Only Fear is immune from Governator's 100xDeathVote thanks to him being revived.



​


----------



## Fear (May 16, 2011)

Like 
A
Boss


----------



## Sarun (May 16, 2011)

Now who does the Governor 100xVote?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2011)

Should have killed R o f l c o p t e r - k u n

It would have been more advantageous


----------



## Fear (May 16, 2011)

What a way to end my streak of vigilante kills.

I don't regret nothing.


----------



## Awesome (May 16, 2011)

Good going. The chains of death haven't held me yet, and I don't plan on having them holding me now. Now who to kill?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2011)

Kill R o f l c o p t e r.

He wants to embrace death


----------



## Awesome (May 16, 2011)

I should kill you WAD. Or kill the zombie. Or you can revive me and I'll listen to town


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2011)

Kill me again? Not very fair


----------



## Awesome (May 16, 2011)

I already died. Now I'm bribing town to revive me


----------



## aiyanah (May 16, 2011)

just kill rofl


----------



## Friday (May 16, 2011)

Don't kill WAD, I'm hiding behind him like Aizen would be. Aizen the coward D:


----------



## Awesome (May 16, 2011)

My actual role is extremely useful, and if the reviver revives me I can get my actual role back.

Anyway, I'll kill rofl. Revive me :33

EDIT: 

HOLY SHIT

I READ THAT TOTALLY WRONG


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2011)

You don't get your role back if you're revived 

It was a good thing in my instance


----------



## Awesome (May 16, 2011)

WAD... I didn't die.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 16, 2011)

This game throws me off so much 

How did someone almost win Musical Chairs anyways? I thought this was a LMS game


----------



## Sarun (May 16, 2011)

WAD, you are not alone. I should have went with simpler roles in this game.

Ending Phase after WWE RAW ends (3 hours late than I promised).


----------



## Awesome (May 16, 2011)

I was so confused


----------



## Sarun (May 16, 2011)

incoming day action.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2011)

Better be my damn revival....sssssmh


----------



## aiyanah (May 16, 2011)

this game totally confuses me
i should read through it over the night phase :/


----------



## Sarun (May 16, 2011)

*Day Action

You are my fav, target!

*[Town Aizen]: I'm weak without my hairdo and my evilness.
[Namsopp]: 
[Town Aizen]: Your fault!
[Namsopp]: 
[Town Aizen]: You will fix this!
[Namsopp]: Use ur ability. I'll protect you.
[Town Aizen]: You sure.
[Namsopp]: What the heck! I'm not sure what powers I have!

*[Town Aizen] hides behind [Namsopp].*


***Mafia HQ***
[Szayel]: Welcome, my comrades.
[IKILLU]: I'm new godfather, Szayel.
[Uchiha]: No, I'm.
[Virus]: I'm the real one.
[Szayel]: Aren't you dead?
[Virus]: I didn't really die.
[Wade]: We abused tactician ability too much.
[IKILLU]: Time to use it more.
[Wade]: Really?
[IKILLU]: Really?
[Szayel]: Really, really?
[IKILLU]:  I DON"T KNOW!
***
​


----------



## Awesome (May 16, 2011)

If sarun decided to make any hint in that write up, I'm assuming the mafia is confused as hell right now. Only makes sense considering the troll level and complexity of this game.


----------



## Chaos (May 17, 2011)

I almost won this game singlehanded. But then the rules were changed to make this impossible. Sarun, you'd better give me credit when the game ends, one way or another.

If you don't think out your roles well enough, you should be prepared to face the consequences.

Changing the rules in the middle of the game. Smh Sarun, smh.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 17, 2011)

I received a pm in this game despite me already dead.


----------



## Sarun (May 17, 2011)

closing the phase soon. anyone who haven't voted by then will be janitor modkilled and won't replaced.

vote last minute before day end write-up show-up.


----------



## Sarun (May 17, 2011)

Ivy > Shin > Plat
WAD > Azn > Plat > Awe > VLD > Chaos
Aiy > Chiba > Chaos
Sajin > WAD > Plat > Ivy > VLD
Awe > Plat > Chaos > VLD > Chaos
Chiba > Plat > VLD
Plat > Sajin
Chaos > Plat > Awe > VLD > James
Rofl > Chaos > VLD > Chaos
Shin > VLD
Tia > VLD > Chaos
St. Luci > VLD > Chaos
Raven > VLD > Chiba
  James > Chaos
  LB > Chaos

Plat – 1
Chaos – 8
Chiba – 1
VLD – 5
Sajin – 1
  James – 1


That's a wrap.
No more voting.
Write-up next.


----------



## Sarun (May 17, 2011)

*End of Day 2

Phoenix!


*










[[[Town]]]: GET HIM!
[Szayel]: You get the wrong person! I'm not Wade!
[Town Aizen]: It doesn't matter what you are who you are. We know you ar red. We can't know for sure with all scumming tactics you scums had.
[Szayel]: You talk a lot for coward. Ok, I give up, come at me Town.
[?Generic Person?]: No, come at me.
[The Artist]: No, me. No, him. Whatever, lynch everyone.
[Sarun]: Have you reached ur verdict, town?
[[[Town]]]: Yes!
[Szayel]:  I would have won if it weren't for Sarun and his changing of rules.
[Sarun]: 
[Brodus Clay]: Something seems so wrong. I know [Governator] is dead, but........
[IKILLU]: 

*[Szayel] was lynched. But Szayel had planted a seed in Awesome [Orihime]. Awesome [Orihime] dies and [Szayel] is reborn.

However, Awesome [Orihime] is beloved princes. During Night 2 and Day 3, no townies will be harmed (killed/roleblocked) by any actions.

**Orihime – Roleblocker/Beloved Princess* [Awesome]
[Roleblocker]
Roleblocks a target either day or night.
 [Beloved Princess]
 Town is protected from all actions for one full day and night phase after the role’s death.


Night Phase Start!​


----------



## Sarun (May 18, 2011)

night phase to end in 1 and half hours. already over 24 hours and i didn't hear a lot from most of u.


----------



## Awesome (May 18, 2011)

Now you know why I was mindfucked. That neverending Orihime set she has 

And death never held me. I'm not dying


----------



## Friday (May 18, 2011)

Just take it as a "I don't wanna use my action" sarun. I can't wait to get my mafia role and kill the godfather once and for all.


----------



## Sarun (May 18, 2011)

end of night phase action coming.


----------



## Sarun (May 18, 2011)

End of Night!

Orihime's Will!













***Mafia HQ***
[IKILLU]: Damn, that Orihime had to die.
[Szayel]: am doomed now. The bomber, the vigilante, and whoever else, they are gonna kill me!
[Sarun]: Well....
[Uchiha]: What are u doing here, Sarun?
[Sarun]: I am here for ur actions.
[IKILLU]: We will call you when we need.
[Virus]: Chill guys.
[Sarun]: Night is about to end. Make you move.
[Szayel]: I'll protect [Virus].
[Virus]: Thanks bro.
[IKILLU]: What else?
[Virus]: I suggest [Uchiha] copy you, [IKILLU].
[IKILLU]: And?
[Szayel]: And kill, Mio-WAD!!!
[IKILLU]: 
***

*[Uchiha] tries to kill [Mio-WAD] but it fails due to [Mio-WAD] near perfect Bulletproof status.
[Uchiha] copies [IKILLU]'s Nexus ability.
[Szayel] protects [Virus].

[Zombie Resident Evil] fails to kill any townies because of Orihime's death.
 *

[The Artist]: Ho, ho, ho, I forgot to use my call during day.
[Sarun]: Blame lies with me.....partly.
[The Artist]: None taken.....quite.
[Sarun]: 
[The Artist]: I want to do all 3.
[Sarun]: And ur bombing.
[The Artist]: That too.

*[The Artist] protects [Namsopp]. [The Artist] roleblocks [Fodder]. [The Artist] kills Chaos [Szayel]. [The Artist] bombs Tia Halibel [Izaya]. The bomb didn't harm any townie.*
*
However, with [Izaya's] death, [Izaya] can use Last Laugh on his killer. [Izaya] role assigns his killer [The Artist] for next day and night phase.

* *Izaya – Last Laugh/Town gonna Town*

Independent need to be last man standing to win!
[Last Laugh]He role assigns his killers and all of his lynchers for next day.

[Town gonna Town]
Any time town kills or lynches one of their own, Izaya gets a kill.​


----------



## Sarun (May 18, 2011)

*Dawn Phase start. Role assigning coming for next day and night phase. Tia Halibel will pick her killer's role.*


----------



## Sarun (May 19, 2011)

*Day 3 Start. Start Posting*​


----------



## Jαmes (May 19, 2011)

another crazy day that i'm sure i will not understand


----------



## Chaos (May 19, 2011)

Back again.


----------



## Jeroen (May 19, 2011)

Chaos said:


> Back again.



Weren't you lynched ?


----------



## Chaos (May 19, 2011)

Lynch failed, killed in the night.

Now replacing ETT


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 19, 2011)

Only eleven players? How many mafia left.


----------



## Jeroen (May 19, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Only eleven players? How many mafia left.



11 ? Playerslist has 12 names listed... 

Well... the role list says 3 mafia and 1 Independant.
But Wade got killed apparently so, there should be only 2 mafia left.


----------



## Jαmes (May 19, 2011)

is szayel still alive?


----------



## Jeroen (May 19, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> is szayel still alive?



Szayel is listed under the 'Dead' category so, I'm guessing no.


----------



## Jαmes (May 19, 2011)

oh good. so there are only 2 mafia left then? 

*[vote lynch wad]* 

i'll bet rng finally made him mafia


----------



## Jeroen (May 19, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> *oh good. so there are only 2 mafia left then? *
> 
> *[vote lynch wad]*
> 
> i'll bet rng finally made him mafia



I think so, but I'm not a 100% sure.


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

*[vote lynch wad]*
i dont mind this at all


----------



## Chaos (May 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch WAD]*

WADever.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch WAD]*

Nothing beats a bandwadon.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 19, 2011)

Going after WAD so soon.


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

i dont mind this lynch at all


----------



## Raven Rider (May 19, 2011)

I think it is appropriate.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 19, 2011)

I'm actually the coward again


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 19, 2011)

I'll prove it whenever sarun gets on. I'm going to hide behind aiyanah.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 19, 2011)

So you're saying you got the same role twice?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 19, 2011)

No actually. This is a different coward. I'm Town Aizen not Namsopp like last time.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 19, 2011)

there are two cowards.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 19, 2011)

No, Namsopp is no longer a coward so there is still only one coward.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 19, 2011)

Thats right WAD got bus drived and then he busdrived it with someone in the mafia. 

Well I posted my 5 post for the day. .


----------



## A. Waltz (May 19, 2011)

Sup dudes
I'm back!!!! Omg!

Is sphyer-sama alive in this game?


----------



## Raven Rider (May 19, 2011)

Nope he's dead Azn.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 19, 2011)

Excellent!!!!


Sphyer-sama...!


Yes yes yes!!!!

My role has something to do with him.. just wait sarun gets online.


----------



## Friday (May 19, 2011)

Dude, why the hell am I never mafia.


----------



## Jαmes (May 19, 2011)

what other abilities do you have wad? give me powers :toamto


----------



## Friday (May 19, 2011)

WAD, switch my powers with yours, you won't be disappoint. It's strategy.


----------



## Chaos (May 19, 2011)

Azn is true saint.


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

wad, are you gonna switch with me?


----------



## Friday (May 19, 2011)

no switch with me WAD.


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

lol switch with me
i want aizen powers again


----------



## Sarun (May 19, 2011)

If you read post #8 in 1st page, bus driver ability is with mafia.


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

so we lynch wad and remain peaceful


----------



## Sarun (May 19, 2011)

u know what i feel about spite lynches. then again, some would argue this is info lynch. whatever, *incoming action alert.*


----------



## Sarun (May 19, 2011)

*Day Action!

Souske!


*









*
****[Town Aizen's] home***
Town Aizen's wife: You heading out today?
[Town Aizen]: Nope, town is going Salem. Every little witches are accusing innocents.
Town Aizen's wife: I'm getting scared. Maybe we should leave town....
[Town Aizen]: Don't say that. As long as I'm around, nothi.....

Some noise comes from outside [Town Aizen's] home. Someone starts banging the door.

[Dr MITB]: Open the door, so we can lynch that traitor.
[Town Aizen]: Who is there?
[The Artist]: It is we, the entire town.
[Town Aizen]: What do you want?
[Dr MITB]: You. We know who you are. We just read Bleach. Once a traitor, always a traitor.

[Hero] breaks down the door.

[Hero]: Everyone, hold on. Lemme do this my way.
[Town Aizen]: hero-kun, I'm town.
[Hero]: We can't trust you. You are just so good that you could betray us. We don't even know we are under ur shikai.
[Town Aizen]: BS. Listen, ever since our princess' death, mafia or that serial killer can't do anything to us. SO, don't town by lynching me.
[True Saint]: Allow the man to prove his innocence. You guys' just won't listen to me.
[Hero]: Alright, prove it.
[Town Aizen]: Alright, I'll hide behind the weakest among you.

*[Town Aizen] hides behind [Fodder].*

[Fodder]: I'm not weak. And how does this prove his innocence.
[Town Aizen]: Because I'm blue and I'm cool.
[Fodder]: It doesn't ryhme at all.
[Hero]: never mind, he is town.
[Fodder]: WTH
[Town Aizen]: DEALWITHIT.gif


*[Fodder] is generic in this game. Aka the only generic.*​


----------



## Sarun (May 19, 2011)

*Day Action

Trigger Happy!
*
[Hero]: How do I look?

(Credit to http://s597.photobucket.com/albums/tt57/Foxiela/?action=view&current=renderNarutoAkatsukiKyubi.png&newest=1 for the pic)​
[Dr MITB]: Hero-kun, that's not why you are here.
[Hero]: Why should you be here?
[Dr MITB]: Town send you here because they think you are "trigger-happy" and they fear you will kill a townie next.
[Hero]: I didn't regret it.
[Dr MITB]: What?
[Hero]: Killing that corrupt Governor!
[Dr MITB]: That's not good. This is why you are here. You can't kill fellow townies. We wil....
[Hero]: What about you?
[Dr MITB]: 
[Hero]: You are a killer too.
[Dr MITB]: It was an accident.
[Hero]: 
[DR MITB]: He would have been safe if he was attacked.
[Hero]: Well, that's alright. He was a "psycho" after all.
[Dr MITB]: I haven't slept much since then.
[Hero]: I can see that.
[Dr MITB]: Let's ccontinue your psychological examination. Let's go back to yo chil....
[Hero]: BTW doc, what do you plan to do this phase? I didn't see you much last day and night?
[Dr MITB]: I am still discussing this with Sarun.
[Hero]: Doc, do you know the the true mission of any townie is?
[Dr MITB]: Hunt down, and lynch and kill scums and those who are against our way of living.
[Hero]: You mean towning?
[Dr MITB]: Oh, YOU!
[Hero]: That's not all!
[Dr MITB]: 
[Hero]: It's a duty to town, especially my role, to get rid of anyone who are threat to town.
[Dr MITB]: You mean.....like scum and serial killers.
[Hero]: And townies.
[Dr MITB]: What?
[Hero]: Townies who have power often don't know how to use it. Like you.
[Dr MITB]: NANI?
[Hero]: This is why I agreed to come here.
[Dr MITB]: Don't do this!
[Hero]: Don't worry, we will win without you!
[Dr MITB]: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A boomerang hit Hero's hands and he dropped his gun.

A random, nonplayable townie for story reasons: You think I'll let you kill a townie.
[Hero]: Why you, fodder?
Another random, nonplayable townie for story reasons: This is Orihime's will. ANd look at you, you even lost ur kill for the day.
[Hero]: 
[Town Aizen]: Pretty heated!
[Fodder]: Let's dane! Bring back the prank song.










​*[Hero] tries to kill [Dr MITB]. [Dr MITB] got protected thanks to [Orihime's] death.*​


----------



## Sarun (May 19, 2011)

*Day Action!

Art, Art everywhere!


*









* 
*[Sarun]: Have you made your choice?
[True Saint]: Is there any other one?
[Sarun]: I know, but I should ask.
[True Saint]: He is a great player!
[Sarun]: That's not what I meant.
[True Saint]: Then what?
[Sarun]: Never mind.
[True Saint]: OK, revive him. I can't wait.
[Sarun]: You understand the risks.
[True Saint]: I don't care if he becomes red!
[Sarun]: Alright, here we go.
[True Saint]: 

*[True Saint] revives Sphyer. He was revived as Orihime. He will be given immunity from actions (aka nothing can affect Sphyer but Sphyer can do stuff) for rest of this day and tomorrow.

Current Orihime's protection for town continues regardless.* ​


----------



## Sphyer (May 19, 2011)

I'm back bitches.

Come at me if you dare


----------



## Sarun (May 19, 2011)

incoming day action.


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

the deluge of actions has begun


----------



## Sarun (May 19, 2011)

*Day Action

Hide Yo Kids, Hide Yo Wife!


*










[Dr MITB]: That was close call. And it was a honest mistake. I didn't mean to kill him. But, that idiot [Hero] will try to kill me. If I find you, I will be end of your days.
[Sarun]: Not so excited about your current role.
[Dr MITB]: Contrary. I look forward to use CPR.
[Sarun]: Cool, alright, I'll be going.
[Dr MITB]: Hold on. What about my other ability?
[Sarun]: 

[Dr MITB] opens one of the cabinets that keeps the dead bodies.

[Dr MITB]: How about him?
[Sarun]: Which one?
[Dr MITB]: Rebirth.
[Sarun]: Why not?

Someone knocks [Dr MITB's] office door.

[Dr MITB]: Come in!

[True Saint] comes in.

[True Saint]: I'm so exhausted. But I'm so glad.
[Dr MITB]: 
[Sarun]: Doc, don't tell me.....
[Dr MITB]: Sarun get out of the room.
[True Saint]: He can stay.
[Dr MITB]: The office should be just between doc and his patient, my dear angel.
[True Saint]: 
[Sarun]: Good luck, dear. I have to let the game continue by its volition here. I can't....no, nothing.

[Sarun] leaves the room.

[True Saint]: I feel he has something to say to me.
[Dr MITB]: You would know what it is, soon! But, lemme congratulate you on your good work.
[True Saint]: Thanks.

***30 minutes late***

*[Dr MITB] implanted his seed into [True Saint].

*[Dr MITB]: that wasn't bad. This is for town's goo....

An explosion blows away side of his office.

[IKILLU]: Party's over.
[Dr MITB]: You!
[IKILLU]: Well, well, well! Look what we got here. Scandalous, doc. Even worse than killing a townie.
[Dr MITB]: I had to do this for me.
[IKILLU]: We don't care. You just made things easier for me. You even had Szayel's body out in open. Wade, come here.

*[IKILLU] uses tactician ability to replace [Wade Barrett] with [Szayel].

*[Dr MITB]: Neat ability, you got there.
[IKILLU]: Thanks. Can use it 3 more times.
[Dr MITB]: Hax.
[IKILLU]: You are quite hax as well.
[Dr MITB]: Why thank you!
[IKILLU]: Oh, that maiden looks quite good. Doc, fix her up. It saves us some time.
[Dr MITB]: You are asking me?
[IKILLU]: I am telling you!
[Uchiha]: Chillax....look, she is getting away.
[IKILLU]: Szayel, get her.
[Szayel]: Do I have to?
[IKILLU]: It's gonna be bother to find some.
[Szayel]: Alright.
[IKILLU]: Uchiha have you done the deed?
[Uchiha]: Of course, barely anyone noticed.

*[Uchiha] copies [Szayel's] random ability Rebirth.
[Szayel] implants his seed onto [True Saint] as well.

*[Sarun]:* Poor, [True Saint].
*​


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 19, 2011)

Dayum! True Saint got raped hard! I wouldn't be surprised if he requests a modkill.


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

szayel looks like a fun role to have
almost as fun as town aizen


----------



## Friday (May 19, 2011)

Have any mafia at all died?


----------



## Chaos (May 19, 2011)

Not this day phase, no.


----------



## Sarun (May 19, 2011)

Reminder, town roles can't be killed or roleblocked this phase.
town, use this opportunity wisely.
so far......


anyway, incoming action.


----------



## Sarun (May 19, 2011)

*Day Action!

Bang, Bang


*










[Namsopp]: Cowardice was just my front, now town, mafia and independent would know my true nature?
[Sarun]: You were lucky how Bus Driver Ability was used.
[Namsopp]: Details, details.
[Sarun]: You should know that townies can't b...
[Namsopp]: I know, I know.
[Sarun]: So, you are su....
[Namsopp]: I hate being anyone's puppets. I go at anyone.
[Sarun]: 
[Namsopp]: Make sure you clean the bodies up when I am done.

*[Namsopp] tries to kill [Brodus Clay] but since [Brodus Clay] is town, the kill failed.*

[Sarun]: ​


----------



## Chibason (May 19, 2011)

How many players/roles have died in this game? It seems like for every person who dies, someone is resurrected...


----------



## Sarun (May 19, 2011)

*Day Action

KATSU!


*










[The Artist]: This is perfect day to use my ability like last night. Amd I hit jackpot then.
[Sarun]: Make sure you don't pull a [Hero] or [Namsopp].
[Hero]: I don't care.
[Namsopp]: I am no town. It's worth a shot.
[The Artist]: I got good feeling on this.
[Sarun]: 

*[The Artist] tires to kill [Fodder] the generic but it fails due to Orihime's Will.*​


----------



## Sarun (May 19, 2011)

Chiba said:


> How many players/roles have died in this game? It seems like for every person who dies, someone is resurrected...


13 people outright died. 1 more person (Zombie) also died but since the role is still alive, his/her name is not removed from the list.

Reviver can only revive one player per day.


----------



## Awesome (May 19, 2011)

.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 19, 2011)

So let's get a mafia instead.

*[Vote Lynch James]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 19, 2011)

Namsopp. Why did you try to kill me? Is my face not innocent? 

Anyway. 

*[Vote Lynch aiyanah]*

Definite mafia. I am certain. And which townie should I protect?  worries.


----------



## Fear (May 19, 2011)

Who's even left in this game.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 19, 2011)

aiyanah is not mafia, Shin. Are you?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 19, 2011)

I was just attacked by Namsopp. Guess. 

So if not aiyanah, then St Lucifer for trying to get your ability.

I assume you hid behind aiyanah and that clears him?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 19, 2011)

Namsopp didn't trust you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 19, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> I was just attacked by Namsopp. Guess.
> 
> So if not aiyanah, then St Lucifer for trying to get your ability.
> 
> I assume you hid behind aiyanah and that clears him?



Yep.

Unless there's some crazy role intricacy I didn't consider.


----------



## Friday (May 19, 2011)

I've been trying to be mafia for 3 phases now but it's not working. I'm not mafia.. I have a good role that should be used twice, in a phase, so I was urging Aizen to switch with me so he can exercise my ability a second time although I am only limited to using it once.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 19, 2011)

There are only ten of us. At this point we should just reveal and gather data from that. More clues will show up that way otherwise nothing will happen, which would be very convenient for mafia. I fyou made an attempt on someone reveal them since there have been a lot of town on town actions this phase and the list will get very cramped for mafia.

Also, my current trusted/semi trusted list.
WAD - Coward
aiyanah - Meatshield town
St Luci - I think he would kill mafia from inside out since he's been wanting to do so but you never know.

Out with it everyone. Let's get this game moving. It's probably the last phase or close anyway.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 19, 2011)

Reveal all and leave no shadows for the three remaining mafia to hide. This is the best strategy right now.

Namsopp should join us as well as a survivor. I will use my protect on you so you need not worry.


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

smh, people who have attacked someone reveal who you have attacked
i has avatar powers


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 19, 2011)

Telling you to vote James.

Why do people call me one of the best players outside of the game but treat me like an asshole ingame?

Follow me


----------



## Chibason (May 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch James]*

There


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 19, 2011)

I am Brodus. I'll keep saying it till game end or mafia kills me. Reveal reveal reveal.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 19, 2011)

I am Brodus. I'll keep saying it till game end or mafia kills me. Reveal reveal reveal.

*[Vote Lynch James]*

This is promising.


----------



## Friday (May 19, 2011)

I attacked chiba, he's a townie, that fool. You guys know I would have had the mafia killed a long time ago if I were mafia.

*[VOTE LYNCH JAMES]*


----------



## Chibason (May 19, 2011)

Shin-Zangetsu posted his shit twice. He _must_ be serious.


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

welp, fuck you guys
i might as well just town 
no harm can be done anyway

*[change vote lynch james]*


----------



## Chibason (May 19, 2011)

Edit: @Aiya- I only know who True Saint is..


----------



## Sarun (May 19, 2011)

there are 11* players left in the game. All roles are revealed.

* - It's no mistake that it says 12 in the role list.


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

whatevs
i'm killing marco and blocking raven


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 19, 2011)

This will be good


----------



## Sarun (May 19, 2011)

incoming action. at least this might be informative.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 19, 2011)

Oh snap. Are we going to have to lynch Raven instead?


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

smh no one sharing info when their protected for the whole day
someone kill sphyer over night
or now lol
then we can have max protection again


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 19, 2011)

Come one people share. aiyanah keep doing whatever you're doing.

Innocents:

Wad
SZ
Aiyanah
Chiba
St Luci

See? That's about half confirmed! Everyone else is a candidate for death.
LB hinted Namsopp?

Chiba just reveal true saint so we have a better idea where to aim.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 19, 2011)

True Saint revived Sphyer 

Obviously it's azn


----------



## Sarun (May 19, 2011)

*Day Action!

Revenge of the Generics!


*










Mafiasos were out strolling when they met a weakling, or they thought.

[Szayel]: Look at that weakling.
[Uchiha]: Get out of our way, [Fodder].
[Fodder]: NADA!
[Uchiha]: Why, you...
[IKILLU]: Gentleman, calm down, simmer down!
[Szayel]: Are you going [Wade], [IKILLU]?
[IKILLU]: Why don't we try to crush you?
[Uchiha]: Allow me.
[Szayel]: No, me!
[IKILLU]: No, I'll do it.
[Fodder]: You are estimating me!
[IKILLU]: 
[Fodder]: 
[IKILLU]: Confident? You must be brave man to confront me!
[Fodder]: I'll whoop you elimination chamber!
[IKILLU]: Szayel, Uchiha, GTFO HERE! I'll put this peasant in his place!

[Szayel] and [Uchiha] leaves [IKILLU] and [Fodder].

[Fodder]: I'm disappointed.
[IKILLU]: It's better for you to have audience when you are getting embarrassed even if they are your enemies.
[Fodder]: Actually, I wanted to take at least two of you guys.
[IKILLU]: You seem just too overconfident.
[Fodder]: Wrong, you are underestimating me as I said earlier. Prepare you rear-end, I'll show you my call.
[IKILLU]: :WTH Don't tell me....
[Fodder]: Yes, I got the CALL.....from the [Avatar].
[IKILLU]: SHIBATA!!!!
[Fodder]: Lemme roleblock your butt off.

*[Fodder] tries to roleblock [IKILLU] but [IKILLU] uses Nexus to deflect it. It funnily enough bounces back to [IKILLU] whose passive ability Nexus again comes into effect. Again, it comes to [IKILLU] whose passive ability Nexus again reflect it. This time, it hit [Hero] but it failed as townies can't be killed or roleblocked this phase.*

[Hero]: What the!
[Fodder]: OOPS!
[Hero]: It's cool, nothing happened.
[IKILLU]: That was weird.
[Sarun]: LOL, RNG!
[Fodder]: I'm not done. Keep lubing your rear.
[IKILLU]: This is....

*Suddenly Zombie Resident Evil showed up. People is running away scared.
*
[Fodder]: What the?
[IKILLU]: What are you gonna do, hero?
[Hero]: I'm the hero, scumbag!
[IKILLU]: On one side, you have opportunity to kill me or you try to stop the Zombie. What's your choice?
[Fodder]: Easy, I'll get you later. Just remember, age of Generics is not far!
[Sarun]: Interesting!

*[Fodder] tries to kill Zombie Resident Evil but it fails because Zombies Resident Evil is unkillable.*
​


----------



## Raven Rider (May 19, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> smh no one sharing info when their protected for the whole day
> someone kill sphyer over night
> or now lol
> then we can have max protection again



Isn't Sypher immuned to any action for two phases though.


----------



## Sarun (May 19, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> smh no one sharing info when their protected for the whole day
> someone kill sphyer over night
> or now lol
> then we can have max protection again


He is immune until Day 4.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 19, 2011)

So lynch Marco or Raven? 



> [Fodder] tries to roleblock [IKILLU] but [IKILLU] uses Nexus to deflect it. It funnily enough bounces back to [IKILLU] whose passive ability Nexus again comes into effect. Again, it comes to [IKILLU] whose passive ability Nexus again reflect it.


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

> [Fodder] tries to roleblock [IKILLU] but [IKILLU] uses Nexus to deflect it. It funnily enough bounces back to [IKILLU] whose passive ability Nexus again comes into effect. Again, it comes to [IKILLU] whose passive ability Nexus again reflect it. This time, it hit [Hero] but it failed as townies can't be killed or roleblocked this phase.


ldestfuckingryoma

*[change vote lynch raven rider]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 19, 2011)

You guys go ahead and bandwagon him. I'm sure he'll be lynched.

I cannot contribute to this for I am indebted to RR-sama :Noworries


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

wad 
just lynch him


----------



## Sarun (May 19, 2011)

I can't believe RNG came up with same number twice. Both on Nexus who reflected it off.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 19, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Raven Rider]*

Easy Modo. aiyanah, did you target anyone else or just RR?

Someone should kill Marco.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 19, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> You guys go ahead and bandwagon him. I'm sure he'll be lynched.
> 
> I cannot contribute to this for I am indebted to RR-sama :Noworries









sarun uchiha said:


> I can't believe RNG came up with same number twice. Both on Nexus who reflected it off.



Gotta love that RNG


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Raven Rider]*
> 
> Easy Modo. aiyanah, did you target anyone else or just RR?
> 
> Someone should kill Marco.


i tried to kill marco and roleblock raven
so
marco - resi zombie
raven rider - ikillu

there's one more way i can get info but its from protecting someone


----------



## Raven Rider (May 19, 2011)

Onee-chan if you vote me it will not be pretty.


----------



## aiyanah (May 19, 2011)

i'm totally not the last voter
come at me
orihime phase protection too
come at me
i am generic thanks to tia 
come at me


----------



## Sarun (May 19, 2011)

Orihime's protection at the end of day 3. i think i'll update #8 post since color of every role in this game is revealed. Game started as:

Town 15
Mafia 7
Independent 2
Survivor 1


Right now (Day 3):
Town 6
Mafia 3 [In practice, 3 players and 6 roles to chose from thanks to Tactician (used once out of 4 today) ability]
Independent 1
Survivor 1
Anti-Town Zombie 1 [kills a townie every phase]

Actually there are 2 more roles.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 19, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i'm totally not the last voter
> come at me
> orihime phase protection too
> come at me
> ...


----------



## Raven Rider (May 19, 2011)

No one is going to switch to me then. Thats great then we should all vote Onee-chan. 

*[Vote lynch Aiyanah]*


----------



## Sarun (May 20, 2011)

8 hrs left in the phase.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 20, 2011)

I might not get lynched after all. :33


----------



## aiyanah (May 20, 2011)

wtf inactive town


----------



## Friday (May 20, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH RAVEN RIDER]*

Lucifer coming to save the day.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 20, 2011)

Still can't lynch RR


----------



## Chibason (May 20, 2011)

Hmm..RR claiming a bomb effect if lynched..but I have protection..

*[Vote Lynch RR]*


----------



## Chaos (May 20, 2011)

*Vote Lynch aiyanah* 

Town knows not what former mafia knows.


----------



## Sarun (May 20, 2011)

phase to end in 20 mins. voting to end in 10 minutes. try to get in ur votes and 5/6 posts requirement by then.


----------



## Chibason (May 20, 2011)

i think i posted enough...


----------



## Sarun (May 20, 2011)

Voting closed. End Phase writing coming.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 20, 2011)

I think I did too.

I'm awesome


----------



## Sarun (May 20, 2011)

*I made a slight mistake in my earlier proclamation on how many people are left in the game. There 1re 13 alive players (not 11) and 14 names (not 12) in the role list.*

Aiyanah > WAD > James > Raven Rider
Blaze Sajin _*AznKuchikiChick*_
Chiba > James > Raven Rider
EnterTheTao Chaos > WAD > Aiyanah
_*Fear*_
James > WAD
*Marco*
*R o f l c o p t e r*
Raven Rider > Aiyanah
*Shark Skin Legendary Beauty*
Shin-Zangetsu > WAD > Aiyanah > James > Raven Rider
*Sphyer*
St. Lucifer > James > Raven Rider
WhatADrag > James


 Raven Rider – 4
  Aiyanah – 3
  WAD – 1
  James – 1




Next, I'm checking the posting requirements.
As I said, no more voting.
*People in bold, italics and underline haven't voted in this day phase.*


----------



## Sarun (May 20, 2011)

People who met posting requirements:
Aiyanah
Chiba
Chaos
Raven
Shin - Zangetsu
WhatADrag
Choas

People who were quite close to meeting it so I'll give them pass:
James
Rofl

People who could post a bit more:33:
LegendaryBeauty
Fear
Azn
Sphyer
Marco
(One of the above obviously is the Zombie so that person doesn't have to come and post at all).


----------



## Sarun (May 20, 2011)

*End of Day 3!

Tremester!


*










[IKILLU]: So, you got the Godfather again?
[Hero]: You damn right we do?
[The Artist]: Get the shovel! We'll whack him to death.
[IKILLU]: Everyone is bloodlusted, it seems!
[True Saint]: I'll never forgive you for letting your minion do me.
[IKILLU]: I bet he enjoyed it.
[Hero]: Shut up, why is there still a smirk in your face? You are going die, die painfully.
[Brodus Clay]: Let's torture him.
[Town Aizen]: Make him watch Impact!
[IKILLU]: 
[Dr MITB]: That's bit too much! We should be....more humane.
[Fodder]: I demand to throw first stone.
[Orihime]: Stoning is so premature.
[True Saint]: But, onee-sama, he deserves it.
[Orihime]: Princess, such words should come out of your saintly tongue. And should you be angry at [Dr MITB] too.
[Dr MITB]: Let's not divide town.
[IKILLU]: Simmer down, Simmer down! Come at me, town!
[Hero]: I hate your guts.
[IKILLU]: Town will go down soon, you hotheaded fool. It's only matter of time. And as for you ***points at [Fodder]***, congrats for finding me and take good care of my seed.
[[[Town]]]: KILL HIM!!!

[IKILLU] smiled and kept fighting during it until being overwhelmed.

*Town lynches Raven Rider[IKILLU].
Raven Rider under previous role [Szayel] had implanted his seed into [Fodder]. However, due to Orihime's Will, [Fodder] is safe...for now. However, once this day is over, Raven Rider is ready to come out at any moment when [Fodder] is vulnerable.
*​


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (May 20, 2011)

Someone should kill Orihime again so town gets another phase of invulnerability. 

This is necessary towning.


----------



## Sarun (May 20, 2011)

*NIGHT PHRASE START! 24 Hours! Don't Post!*


----------



## A. Waltz (May 20, 2011)

I revived sphyer-sama!!! Yay!!

Sphyer-sama, please protect me..2 filthy men have already raped me in this game  please save me!!

I don't want my ART to be tainted..!! For it is for you..


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

will be busy Sunday morning/noon until 2 PM US EST.


----------



## Friday (May 22, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> *NIGHT PHRASE START! 24 Hours! Don't Post!*




:datnightphrase


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

end of night phase. write-ups coming. btw, my PM space in 990's.


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

*End of Night 3

Journey to Center of Fodderopia!

*









*

*[Fodder]: I'm sacred?
[True Saint]: Me too.
[Orihime]: Really?
[Town Aizen]: Really? Look at that question mark.
[True Saint]: I'm really scared.
[Orihime]: Not you! We are talking about not quite [Fodder-san].
[Fodder]: Kill it.
[The Artist]: How?
[Orihime]: Out of creativity?
[The Artist]: How uncharacteristic are you, princess?
[Hero]: I am up for Falcon Punching it to out of existance.
[True Saint]: That's painful.
[Orihime]: We are not talking about your thing.
[Town Aizen]: you agree?
[Fodder]: 
[Hero]: That's an yes!


[Sarun] shows up.


[Sarun]: Sorry peeps, abortion is illegal in this town.
[Fodder]: STFU! My body, my choice.
[Sarun]: No, can't do.
[Hero]: Then how the f' can we get rid of that scum that's festering inside [Fodder]?
[True Saint]: Mine too.
[Sarun]: There is another way.
[Hero]: Spill it.
[Sarun]: I'll teleport one of you inside her. If that person kills the scum, you get rid of that scum for good. Which one?
[Brodus Clay]: I!
[Hero]: WTF, I am more suitable.
[Brodus Clay]: You are bit hot headed. I admit you are stronger than me but I am more protective type/role than you. It's safer for [Fodder] this way.
[Hero]: You don't make sense.
[Fodder]: But why, [Brodus Clay]?
[Brodus Clay]: It's destiny. After all, we were the last 2 town roles that were confirmed.
[Hero]:  That's the reason.
[Sarun]: You sure.
[Brodus Clay]: Absolutely!
[Sarun]: Buckle Up, [Brodus]!


[Sarun] transport [Brodus] inside [Fodder]. [Brodus] meets [IKILLU] inside!


[IKILLU]: It's you! I expected that hot headed yet powerful [Hero].
[Brodus Clay]: Unlike him, I haven't tried killing a townie yet.
[IKILLU]: But unlike him, you only have 50-50 chance to kill me. I am determined to be reborn. Just few minutes. No, right after I kill you.
[Brodus Clay]: Don't underestimate me! I'm more determined to stop you right here.


[IKILLU] and [Brodus Clay] charges at each other. The battle proved to be one sided and Almighty RNG Gods deserted [Brodus Clay]. Combined with fact that he is barely above a jobber, [Brodus Clay] was burnt in [IKILLU's] flames and hit with [IKILLU's] troll sword.


*[IKILLU] kills Shin - Zangetsu[Brodus Clay].*


[IKILLU]: Thanks, [Fodder]. You were a good mom.


*Raven Rider [IKILLU] is reborn from **aiyanah [Fodder] thus killing [Fodder]
[Master of Elements] ability is out of the game with aiyanah's death.*


[Hero]: Son of B!%&^!!! I KILL U!!!
[IKILLU]: 


[[[Entire Town]]]] charges at [IKILLU] but a smoke bomb was thrown


[Szayel]: Just got here on time!
[IKILLU]: Your rebirth technique is hax when used with my tactician ability.
[Town Aizen]: What's going on? I can't see anything?
[Uchiha]: How does it feel now, Aizen?
[Town Aizen]: Where are you, [Uchiha]?
[Uchiha]: Doesn't matter where I am. You are trapped in genjutsu.
[Town Aizen]: Crap, I need to escape from this smoke.
[Uchiha]: Don't bother! I am gonna copy your Escape Artist ability.
[Dr MITB]: Not on my watch!
[IKILLU]: Don't bother [Uchiha], we will get next time!

*[Town Aizen] was protected by [Dr MITB's] CPR Doctor ability.*


[Dr MITB]: I am not done for today. You are not doing anything, you coward!
[Namsopp]: I'm no coward!


*[Dr MITB] stops [Namsopp] from doing anything.*


[[[3 Mafiasos]]] escape.


[Hero]: Damn, you scums! I'll get you, one day!
[Orihime]: Chill, bro!
[The Artist]: Still, uncharacteristic!
[Hero]: I want some blood!


Fortunately for [Hero], the unplayable Zombie Resident Evil appeared.
[Sarun]: Look, who showed up!
[Hero]: I'm coming for you, !@#$%!


Elsewhere, [True Saint] is looking for her friend...
[True Saint]: Hime-same, Hime-Sama! Where are you?
[Mio-WAD]: HUHUHUHU
[True Saint]: Wh....who....is...tha...that?
[Mio-WAD]: It is I, the serial killer!
[True Saint]: KYAAAA!
[Mio-WAD]: You carry the seed of two people. If I kill you, their chances of return is gone. It seems like you are alone and unprotected.
[True Saint]: HIME-SAMA, I'M SCARED! THERE IS A SCARY MAN THREATENING ME!
[Mio-WAD]: Poor, [True Saint], lemme put you out of your misery!


*[Mio-WAD] kills AznKuchikiChick [True Saint]. As a result, he also eliminates two of the seeds inside her.*


But this crime doesn't go unnoticed.
[The Artist]: You fiend!
[Mio-WAD]: You expect us independents to play pro-town. FOOLISH!
[The Artist]: I'll kill you!
[Mio-WAD]: You wanna take the risk!
[The Artist]: It's worth taking!
[Mio-WAD]: Curse you, [The Artist]!


*[The Artist] kills Chaos[Mio-WAD] with the bomb. However, the bomb also kills [The Artist]!*
LOL, RNG GODS, YOU TROLL US MORTALS!


Back at [Hero],
Unfortunately, Zombie was unkillable [Hero's] bullets, katana and grenades has no effects on him. Zombie eventually manages to slip by.


[Orihime]: He is coming my way! Save me! Hero! Hero! Hero!
[Hero]: No! It's for town's good! Die!
[Dr MITB]: I should have protected her or my seed carrier [True Saint] over you!
[Hero]: Calm down, [Orihime] can't be killed. His player is immune.
[Dr MITB]: Oh, you are right!


*Zombie tries to [Orihime] but Sphyer was immune until end of Day 3.*


***Mafia Hideout***
[IKILLU]: That was close!
[Szayel]: We nearly got hit in that mess!
[Uchiha]: hold on, someone is here!
[Dr MITB]: You think I'll let you scums off that easily!


*[Dr MITB] rushes to R o f l co p t e r [Szayel] and stabs him to death.


[Dr MITB] goes back to town after using all 3 of the [Master of All Elements] ability of Avatar.*


[Uchiha]: We are down to 2.
[IKILLU]: We can still win this as Town was hit badly too!
***


[Sarun]: What a crazy night! Bloody One!




*Death Count of Night 3:*
[Brodus Clay] - Shin - Zangetsu
[Fodder] - aiyanah
 [True Saint] - AznKuchikiChick
[Mio-WAD] - Chaos
[The Artist] - Fear
[Szayel] - R o f l c o p t e r

*Alive Count:*
2 Mafia
1 Survivor
4 Town

Zombie:
1​


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

7 players left in the alive role list. 1 is Zombie so only 6 are practically playing.

Chiba
James
LegendaryBeauty
Marco
St. Lucifer
Sphyer
Raven Rider
WAD


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

Oh Sarun wasn't sphyer immune to any deaths untill the next day phase.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 22, 2011)

lmao wow what a crazy night phase!!
i was laughing through the whole thing xDD great write ups!! XDD


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Oh Sarun wasn't sphyer immune to any deaths untill the next day phase.


thanks for the catch. he is immune an i'll edit it.


----------



## Friday (May 22, 2011)

Lets get them new roles.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 22, 2011)

that means sphyer-sama is alive and can protect me!!!


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

You are dead, Azn.
Killed by Mio-WAD [Chaos] who was then killed by The Artist [Fear] who was killed in his own blast.


----------



## Friday (May 22, 2011)

Is Aizen still alive? This is kind of a rhetorical question.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 22, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> You are dead, Azn.
> Killed by Mio-WAD [Chaos] who was then killed by The Artist [Fear] who was killed in his own blast.



but if sphyer-sama had never died, then he would have been able to protect me, which means i wouldn't have died either..

either way he will avenge me!! yay!


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

[Town Aizen] is still alive. Hi determined to live even by cowardice so that he can get rid of scums and live happily ever after with his wife.*


* Read Day 1 write-up about Town Aizen.


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

*Start of Day 4. You can all post now.*


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

Interesting night phase.


----------



## Friday (May 22, 2011)

Everyone reveal.. who is mafia?


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

ratio is 1 Zombie - 1 Survivor - 2 Mafia - 4 Town.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2011)

amg im a cutey pie


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

incoming day actions.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2011)

I swear if I die.

Mafia will regret it


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I swear if I die.
> 
> Mafia will regret it



Last time I checked mafia had no kill abilities. Since I was the godfather last time.

Unless it was the Zombie.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2011)

Zombies gonna zomb


----------



## Friday (May 22, 2011)

We have Hero and Namsopp towning.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 22, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Last time I checked mafia had no kill abilities. Since I was the godfather last time.
> 
> Unless it was the Zombie.



uh oh! you will be modkilled! its against the rules to reveal who your past roles were!! O:



O:


----------



## Jαmes (May 22, 2011)

this game isn't over yet


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 22, 2011)

Well I gotta go.

But for this phase, you can call me WAD-chan~~


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> uh oh! you will be modkilled! its against the rules to reveal who your past roles were!! O:
> 
> 
> 
> O:



I was revealed when I was lynched.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 22, 2011)

WAD-chan please tell me who you are.. D:

i want to know!!~~


----------



## Friday (May 22, 2011)

He's probably orihime from the sounds of it.


----------



## A. Waltz (May 22, 2011)

but orihime died

and she's not cute enough to warrant a  "shes a cutie pie"


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

When you revived Sypher he got Orihime's role.

Why are you still posting btw?


----------



## Friday (May 22, 2011)

Orihime is still alive.


----------



## Friday (May 22, 2011)

Are the mafia invulnerable?


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

no role is invulnerable but some are hard to kill off.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

Nope no one is invulnerable. Just damn hard to kill :33


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

Ninja'd by the mod


----------



## Friday (May 22, 2011)

So raven are you mafia again?


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

What do you think?


----------



## Friday (May 22, 2011)

I should've targeted you 

*[VOTE LYNCH RAVEN RIDER]*


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> I should've targeted you
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH RAVEN RIDER]*



You really want to start towning this far in game.  

You instincts tell you wrong if you believe me to be mafia again.

Unless your mafia yourself. :33


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

Don't bother with a vote, Lucy~ <3


----------



## Friday (May 22, 2011)

If I were mafia, I would've lynched myself. I lucked out, and I said I "shoudl've targetted you,"


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

Targeted me for what? 

You voting me, makes me think you believe me to be mafia again.


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

*Day Action

Goodnight Sweet Prince!

*










[Namsopp]: How long can it avoid me?
[Sarun]: RNG Gods will decide!
[Namsopp]: Doesn't matter. I will finish off mafia this phase!
[Sarun]: 

***Mafia HQ***
[IKILLU]: Winning is tough for us now.
[Uchiha]: But you said that we are fine as Town had been devestated too.
[IKILLU]: I just feel bit worried.
[Uchiha]: Chillax, I'll go and buy your favorite drink.
[IKILLU]: It's dangerous outside.
[Uchiha]: Come on, I'll be alright.
***

[Uchiha] departs from Mafia HQ but on his way, he was intercepted by Dr. MITB.

[Dr MITB]: Foolish mafia, leaving Szayel's body here in the town square again.
[Uchiha]: Where is it, if you give it back, we will spare you.
[Dr MITB]: Let's make a deal.
[Uchiha]: No, I'll take it by force.

However, [Dr MITB] anticipated that so he set traps!

[Dr MITB]: How do you like the trap?
[Uchiha]: lemme go!
[Dr MITB]: After I am done with you.

After [Dr MITB] tries to planted his seed through Szayel's ability onto [Uchiha], but [Uchiha's] Nexus reflects it to [Hero].

[Hero]: What is this stuff that fell in my face and covered my body?

Then [Orihime] decides to walk by,

[Dr MITB]: [Orihime], right person I want to see.
[Orihime]: Oh, I want to see you too!
[Dr MITB]: Really?
[Orihime]: You 1st.
[Dr MITB]: Allow me to offer you protection.
[Orihime]: Nada.
[Dr MITB]: Why?
[Orihime]: Too risky!

*[Orihime] roleblocks [Dr MITB] thus preventing him from protecting her.*


Meanwhile [Namsopp] is on lookout for scums. On the way, he met [hero].

[Hero]: Were are you off,  Coward?
[Namsopp]: I'm no coward and it's none of your business to know where I'm off to be.

As they were arguing, they saw [Uchiha] who was passing after being freed.

[Uchiha]: Oh, Crap! I gotta run! They are two of them.

[Hero]: He is mine!
[Namsopp]: Not if I get him!

[Uchiha] was chased by [Hero] and [Namsopp]. [Hero's] determination made him catch [Uchiha] before [Namsopp].

[Hero]: HAHA, Gotcha'!
[Uchiha]: SHIBATA!!!
[Namsopp]: Damn!
[Hero]: Coward, don't get in my way.
[Namsopp]: How many times I have to tell to people that I am no more a coward! Coward is [Town Aizen].

[Uchiha]: {Fireball Jutsu}

[Hero] and [Namsopp] ducked out of the way.

[Hero]: He is not bad!
[Uchiha]: I have more! Time to use MS abilities.
[Hero]: Bring it on.
[Uchiha]: Tsukiyomi!

Tsukiyomi has no effect of [Hero's] determination.

[Hero]: That's all.
[Uchiha]: Amateratsu!
[Hero]: What?

[Uchiha's] right eye bled as black flames came out of it and onto [Hero] who barely duck it. [Hero] was kept abay by black flames. [Uchiha] decides to use [Susanoo] to protect himself further. [Namsopp] lands a hit on Susanoo shield. [Namsopp] tries again. This time shield deflects it off to a someone who was coming there!


*[Namsopp] tries to kills [Uchiha's] Nexus ability reflects it to [Uchiha] (lol, RNG again) who this time reflect it to [Dr MITB].
* 
[Hero]: 
[Namsopp]: We can win together, you know, so chill down!
[Hero]: 
[Namsopp]: Hey, you are.....
[Hero]: You are gonna die!
*
[Hero] kills St. Lucifer [Namsopp].**

However, LegendaryBeauty[Hero] dies because [Dr MITB] is reborn from [Hero].

Why Hero was still alive to kill Namsopp? That's the order how I got the PM's.


Alive Count:
1 Zombie
2 Mafia
3 Town.
*​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 22, 2011)

Namsopp got towned.  I wonder by who.


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

incoming zombie action.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

Sarun your forgetting something.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

Isn't Uchiha suppose to turn into a zombie?


----------



## Jαmes (May 22, 2011)

zombies gonna zomb


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Sarun your forgetting something.


i did. then tell me.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

Also he has nexus.


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Isn't Uchiha suppose to turn into a zombie?


thanks for another catch. yes, he becomes zombie. i should have kept up with game. and not only that. Namsopp becomes mafia for a minute until he was killed by Hero. lemme change write-up.


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

Raven Rider said:


> Also he has nexus.


oh crap, i f'd up.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> thanks for another catch. yes, he becomes zombie. i should have kept up with game. and not only that. Namsopp becomes mafia for a minute until he was killed by Hero. lemme change write-up.



Technically he shouldn't of gotten killed at all since Uchiha copied Nexus ability last time.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

Sarun


----------



## Friday (May 22, 2011)

That should mean I'm still alive .


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

I say re-do roles.


----------



## Jαmes (May 22, 2011)

lol this is messed up. :/


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

I redid the write-up. Game is near close.


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

oh wait, another mistake in the write-up. i am derping bad.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

Wouldn't IKillU's nexus abilites reflect it as well.


----------



## Friday (May 22, 2011)

So am I still alive?


----------



## Raven Rider (May 22, 2011)

Also me planting the seed in Uchiha should of been reflected. Sarun I really think you should just reassign people roles.


----------



## Friday (May 22, 2011)

I doubt you even had the penis to do that^


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

Both mafia are alive. Hero is dead. Namsopp is dead.


----------



## Sarun (May 22, 2011)

*Day Action

Goodnight Sweet Prince!

*










[Namsopp]: How long can it avoid me?
[Sarun]: RNG Gods will decide!
[Namsopp]: Doesn't matter. I will finish off mafia this phase!
[Sarun]: 

***Mafia HQ***
[IKILLU]: Winning is tough for us now.
[Uchiha]: But you said that we are fine as Town had been devestated too.
[IKILLU]: I just feel bit worried.
[Uchiha]: Chillax, I'll go and buy your favorite drink.
[IKILLU]: It's dangerous outside.
[Uchiha]: Come on, I'll be alright.
***

[Uchiha] departs from Mafia HQ but on his way, he was intercepted by Dr. MITB.

[Dr MITB]: Foolish mafia, leaving Szayel's body here in the town square again.
[Uchiha]: Where is it, if you give it back, we will spare you.
[Dr MITB]: Let's make a deal.
[Uchiha]: No, I'll take it by force.

However, [Dr MITB] anticipated that so he set traps!

[Dr MITB]: How do you like the trap?
[Uchiha]: lemme go!
[Dr MITB]: After I am done with you.

After [Dr MITB] tries to planted his seed through Szayel's ability onto [Uchiha], but [Uchiha's] Nexus reflects it to [Hero].

[Hero]: What is this stuff that fell in my face and covered my body?

Then [Orihime] decides to walk by,

[Dr MITB]: [Orihime], right person I want to see.
[Orihime]: Oh, I want to see you too!
[Dr MITB]: Really?
[Orihime]: You 1st.
[Dr MITB]: Allow me to offer you protection.
[Orihime]: Nada.
[Dr MITB]: Why?
[Orihime]: Too risky!

*[Orihime] roleblocks [Dr MITB] thus preventing him from protecting her.*


Meanwhile [Namsopp] is on lookout for scums. On the way, he met [hero].

[Hero]: Were are you off,  Coward?
[Namsopp]: I'm no coward and it's none of your business to know where I'm off to be.

As they were arguing, they saw [Uchiha] who was passing after being freed.

[Uchiha]: Oh, Crap! I gotta run! They are two of them.

[Hero]: He is mine!
[Namsopp]: Not if I get him!

[Uchiha] was chased by [Hero] and [Namsopp]. [Hero's] determination made him catch [Uchiha] before [Namsopp].

[Hero]: HAHA, Gotcha'!
[Uchiha]: SHIBATA!!!
[Namsopp]: Damn!
[Hero]: Coward, don't get in my way.
[Namsopp]: How many times I have to tell to people that I am no more a coward! Coward is [Town Aizen].

[Uchiha]: {Fireball Jutsu}

[Hero] and [Namsopp] ducked out of the way.

[Hero]: He is not bad!
[Uchiha]: I have more! Time to use MS abilities.
[Hero]: Bring it on.
[Uchiha]: Tsukiyomi!

Tsukiyomi has no effect of [Hero's] determination.

[Hero]: That's all.
[Uchiha]: Amateratsu!
[Hero]: What?

[Uchiha's] right eye bled as black flames came out of it and onto [Hero]  who barely duck it. [Hero] was kept abay by black flames. [Uchiha]  decides to use [Susanoo] to protect himself further. [Namsopp] lands a  hit on Susanoo shield. [Namsopp] tries again. This time shield deflects  it off to a someone who was coming there!


*[Namsopp] tries to kills [Uchiha's] Nexus ability  reflects it to [Uchiha] (lol, RNG again) who this time reflect it to [Dr  MITB].
* 
[Hero]: 
[Namsopp]: We can win together, you know, so chill down!
[Hero]: 
[Namsopp]: Hey, you are.....
[Hero]: You are gonna die!
*
[Hero] kills St. Lucifer [Namsopp].**

However, LegendaryBeauty[Hero] dies because [Dr MITB] is reborn from [Hero].

Why Hero was still alive to kill Namsopp? That's the order how I got the PM's.


Alive Count:
1 Zombie
2 Mafia
3 Town.*


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2011)

so lb was the loser here. :/


----------



## Sarun (May 23, 2011)

*Zombie Action

Goodbye, Halcyon Days!

*










Zombie appears again in the town

[Dr MITB]: It's down to 3 of us to stop it!
[Town Aizen]: We can't do anything.
[Orihime]: Guys, go ahead. I'll stop it.
[Dr MiTB]: Sure, why not?
[Town Aizen]: Of course, bye!

[Dr MITB and [Town Aizen] leaves [Orihime] to fends for herself.

[Orihime]: Damn, I should not have roleblocked my protector [Dr, MITB].

*Zombie kills WhatADrag [Orihime].*

[Sarun]: Poor Hime!


*1 Zombie

2 Mafia

2 Town*​


----------



## Sarun (May 23, 2011)

Well, honestly since it's down to 2 and 2, I'll lift immunity for Uchiha because I exposed him.


----------



## Sarun (May 23, 2011)

*Town is protected for Night 4 and Day 5 since Orihime died.*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 23, 2011)

So...you messed up and then fixed it and then I died. Rage.


----------



## Sarun (May 23, 2011)

Well, blame me (yes, u should because I  derped bad) and rng.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 23, 2011)

I just don't like dying after being so close to winning, especially when I'm killed by the rebirth ability I had like when I was Syazel, which failed and got me killed instead the first time around.  Yet everyone else used it successfully. Fucking Syazel.


----------



## Sarun (May 23, 2011)

1 zombie
2 town
2 mafia

town is protected for coming night and next day.

it's obvious who zombie is.


----------



## Sarun (May 23, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I just don't like dying after being so close to winning, especially when I'm killed by the rebirth ability I had like when I was Syazel, which failed and got me killed instead the first time around.  Yet everyone else used it successfully. Fucking Syazel.


this game f'd you over pretty bad. and i feel bad because you got the worst country in my diplomacy game too.


----------



## Sarun (May 23, 2011)

once marco, sphyer, james, chiba and raven votes, this phase closes. actually one (zombie) of them can't vote.

i'll remove immunity for Uchiha since it's 2-2.


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2011)

sarun who are left alive?  

shouldn't we be lynching chiba then? 

*[vote lynch chiba]*


----------



## Sarun (May 23, 2011)

please send in any day actions if there are any.


----------



## Sarun (May 23, 2011)

left alive:
marco, sphyer, james, chiba and raven. one of them is zombie. if you pay attention to last phase, u know whom. if zombie is lynched, zombie is eliminated.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 23, 2011)

It's not your fault. I got killed in the Death Note game first phase (first PERSON), was bandwagon'd and cheated against in the Pokemon game, and now this. Today's just not my day.

Thanks for the game. 

/dead


----------



## Chibason (May 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Raven Rider]*


----------



## Sarun (May 23, 2011)

all new actions once i get back from univ. at 3 PM US EST. gtta bed. need to wake up in 5 hrs.


----------



## Friday (May 23, 2011)

What a jerk you are LB. WhatAJerk


----------



## Raven Rider (May 23, 2011)

*[vote lynch Marco]* Atleast consider that pm Sarun


----------



## Raven Rider (May 23, 2011)

Marco = Zombie
Chiba = Uchiha
Sypher or James = IkillU
Raven = Dr.money in the banks

Don't end it this phase Sarun. 
I say we lynch the Zombie and since we have Orihime protection we can't die this day or night phase.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 23, 2011)

We can still turn things around if we can manage to lynch IkillU next day phase. :33


----------



## Chibason (May 23, 2011)

*[Change Vote  Lynch Marco]*

Sorry, bro but zombies gotta die


----------



## Sarun (May 23, 2011)

Players who turned to Zombie are not really playing this game anymore but if Town is completely eliminated, those lucky players will get win too.

*Reminder: Town is protected in Night 4 and Day 5 due to Orihime's death.*


----------



## Sphyer (May 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Raven Rider]*

I always go with my gut.


----------



## Sarun (May 23, 2011)

ok, i'll skip the posting requirement which is 6 because not many filled that last day phase.

i believe everyone voted but will give all time to change votes.
so, less than 3 hours (until WWE RAW begins) for this phase to end.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 23, 2011)

Sphyer said:


> *[Vote Lynch Raven Rider]*
> 
> I always go with my gut.



So you must be IkillU I take it.


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2011)

*[change vote lynch raven rider]*


----------



## Raven Rider (May 23, 2011)

Lynches won't work on me. I'm a townie.


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2011)

are you sure?  

*[change vote lynch marco]*


----------



## Jαmes (May 23, 2011)

i don't think so though. 

if i derp then inactivity is the culprit  

*[change vote lynch raven rider]*


----------



## Raven Rider (May 23, 2011)

Go back back and read this phase over James. I am Dr.Money in the bank.


----------



## Sarun (May 23, 2011)

i'm doing write-ups now.

Edit: Never mind, I need to get up early tomorrow.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 24, 2011)

Is this going to be a RNG lynch or a no lynch?


----------



## Sarun (May 24, 2011)

No question. I'm such a lazy a$$. I should have finished this phase yesterday.

and i didn't even finish all the write-ups before end of the phase.


----------



## Sarun (May 24, 2011)

*Day Action*

*Red Day!*​[Dr MITB]: Curse you, Hime. Not only you have to roleblock me from protecting you, you went right ahead and die on me!
[Town Aizen]: Chill Man, we are protected this night and next day.


[Uchiha]: Not for long, town. So, what's next boss?
[IKILLU]: An ultimate sacrifice. It's likely we will never be red next day!

*[IKILLU] uses tactician ability to replace his [IKILLU] role which had the tactican ability with [Wade Barrett] role which has Bus Driver and Bus Conductor.*

[Uchiha]: My turn!

*[Uchiha] copies [Town Aizen's] Escape Artist ability. He tries to plant a seed in the Zombie but Zombie is dead therefore, it cannot sustain the seed.*

[IKILLU]: Should have picked carefully!
[Uchiha]: 

[Dr MITB]: A bright side!​


----------



## Sarun (May 24, 2011)

James > Chiba > Raven > Marco > Raven
Chiba > Raven > Marco
Raven > Marco
Sphyer > Raven
Marco - We know he is obviously

Since its 2-2 for Marco and Raven, RNG will decide this.

*Spoiler*: __ 




It's Marco. The Zombie is lynched.



Night Phase unofficially starts. Official when I do the write-up. I am between my classes right now.


----------



## Sarun (May 24, 2011)

end of day write-up coming. just a formality. night phase officially begins.


----------



## Sarun (May 26, 2011)

night phase ends when one person that needs to send the write-up sends it if he wishes.


----------



## Sarun (May 27, 2011)

*Night Phase Update

Changing of the Seasons!


*









(Credit to WWE for the pic and theme!)


[Sarun]: So, it down to 4! Time to interview the remaining 4! Right now with me is the original godfather and current acting godfather!
[Wade Barrett]: Thank you, [Sarun]. It's a pleasure to share some words with you before some slobberknocker!
[Sarun]: I think your role took the biggest risks in this game. Sacrificing godfather out of yourself. That's radical.
[Wade Barrett]: It's all part of the plan. The title of godfather, it was just a tool for me to advance the scum cause.
[Sarun]: How about getting back to the game?
[Wade Barrett]: Well, time to wrap the victory to us mafia.
[Sarun]: You seem confident. Good luck!
[Wade Barrett]: Thank you! It's a pleasure!

[Sarun]: My 2nd guest is none other than probably the most haxed role remaining. Heck, I I share my surname with this role. It's none other than [Uchiha]. Before him, all greats are mediocre.
[Uchiha]: That's an adequate introduction. Though it won't bring back the mood after I foolishly tried to seed the Zombie.
[Sarun]: probably honest mistake. The game was under closed set-up, might be confusing.
[Uchiha]: I shouldn't be confused. I should confuse others.
[Sarun]: So, what's your and your team's plan for the final stretch?
[Uchiha]: Hit the ball out of the park!
[Sarun]: Wish you all the luck!
[Uchiha]: It's no luck, it's our destiny. And you lack hatred, kid!

[Sarun]: That was interesting.....Moving on, our 1st town I want to get some thoughts in [Dr MITB].
[Dr MITB]: I knew I would survive to the end. Even when I died. It was just logical.
[Sarun]: What? Okay! Your role seemed to play a role that had the widest range, it seems!
[Dr MITB]: What do you expect? I am Mr Money in the back, no [Dr MITB]. I am gonna cash in win it all!
[Sarun]: What do you feel causing death of a townie and nearly causing another? Maybe another, I lost the count.
[Dr MITB]: I lost the count too. Don't care. Town can win as I win.
[Sarun]: You still have teammate. What do you have to say to him?
[Dr MITB]: Nothing, just tell him to stay out of my way! And watch me win this!

[Sarun]: Well good luck doc. Now the last but not least role to introduce to you all. [Town Aizen].
[Town Aizen]: Thank you [Sarun]. It's a pleasure to survive till now and I definitely want to win this for town. I never expected I could be this awesome after I moved from Soul Society to this town.
[Sarun]: Your role went through a lot of changes. Specifically in one single phase. How do you feel about this?
[Town Aizen]: Well, I see things are set up in okay manner for me to have an advantage. Maybe fate, just as fateful for me to become town.
[Sarun]: What are your biggest motivation in continuing to play?
[Town Aizen]: I got a wife and kids. I want to show my missus and my kids that I'm a winner. I have been in a slump ever since than Orange hair kid and Strawhat guy, who is my friend actually, humiliated me in Karakura Town.
[Sarun]: I loved your story and back story the most in this game. I hope you win. It would be feel good to see Aizen winning it for town and living happily ever after with your family.
[Town Aizen]: I hope for a blue tide!

*[Dr MITB] gained Determinator (that can bypass Nexus) role from dead [Hero] role and attempts to use CPR protection on [Uchiha] however [Wade Barrett] redirects it to (oh, lulz) to [Uchiha]. Since no one else attacked [Uchiha] in the night, Chiba[Uchiha] dies.

[Uchiha] turns into Zombie Uchiha that kills townies. Since [Uchiha] had death recruiter ability, [Uchiha] recruits his killer [Dr MITB] to mafia side.

[Dr MITB] joins mafia side (Orihime's Will can only give immunity to kills and roleblocks).

Zombie Uchiha attacks the only townie in the game [Town Aizen] however, [Town Aizen] escapes thanks to his Escape Artist Ability.

[Wade Barrett] then bus conducts his abilities with that of [Dr MITB].

Special Night Event: Since an ability is bus driven, both players are given some time to use their night time ability.
*​


----------



## Sarun (May 27, 2011)

the game is nearing end.


----------



## Chaos (May 27, 2011)

All the groundwork that made the mafia so overpowered. Was laid by me.

Now I'm dead


----------



## Sarun (May 27, 2011)

You are pretty much a target ever since it was revealed that you are the godfather and survived the lynch.

But, if mafia wins, mafia will owe you one.

Town's last hope is Aizen.


----------



## Chaos (May 27, 2011)

If mafia fucks up now I'm gonna lol so hard.


----------



## Sarun (May 27, 2011)

right now count is:
mafia 2
anti-town zombie 1
town 1


town can't be killed next day phase as orihime was killed last day phase.


----------



## Chaos (May 27, 2011)

Doesn't take away that mafia is still with more. They can just vote for the town player, even if he doesn't die, they can finish it off next phase.

Or they can fuck around with abilities a bit and find a way to kill him before that


----------



## Sarun (May 27, 2011)

Orihime's will ensure townies can't be affected by kill or roleblocks. As for other stuff, let mafia figure it out. I mean I feel I let town figure out how to stop Zombie even though they didn't bother and I had to RNG to finish that Zombie.

If Mafia loses this, Town Aizen pulls off one of the best comebacks when faced in 3 on 1 odds and Mafia grasps defeat from clutches of victory.


----------



## Jαmes (May 27, 2011)

*[vote lynch sphyer]* 

let's do this :33


----------



## Sarun (May 27, 2011)

hold on, night phase isn't over yet.


----------



## Jαmes (May 27, 2011)

so it isn't


----------



## Sarun (May 27, 2011)

end of night write-up coming.


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2011)

*End of Night 4

Not much stuff, move on guys!

*[Wade Barrett]: Welcome new comrade!
[Dr MITB]: Pleasure to join the red team!
[Wade Barrett]: We can't do anything however, let's just party for now! I'll throw somethings at the townie. As for you, stay under my  protection and don't bother with your CPR ability.

[Town Aizen]: Looks like I'm the last townie standing!

*Due to Orihime's will, [Town Aizen] was protected from [Wade Barrett's] roleblock and kill. However, [Wade Barrett] protected [Dr MITB]. [Wade  Barrett] also instructed [Dr MITB] not to use his CPR ability.
Zombie also was unable to kill [Town Aizen] thanks to Orihime's will.
*​


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2011)

*Dawn Phase. Assigning New roles.*


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2011)

*Day Phase 5 Start. Please Post/Vote.*


----------



## Jαmes (May 28, 2011)

Sphyer lets end this. 

*[vote lynch raven rider]*


----------



## Raven Rider (May 28, 2011)

Wait he protected me shouldn't i have died?


----------



## Jαmes (May 28, 2011)

it was not the cpr protect but the avatar protect. :33


----------



## Raven Rider (May 28, 2011)

James lets lynch the zombie and win next day phase together. :33


----------



## Raven Rider (May 28, 2011)

*[vote lynch Chiba]*


----------



## Jαmes (May 28, 2011)

we should lynch you and win now :33


----------



## Raven Rider (May 28, 2011)

Please.


----------



## Sphyer (May 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Raven Rider]*

Let us finish this once and for all


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2011)

game practically over.

write-ups coming up.


----------



## Jαmes (May 28, 2011)

i never dreamed of winning this game


----------



## Sphyer (May 28, 2011)

This is the 3rd game I won as a mafia god father (second one being FT from a few hours ago )


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2011)

Raven is unquestionably the MVP IMO. He was/became mafia every round other than this one and was instrumental in ensuring mafia players and roles were retained.

Fair Play Award goes for Chaos for me f'ng him from winning at least 2 or 3 times.


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2011)

probably should update the OP after all.


----------



## Jαmes (May 28, 2011)

i can't believe mafia won this game  

this is second recent game i won in where i didn't do anything


----------



## Chibason (May 28, 2011)

Oh shit, game is over...Did I get killed last phase?

Edit: I just found the post by Sarun...I'm dead 


Good game, Sarun


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2011)

Chiba, you are Zombie, so you kindah auto-win.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 28, 2011)

My first MVP outside of the ones in msn chat! 



Chiba said:


> Oh shit, game is over...Did I get killed last phase?



Yes but you turned into a zombie so its all good


----------



## Chibason (May 28, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Chiba, you are Zombie, so you kindah auto-win.



Lmao


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2011)

*End of Day 5/End of Game!

Mission Accomplished!


*










[Wade Barrett]: It's all over, Aizen. We got you surrounded.
[Dr MITB]: Give up. Orihime's will can't protect you from the lynch.
[Wade Barrett]: And it does not matter if you plan to behind doc.
[Dr MITB]: LOL!
[Town Aizen]: You think this is over?
[Wade Barrett]: Of course! Don't worry, we willt ake good care of your wif....
[Town Aizen]: You B@$%@(d.

[Town Aizen] charges towards scums in futile effort but he was intercepted by the Zombie.

[Dr MITB]: Look who showed up!
[Wade Barrett]: I wonder....

[Town Aizen] used Black Coffin Kido on Zombi but Zombie survives. Zombie then mauls Aizen to near death.

[Dr MITB]: Ha!
[Sarun]: Nope!
[Wade Barrett]: 

[Town Aizen] goes into his inner world. He meets [Orihime].

[Town Aizen]: You!
[Orihime]: Souske-kun!
[Town Aizen]: Please forgive all the mind raep! I need your help!
[Orihime]: You are forgiven.............NOT!
[Town Aizen]: 
[Orihime]: Oh, I kid, I kid!
[Town Aizen]: You are way different from [Orihime] I took hostage of.
[Orihime]: That's because I am figment of your imagination. Well, maybe not that, I am more in line to Minato and Kushina with Naruto.
[Town Aizen]: Yeah, yeah, hel me!
[Orihime]: I am obliged to, after all you are town!

[Town Aizen] comes back to Earth with barely any seconds passed!

[Dr MITB]: Where did he go?
[Sarun]: 

[Town Aizen]: AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[Town Aizen charges onto Zombi filled with Orihime's spirit and beat the heck out of Zombie, bite and tore of its limbs!]

*Zombie attack on Aizen fails.*

[Wade Barrett]: This is not looking good!
[Dr MITB]: Zombie is getting murdered!
[Wade Barrett]: He was our nakama, well still is!. Patch the ZOmbie up, I'll see if I can do anything to Aizen.
[Dr MITB]: Hey wait!
[Wade Barrett]: What?
[Dr MITB]: Be careful!
[Wade Barrett]: Ooooooookayyy!

[Wade Barrett] engages [Town Aizen] in a fight but fight goes in "Resolve" powered [Town Aizen's] favor.

[Town Aizen]: YOU GONNA DIE!
[Dr MITB]: Not on my watch.

2 on 1 Mafia attack overwhelmed [Town Aizen].

[Wade Barrett]: Seems like we can't kill him off!
[Dr MITB]: He is tough cookie for a coward!
[Town Aizen]: I am no coward, you traitor.
[Dr MITB]: Traitor, me, I play to win!
[Town Aizen]: We could have lynched the Zombie!
[Wade Barrett]: Nope, he is comrade in spirit to us!
[Town Aizen]: Come at me!
[Dr MITB]: You are done!
[Town Aizen]: DO IT!!!

*[Town Aizen] is lynched by scums.

Winner - 2 Man Power Trip Mafia
Players - Sphyer [Wade Barrett], Jαmes [Dr MITB]
Zombie Winner - Chiba, formerly [Uchiha]
 *​


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2011)

*Awards:

*




*Winning Players:
* 1 ? James*> Namsopp (Survivor)** > Brodus Clay (Town)** > Uchiha (Mafia) > IKILLU (Mafia)/Wade Barrett (Mafia) > Dr. Money in the Bank (Mafia)*
6 ? Sphyer* > The Artist (Town) > ?Boss? Tweed (Town) > *Revived* Orihime (Town) > Town Aizen (Town)** > Wade Barrett (Mafia)*
*8 ? Chiba** > Governor (Town) > Fodder (Town) > Dr. Money in the Bank (Town)** > Uchiha (Mafia)*



*Remaining Players:*
_2 ? LegendaryBeauty_* > Szayel Aporro Granz (Mafia)*
_4 ? Sajin_* > Troll Fairy (Town)*
_17 ? JiraiyaTheGallant_* > IKILLU (Mafia)** awta  Village Fool (Town)*
_22 ? Deiboom_* > Psycho (Town)*
_15 ? AznKuchikiChick_* > Avatar (Town) > Wannabe Urahara (Town)*
_14 ? Platinum_* > Virus (Mafia)** > Avatar (Town)*
_9 ? VastoLorDae_* > Wade Barrett (Mafia) > IKILLU (Mafia)*
_16 - Princess Ivy_* > Orihime (Town) > Governator (Town)*
_10 ? Awesome_* > Dr Money in the Bank (Town) > Orihime (Town)*
_19 ? Chaos_* > Resident Evil (Mafia) > Wade Barrett (Mafia)/Szayel (Mafia)*
_11 - Tia Halibel_* > Brodus Clay (Town)** > Izaya (Independent)*
_25 ? Shin ? Zangetsu* > Izaya (Independent) > Virus (Mafia)/IKILLU (Mafia) > Brodus Clay (Town)*_
_20 ? AznKuchikiChick (Sajin) (Blaze)_* > C@#kblocker (Mafia) > Uchiha (Mafia)** > True Saint (Town)*
_24 ? Chaos (EnterTheTao)_* > Wannabe Urahara (Town) > Dr. Money in the Bank (Town) >** Mio-WAD (Independent)*
_7 ? Fear_* > Hero (Town) > *Revived* Hero (Town) > The Artist (Town)*
_21 - R o f l c o p t e r_* > ?Boss? Tweed** > Mio-WAD (Independent)** > Wade Barrett (Mafia)/Szayel (Mafia)*
_5 ? aiyanah_* > Town Aizen (Town) > The Artist (Town) > Fodder (Town)*
_23 - St. Lucifer_* > Mio-WAD (Independent)** > Town Aizen (Town) > Hero (Town)** > Namsopp (Survivor)*
_13 ? LegendaryBeauty (Shark Skin)_* > Fodder (Town) > True Saint (Town)** > Namsopp (Survivor)** > Hero (Town)*
_3 ? WhatADrag_* > Village Fool (Town)**/*Revived* IKILLU (Mafia)** > Namsopp (Survivor)** > Town Aizen (Town) > Orihime (Town)*
*18 ? Marco** > True Saint (Town)** > Resident Evil (Mafia)*
_12 - Raven Rider_* > Uchiha (Mafia) > C@#kblocker (Mafia)/Szayel (Mafia)/Wade (Mafia) > IKILLU (Mafia)** > Dr. Money in the Bank (Town)** **Dead Recruited by [Uchiha] to mafia as Dr. Money in the Bank (Mafia)** > Town Aizen (Town)*
​


----------



## aiyanah (May 28, 2011)

a mafia win?
gg

post all the roles ploxxie
i want to see what hax i missed out on 
damn you raven for killing me ;_;


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2011)

Surviving Roles:
Wade Barrett - Acting Godfather - Sphyer
Dr MITB - Originally town role - Jαmes

Zombie Survivor:
Former Uchiha - Chiba

*MVP Role:
*[IKILLU], the last Godfather

Best Troll:
Troll Fairy

Best Role in theory:
Szayel

Hax Role:
Uchiha

*Fair Play Role:
*True Saint

Unlucky Role:
Resident Evil

Awesome Role:
Dr MITB


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2011)

aiy, I'll post theroles with their original abilities and game end abilities.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 28, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> ​




Sigging this. 






aiyanah said:


> a mafia win?
> gg
> 
> post all the roles ploxxie
> ...



I warned you about getting me lynched Onee-chan.


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2011)

Roles with original abilities.
*

1 Survivor*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Namsopp - Coward/Escape Artist*

  Survivor can win the game by himself, with town or mafia.
   [Coward]
  Hides behind one target each night phase.

  [Escape Artist]
  If his target dies, he has one chance of escaping one killing action.


 

*2 Independents*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Mio-WAD - Bulletproof/Serial Killer*

  Independent needs to be last man standing to win.
  [Near Perfection of Bulletproof]
  Survives all killing action except lynches, bombs* and assassin kill.

  [Serial Killer]
  Kills one target each day and night.

*Izaya – Last Laugh/Town gonna Town*

Independent needs to last man standing to win.
   [Last Laugh]
  He role assigns his killers and all of his lynchers for next day.

  [Town gonna Town]
  Any time town kills or lynches one of their own, Izaya gets a kill.


I created Izaya role the last.



 


*7 Mafia*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*7 Warlords of Trolldom*

  Mafia wins when all town roles are dead and it outnumbers independent.
*Wade Barrett - Godfather/Nexus*

  [Godfather]
  Controls and sends in all actions of his mafia.

  [Nexus]
  All actions (except from Hero) on him are reflected off to a random target (with Lightning Rod having 33% chance of getting hit).

  [Tactician]
  Can sacrifice surviving mafia roles for a dead mafia role each day phase.
*Resident Evil - Hitman/Zombie*

  [Hitman]
  Kills one target on either day or night phase.

  [Zombie]
  If killed or lynched, turns into unkillable zombie that kills a random townie each phase.
*IKILLU - Assassin/Unreliable Ballot*

  [Assassin]
  Kills one target on either day or night phase.

  [Unreliable Ballot]
  His votes are randomly counted as negative vote, self-vote, null vote or double vote.**


** This ability never came to influence the lynch much.


*Virus - Beloved Enemy/Dead Recruiter*

  [Beloved Enemy]
  Mafia is protected from all actions for one full day and night phase after his death.

  [Dead Recruiter]
  Recruits his killer(s)’ role if killed or one of the lynch voter to mafia if lynched.

*Szayel Aporro Granz - Mafia Doctor/Rebirth*

[Mafia Doctor]
Protects one member of mafia each phase.

[Rebirth]
Puts a seed in a target. If the player is killed under any future role, target dies in his or her place.

*C@#kblocker - Mafia Roleblocker/Commuter*

  [Mafia Roleblocker]
  Roleblocks his target either day or night phase.

  [Commuter]
  Commutes either day or night phase.

*Uchiha - Copy Cat/Janitor*

  [Copy Cat]
  Copies a random ability of the target.

  [Amaterasu]
  Burns away the role and innocence of any mafia kills.



 



*15 Town*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Town wins when all mafia and independent is killed
*Fodder - Generic Townie*

  [Generic Townie]
  Generic.
*Governator - Governor/100xDeath Vote*

  [Governor]
  Stop lynches. Can even save himself or herself.

  [100xDeath Vote]
  If killed or lynched, can cast 100xDeath Vote on a target that will kill the target.

*Hero - Vigilante/Determinator*

  [Vigilante]
  Kills a target each day and night.

  [Determinator]
  His vigilante ability bypasses Godfather’s Nexus.

*“Boss” Tweed - Politician/Puppeteer*

  [Politician]
  Casts votes on behalf a target.

  [Puppeteer]
  Controls the target,s abilities.

*The Artist - Bomb/Bomber*

  [Bomb]
  Kills his killer or one of his lyncher.

  [Bomber]
  Bombs his target each phase but a townie has 25% chance of getting caught in the blast.

*Brodus Clay - Bodyguard/Duelist*

  [Bodyguard]
  Required to protect one target.

  [Duelist]
  Has 50% chance of killing any of his or his protected target’s attackers.

*Psycho Fan - Advanced Bodyguard/Jailkeeper*

[Advanced Bodyguard]
Required to pick a target to protect and kills any of his target’s attackers.

[Jailkeeper]
Won’t let his protected target to make any action.

*True Saint - Reviver/Death Miller*

  [Reviver]
  Revives one dead player each day phase who will be given random dead role.

  [Death Miller]
  Appears as random mafia role upon death.

*Orihime - Roleblocker/Beloved Princess*

  [Roleblocker]
  Roleblocks his target either day or night phase.

  [Beloved Princess]
  Town is protected from all actions for one full day and night phase after the role’s death.

*Town Aizen - Bus Driver/Bus Conductor*

  [Bus driver]
  Switches roles of two players.

  [Bus Conductor]
  Redirects actions of one player to a player of his choosing.

*Village Fool - Skitzo/Lightning Rod*

[Skitzo]
Needs to randomly do an action (kill, protect or roleblock – mod rng’s) against a target each phase.

[Lightning Rod]
33% likely that any nexus hit actions get redirected to this role.

*Wannabe Urahara - Inventor/Doctor*

  [Inventor]
Sends game mod a number (from 1 to 4) and gets a random ability that can be used at night. The new ability gets carried over to new player.

  [Experimental Doctor]
  Protects a target each phase. The targets get one random ability at night.

*Dr Money in the Bank - CPR Doctor/MITB*

  [CPR Doctor]
  Required to protect a target but target dies if he is not targeted by someone else

  [MITB]
  Access to any one of the ability of dead roles. At game start, this role will be considered a kill until anyone dies.

* Troll Fairy - Troll Card/Prayer*

[Troll Card]
Access to a troll ability each phase.

[Prayer]
Prays for a target each day. Target gets a kill (additional if they already have one).

*Avatar - Master of All Trades/Call*

  [Master of All Trades]
  Can kill, roleblock and protect each phase.

  [Call]
  Can transfer Master of All Trades ability to a target (target will have Master of all Trades regardless of his or her future roles) if Avatar dies


----------



## aiyanah (May 28, 2011)

i might steal that tactician ability 
but i'll tweak it first

congrats you scummy bastards on winning
i wanted to raep with the power plat gave me


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2011)

Tactician ability is game breaker without limits. I didn't think it through. I also suggest there need to specifications how the abilities that are ressurected can be used.


----------



## Raven Rider (May 28, 2011)

You going to post the QTs Sarun?


----------



## aiyanah (May 28, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Tactician ability is game breaker without limits. I didn't think it through. I also suggest there need to specifications how the abilities that are ressurected can be used.


k saru
i'll think of them
i'll probably only allow its use once every second phase or something
the revived roles might need nerfing too but i'll see when i balance it out


----------



## Sarun (May 28, 2011)

of course.

the mafias were:

7 Warlords of Trolldom:


6 Paths of Flame (I was heavily involved in this mafia, heck I was very active):


3 Admirals of Mafia HQ:


D-Generation Mafia (Mafia down to 2):


2 Men Power Trip (It's so lonely in there):


----------

